# Lounge > Food and Dining >  $$$$$$ Coffee!!!

## C_Dave45

I just don't get it. The coffee manufacturers must be in on it with Keurig and Tassimo. Laughing all the way to the bank. And we eat it up with a smile. 

Would you pay $149.99 for this?:  :Shock:  


 

Yet, we have no problem spending $14.99 for a 24-pak of K-cups.

Want just a cup or two in the morning for your commute?

We have this coffee maker. Can brew two individual type coffees. Different blends if you like. Program 'em when you go to bed...wake up to two go-cups of your favorite blend.
.03 cents per cup!!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Yeah I don't get the K-cup thing, it's NOT as good as making a proper brew. It IS convenient.....

For the record Dave, I wouldn't pay 1.99 for Folgers. hahaha

----------


## Unknown303

I wouldn't pay $0.50 for folgers.


I only really enjoy fresh ground coffee in a french press.

----------


## davidI

I paid $27/pound for this in the U.S. 

http://sightglasscoffee.com/africa-1...p-society.html

Pretty delicious. I figure it costs $2-3 for a homemade cup of coffee though which is pretty steep.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## speedog

Just another trend and most of this latest trend will be stored away downstairs or in the garage in about two years when the next big thing comes along - that or people will be Kijijing that shit.

What's more amusing is people make tea this way - when did it become so difficult to put water in the electric kettle, boil it and then pour some of that hot water into a cup with a teabag?

Personally don't get it - making a pot of brewed coffee in the morning doesn't seem to be all that difficult. Half a pot doesn't seem all that challenging either - I must be missing something here (inflated per cup coffee price, more waste?). 

Sell me on this shit, all you Keurig and Tassimo proponents.

----------


## msommers

My coworker has a Tassimo and it's friggin quick, not messy at all and super easy (the french vanilla smells pretty darn good too). Then I've got my kettle, french press and burr grinder that is a whole process and is a bit of an art to get exactly right.

Basically it comes down to convenience vs. taste imo.

And good coffee beans are not cheap either. Neither is a quality grinder  :crazy nut: 

http://store.greenwellfarms.com/kona...privateres.htm

There are also some pretty good local roasters like Big Mountain and Mountain Blend

----------


## heavyfuel

That's still a pretty cheap cup of coffee compared to this stuff lol 

http://www.kapepur.com/

----------


## GTS4tw

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *I just don't get it. The coffee manufacturers must be in on it with Keurig and Tassimo. Laughing all the way to the bank. And we eat it up with a smile. 
> 
> Would you pay $149.99 for this?:  
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Yet, we have no problem spending $14.99 for a 24-pak of K-cups.
> ...



I have that same HB coffee maker and I don't like it. I bought it for the thermos and that part is ok since it doesnt have to heat the glass pot, it tastes the same all the way to the bottom. However I hate the pour spout on it, dribbley POS. It also comes with a basket to make 2 blends, but that is useless since its a shitty screen basket and not just a normal paper filter (which is far superior)

The 2 cups it comes with are nice until you actually go to use them, terrible insulation and they cant close so will leak if tipped. I would go back to Black and Decker, even though their pot is smaller on the insulated version it pours much easier. It does heat it nicely and makes good coffee though. I pay around $1.00 a pot which gives 5 regular size coffee cups of decent coffee (no folgers shit)

----------


## davidI

> _Originally posted by heavyfuel_ 
> *That's still a pretty cheap cup of coffee compared to this stuff lol 
> 
> http://www.kapepur.com/*



I'm going to have to try a cup of poo coffee one of these days. If I do end up moving to SE Asia somewhere, maybe I'll even get into the poo coffee biz.

----------


## spike98

We picked up some reusable k-cups from amazon and fill it with our own grounds. It brings the convenience of the single cup machine down in price. I think it was $15 for 4 of them. You just pop them open, fill to the line, and put it in the Keurig.

----------


## kvg

I'm gonna go buy a $4 coffee and an $4 piece of bread for breakfast :crazy nut:

----------


## Graham_A_M

Yeah those kerig things are pretty swift. I should get one

----------


## cycosis

French Press FTW

----------


## davidI

> _Originally posted by cycosis_ 
> *French Press FTW*



I prefer single cup pour-overs now.  :Drool:

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by davidI_ 
> * 
> 
> I prefer single cup pour-overs now. *



Yeah those are so good.  :Drool:

----------


## Modelexis

Who cares how adults spend their money?
In a praxeological sense, they are acting perfectly rationally.

Everyone wants to live in the world of the Jetsons and we get coffee at the push of a button and all of the sudden it's a crime against humanity.

Especially since it's new and the price of things is always high when things are first introduced. Over time either the quality will improve or the price will go down, or both. Depending on the demand and the popularity.

----------


## sputnik

Tassimo and Keurig make me laugh.

$1/cup on average for INSTANT coffee.

 :crazy nut:

----------


## Modelexis

> _Originally posted by sputnik_ 
> *Tassimo and Keurig make me laugh.
> 
> $1/cup on average for INSTANT coffee.
> 
> *



From what I've read, some are instant and some are not, depending on the brand.

----------


## Euro_Trash

I use a Nespresso for convenience and taste. I don't have to clean a pot of coffee everyday, it's cheaper than Starbucks, and it looks good on my counter.  :dunno:

----------


## ZenOps

I love the Keurig, used it every day for nearly a couple years now. But I always use the MyKcup reusable filter.

Then its just the cost of grinding your own beans, of which is use a good old fashioned hand crank burr grinder. Freshly ground beans is far more important than any of the other steps.

Always perfect temperature (just a few degrees under scalding), slight pressure, but not as strong as an expresso press.

One of the best purchases ever.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## G

> _Originally posted by cycosis_ 
> *French Press FTW*



This was the best $20 I spent. I use it to make regular coffee..comes out pretty strong so I dilute it with hot water.

----------


## chibwack

I'd guess that MyKcup thing would help a lot, but we've got a keurig in my office and the thing just spews out flavored water, its disgusting. And we have different flavors all the time. I finally gave up and just climb a few floors to use the fancy starbucks blend machine. It's still not as good a fresh coffee shop cup of course, but its not bad.

At home I use starbucks ground coffee. Not that I'm some fanboy, its just good coffee and I don't feel like risking anything else haha.

----------


## Aleks

I tried a few times to "get used to" drinking coffee but never could. Love the smell of it though. We have one of those Keurig machines at the office but hardly anyone uses it, instead opting to buy Starbucks or Tims.

Knowing nothing about coffee is it that bad or is Tims coffee that much better?  :dunno:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

All K-cups give me a headache, and regular coffee does not, so I'm convinced they add something into those little packets to keep the coffee extra fresh or something that doesn't agree with me. I've also never had a decent tasting K-Cup compared to even average coffee made in a real machine.

I use a french press sometimes but usually fresh ground into a regular coffee machine is a good mix of taste and convenience.

----------


## soupey

Got a keurig only because i can get excess K-cups and ground coffee supplies for the my K-cup from work. Free coffee FTW! it's also fairly quick to use, minimal cleanup.

i will say that the my k-cup uses a lot more ground coffee than i'd use in a normal coffee machine though.

----------


## JordanEG6

I brew mine in a French Press. Tassimo, Keurig etc. still end up being almost as expensive is getting coffee at a store. 

I also think regular, grocery store coffee sucks (so does Tims and Starbucks) and makes me weak in the morning. I subscribe to coffee from Drum Roaster. They send out a 12oz bag of beans (your choice of grind) to your house every second Monday, every month. I think more legit coffee places should do this.

----------


## yellowsnow

If you want a real espresso machine, try this one out... i don't have one, but i'm sure a beyond baller can justify the cost! 

If you have 1 cup of espresso a day for a year, that's only $5.75 a day! In 2 years that's $2.87 a day. (plus the cost of the beans)

 

http://www.miele.ca/miele/canada/cof...p?gID=1#tabs-2
$1999 +gst  :Shock:

----------


## Neil4Speed

The proper high end Starbucks Expresso makers really make a superb Americano etc. But I had a KCup for a while and wasn't impressed. I much prefer Nescafe Instant Coffee if convenience is important. Its funny, In Europe and South Asia, Filter coffee can be hard to find, and especially in homes they generally just provide instant coffee if you insist on it. 

Nescafe Instant Expresso is great IMO.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by G_ 
> * 
> 
> This was the best $20 I spent. I use it to make regular coffee..comes out pretty strong so I dilute it with hot water.
> 
> *



I had one of those in my place when I was abroad in Greece...loved it. Never been able to find one here.
May I ask where you purchased that from?

----------


## Kramerica

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> *The proper high end Starbucks Expresso makers really make a superb Americano etc. But I had a KCup for a while and wasn't impressed. I much prefer Nescafe Instant Coffee if convenience is important. Its funny, In Europe and South Asia, Filter coffee can be hard to find, and especially in homes they generally just provide instant coffee if you insist on it. 
> 
> Nescafe Instant Expresso is great IMO.*



I've never gotten the k cup thing though my parents swear by it, I'm cheap as all hell and usually just get some bulk instant coffee, a $10 tin lasted me a long time so I can't really complain about the taste.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *I brew mine in a French Press. Tassimo, Keurig etc. still end up being almost as expensive is getting coffee at a store. 
> 
> I also think regular, grocery store coffee sucks (so does Tims and Starbucks) and makes me weak in the morning. I subscribe to coffee from Drum Roaster. They send out a 12oz bag of beans (your choice of grind) to your house every second Monday, every month. I think more legit coffee places should do this.*



 :Love:  I know what I'm doing with my money now.

----------


## Abeo

> _Originally posted by XylathaneGTR_ 
> * 
> 
> I had one of those in my place when I was abroad in Greece...loved it. Never been able to find one here.
> May I ask where you purchased that from?*



I got one from Lina's on Center st

----------


## CanmoreOrLess

> _Originally posted by JordanEG6_ 
> *I brew mine in a French Press. Tassimo, Keurig etc. still end up being almost as expensive is getting coffee at a store. 
> 
> I also think regular, grocery store coffee sucks (so does Tims and Starbucks) and makes me weak in the morning. I subscribe to coffee from Drum Roaster. They send out a 12oz bag of beans (your choice of grind) to your house every second Monday, every month. I think more legit coffee places should do this.*



Good local shops do a weekly drop: https://www.philsebastian.com/coffee...e-subscription

I switched from a French Press to an AeroPress (30 seconds to make a cup), locally it is about $40, from Amazon a bit cheaper:

http://www.amazon.com/Aerobie-AeroPr.../dp/B0047BIWSK

I have had a K-cup coffee before, it was fast and owned by a tea drinker. Likewise wine from a box can be a speedy affair. I never use Starbucks or big box cafes.

----------


## CapnCrunch

> _Originally posted by spike98_ 
> *We picked up some reusable k-cups from amazon and fill it with our own grounds. It brings the convenience of the single cup machine down in price. I think it was $15 for 4 of them. You just pop them open, fill to the line, and put it in the Keurig.*



That actually a pretty good idea. 

The K-cups themselves are okay if you just need caffeine and your tastebuds were destroyed in a fire.

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by CapnCrunch_ 
> * 
> The K-cups themselves are okay if you just need caffeine and your tastebuds were destroyed in a fire.*



 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by XylathaneGTR_ 
> * 
> 
> I had one of those in my place when I was abroad in Greece...loved it. Never been able to find one here.
> May I ask where you purchased that from?*



I just checked Amazon and they have some.

http://www.yliving.com/alessi-ars09-...hannelid=AMAZO





> _Originally posted by CanmoreOrLess_ 
> * 
> I switched from a French Press to an AeroPress (30 seconds to make a cup), locally it is about $40, from Amazon a bit cheaper:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Aerobie-AeroPr.../dp/B0047BIWSK
> *



This is interesting. I find my press I have is too big for just the one coffee I usually have in the morning and end up giving the other half away. This is basically a mini-press for 1 cup applications? Something bothers me about pouring boiling water in a plastic housing though, probably paranoia of poisoning/cancer haha.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by XylathaneGTR_ 
> * 
> 
> I had one of those in my place when I was abroad in Greece...loved it. Never been able to find one here.
> May I ask where you purchased that from?*



I've got an electric version (kind of a hybrid between a moka pot and a cordless kettle) that I bought for the office. Got too lazy and stopped using it after about 5 times.

Looks like this:
 

link:
http://bialettishop.com/EasyCaffeMain.htm

$20 and it's yours.

Otherwise, I'm pretty sure Lina's, The Italian Store, or Scarpones have the stovetop ones for ~$40. I'd never pay anywhere near $140 like that yliving link.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by yellowsnow_ 
> *If you want a real espresso machine, try this one out... i don't have one, but i'm sure a beyond baller can justify the cost! http://www.miele.ca/miele/canada/cof...p?gID=1#tabs-2
> $1999 +gst *



No self respecting espresso drinker would ever consider a super automatic a "real" machine.

This would be a much better way to spend ~$2k

----------


## nickyh

We have a K-Cup at the office and I won't even drink it even though it's free.

I buy the Nescafe Instant at Costco, 260 cups for like $9.00 and just put some in a container and bring into work. My starbucks gold card has gone from 4 purchases a week to maybe one per week.

I could not be bothered with a drip machine that you have to clean every day.

----------


## tirebob

Man... Some pretty finicky coffee drinkers here! lol!

I just make a pot of coffee in the morning and enjoy it for the warmth and caffeine injection. Otherwise I am not that fussy. I like a nice premium coffee too now and again, but for daily morning purposes, gimme just about any regular store brand and I am good to go. I would rather buy a nice bottle of Scotch once a month and cheap out on daily coffee than drink cheap scotch and have fancy coffee...

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> This would be a much better way to spend ~$2k
>  *








> _Originally posted by tirebob_ 
> *Man... Some pretty finicky coffee drinkers here! lol!
> 
> I just make a pot of coffee in the morning and enjoy it for the warmth and caffeine injection. Otherwise I am not that fussy. I like a nice premium coffee too now and again, but for daily morning purposes, gimme just about any regular store brand and I am good to go. I would rather buy a nice bottle of Scotch once a month and cheap out on daily coffee than drink cheap scotch and have fancy coffee...*



You could always drink good scotch and good coffee...

----------


## CanmoreOrLess

> _Originally posted by tirebob_ 
> *Man... Some pretty finicky coffee drinkers here! lol!
> 
> I just make a pot of coffee in the morning and enjoy it for the warmth and caffeine injection. Otherwise I am not that fussy. I like a nice premium coffee too now and again, but for daily morning purposes, gimme just about any regular store brand and I am good to go. I would rather buy a nice bottle of Scotch once a month and cheap out on daily coffee than drink cheap scotch and have fancy coffee...*



Sounds like I now know what might lubricate a snow tire changeover when Bob and company are fully booked.... it can't hurt anyway.

----------


## Xtrema

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *I just don't get it. The coffee manufacturers must be in on it with Keurig and Tassimo. Laughing all the way to the bank. And we eat it up with a smile. 
> 
> Would you pay $149.99 for this?:  
> 
> 
> *



Dave,

Let me introduce this line of American products:

----------


## tirebob

> _Originally posted by CanmoreOrLess_ 
> * 
> 
> Sounds like I now know what might lubricate a snow tire changeover when Bob and company are fully booked.... it can't hurt anyway.*



 LOL! Now you`re talking...

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by GTS4tw_ 
> * 
> 
> I have that same HB coffee maker and I don't like it. I bought it for the thermos and that part is ok since it doesn't have to heat the glass pot, it tastes the same all the way to the bottom. However I hate the pour spout on it, dribbley POS.*



I KNOW rite?!!!!!! WTF was the R&D dept doing when they designed THAT POS!!!
I'd love to take a full carafe of coffee and walk into the guy in charge and ask him to pour himself a cup over top of his keyboard and important papers!! IMPOSSIBLE to do it without dribbling and spilling!!

To me it's just a "meh" coffee maker. The best one I ever had are the Bunn's that Tim Horton's sells. But our current one won't make the coffee hot. I like my coffee SCALDING hot! Wifey bought this HB one...I'm not super impressed.

----------


## Unknown303

http://www.cuisinart.ca/cuisinart_pr...d=203&cat_id=2



I have this when I'm lazy and just want a pot of coffee for the wife and I. Works good enough, pours nicely.

----------


## yellowsnow

I use a Bodum french press

boil water, grind beans coarsely, pour water on beans. wait 4 mins... great cup of coffee.  :Drool:

----------


## KeepItGully

Great deal on the digital Tassimo t65's on Black Friday.. I had to pick one up now that Tim's makes disc's. 

Here's the link if anyone is interested. 65% off.

http://www.amazon.ca/Bosch-TAS6515UC...3631607&sr=8-1

----------


## Cos

.

----------


## blitz

It's like comparing a 2L of Coke to a can of Coke.

Sometimes you don't want to be bothered with the extra 1.6 litres, even though it's cheaper by volume.

I drink 1 coffee at home each day, and my wife likes Lattes. Tassimo works perfectly.

----------


## EK 2.0

You guys are all doing your coffee wrong...

----------


## r3ccOs

fresh boiling, but not scalding water, proper grind and french press is easy, easy to clean and the best way to make a proper cup of coffee

the drip machines are fine, and I use a cuisine art... again its about quality of beans and type of grind

keurig and tassimo's are below compromise, terrible ecology and are expensive... yet ever spoiled housewife I know has one, here in Calgary
the whole kit and caboodle, including the $40 display stand

----------


## captain134

I have the Nescafe Dolce Gusto.

 

I am a coffee addict and used to drink mostly Tims/McD's/Starbucks etc... Now it is a bad day if I can't have a coffee from my machine. 

I am the only coffee drinker in the house so k-cup are fine for me and they usually cost 7.99 for $16 so IMO WAY better then being in line for a tims or something. 

Also it makes other great drinks as well. Hot or cold drinks.



https://www.dolce-gusto.ca/EN/Pages/Home.aspx

----------


## Kritafo

I have both Tassimo and Keurig, I am the only coffee drinker in the house. I love the convenience, and I only bought the keurig because my neighbour got an extra as a gift and sold me hers at the parade of garage sales for $20.00 brand new out of the box. I can't stand the K-cups like mentioned before there is something in them. I ended up buying a permanent filter to use my own coffee much better. 

I still do French press it's a much nicer coffee for sure. 

When I have company I have a Percolator. 

I drink one coffee a day before I switch to yerba for the remainder.

----------


## boarderfatty

I use a french press and fresh grinds for my personal coffee in the morning. At my shop though we have a Keurrig machine mainly for convenience. If a customer or employee wants a coffee, they can pick a k cup and make a "fresh coffee" for themselves with little hassle. Use to have a traditional drip coffee maker which was decent, but always a mess and very wasteful (ie brew a pot sits fr 2hrs before dumping it and making a new pot) Customers seem to enjoy the variety of "special flavors" and then we also have hot chocolate for kids

----------


## kenny

> _Originally posted by KeepItGully_ 
> *Great deal on the digital Tassimo t65's on Black Friday.. I had to pick one up now that Tim's makes disc's. 
> 
> Here's the link if anyone is interested. 65% off.
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Bosch-TAS6515UC...607&amp;sr=8-1*



The T65s are $120 (reg price) still a good deal, it's just not amazing  :Smilie:  

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/...4edeba141aen02

----------


## SJW

I use a french press and grind all my beans. Way better flavor than any machine.

----------


## Afrodeziak

stove top cafetiere's can be had at homesense for $20-$25 or cheaper for the small ones. For those who were asking/wondering.

----------


## DRKM

I used to stop and get coffee every morning which would cost ~2.50 a day. 

With my tassimo it costs me $.33 a day for coffee or ~$.50 a day for some kind of expresso/latte. 

I have tried to be diligent about making a pot of coffee, ect but it just never works out.

----------


## flipstah

I'm close on the verge of buying a moka pot.

Now, how the fuck do you use these things? I will show you how much of a coffee person I am:

- I buy a skinny latte at Starbucks
- I don't own a grinder or even have whole beans
- 3-in-1 is a staple in my household

But now, I need coffee more and more to start the day and office coffee is disgusting. 

I'll have to research around but any Cole's Notes to throw around?

----------


## ducaudi

Good ol' Van Houtte...Beggars can't be choosers. Hahaha, the less money I spend, the happier I'll be. (Especially a cup of a coffee/latte)

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *I'm close on the verge of buying a moka pot.
> 
> Now, how the fuck do you use these things? I will show you how much of a coffee person I am:
> 
> - I buy a skinny latte at Starbucks
> - I don't own a grinder or even have whole beans
> - 3-in-1 is a staple in my household
> 
> ...



Water goes into the bottom and grounds in a basket between the top and bottom.
As the water boils, steam travels up through the grounds and deposits in the top chamber.

It's kind of a hybrid between coffee and espresso.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

French Press + Kicking Horse coffee = win

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by ducaudi_ 
> *Good ol' Van Houtte...Beggars can't be choosers. Hahaha, the less money I spend, the happier I'll be. (Especially a cup of a coffee/latte)*



Dirty swill, that is!  :Barf:

----------


## sl888

I'm gonna head to Prufrock on my day off to try their syphon filtered coffee.

----------


## WhippWhapp

> _Originally posted by 2Legit2Quit_ 
> *French Press + Kicking Horse coffee = win*



QTF, I'll throw Big Mountain out there as well, gotta support local business!

----------


## TYMSMNY

> _Originally posted by 2Legit2Quit_ 
> *French Press + Kicking Horse coffee = win*



 :Clap:  

but of course "+ grinder". which KH coffee do you usually get? I'm really liking that 454 HP bean.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> _Originally posted by TYMSMNY_ 
> *
> 
>  
> 
> but of course &quot;+ grinder&quot;. which KH coffee do you usually get? I'm really liking that 454 HP bean.*



Right now I'm using Grizzly claw, it's pretty yummy. Had the 454 before, like it as well as the Kick Ass too. Generally stick to the dark roasts personally.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *I'm close on the verge of buying a moka pot.
> 
> Now, how the fuck do you use these things? I will show you how much of a coffee person I am:
> 
> - I buy a skinny latte at Starbucks
> - I don't own a grinder or even have whole beans
> - 3-in-1 is a staple in my household
> 
> ...



I don't know if you are a coffee connoisseur, however I would suggest you gamble with a 5 dollar bottle of instant espresso. I used to make allot of skinny lattes at home with this stuff and I really enjoyed the taste. Ultra easy in the morning too, put skim milk into a mug heat it up in the microwave for a minute or two, put a spoon full of espresso.. profit?

----------


## GTS4tw

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> I don't know if you are a coffee connoisseur, however I would suggest you gamble with a 5 dollar bottle of instant espresso. I used to make allot of skinny lattes at home with this stuff and I really enjoyed the taste. Ultra easy in the morning too, put skim milk into a mug heat it up in the microwave for a minute or two, put a spoon full of espresso.. profit?
> 
> 
> *



At least if you can drink this you will know you aren't a coffee connoisseur.  :Big Grin:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> I don't know if you are a coffee connoisseur, however I would suggest you gamble with a 5 dollar bottle of instant espresso. I used to make allot of skinny lattes at home with this stuff and I really enjoyed the taste. Ultra easy in the morning too, put skim milk into a mug heat it up in the microwave for a minute or two, put a spoon full of espresso.. profit?
> 
> 
> *







> _Originally posted by GTS4tw_ 
> * 
> 
> At least if you can drink this you will know you aren't a coffee connoisseur. *



My tastebuds aren't that developed yet but I know what I want and I know what a good latte would taste...

I'm still on 'young grasshopper' phase. 

 :Smilie:

----------


## duaner

We have free k-cups at work but I don't use them. I tried one and all I could taste was chemical. 

Best coffee I've had at home was with a Bodum French Press. Even with the bulk coffee at Co-op and Community Food that you grind right there (can't remember what either brand was), it was fantastic. Pain to clean but great on weekend mornings. Then it broke. We have a standard drip machine now but a few months ago I started getting nauseous every time I had a cup. So now I just use Nescafe and I even keep a jar of it on my desk.

But at all times, because coffee on it's own is somewhat disgusting, I put in hot chocolate--Camino Milk Hot Chocolate to be exact, as it is organic, fair trade, and very tasty. None of that chemical Carnation junk. lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## flipstah

Well, just bought that moka pot (Thanks, Strider!) and I did a test-run with:

- Brita water
- Random Higgins and Burke grounds

Spoonful of honey and it was a great cup of coffee! I don't know if it's because I've developed a taste for it or what but I was able to taste the dark roast with a sweet kick at the end. 

It definitely tasted better when it's off the pot; left the house to do errands and the remainder wasn't as delish.

Now I need to step up and get some ground coffee or a grinder or something.

Also, what's the difference between this and a drip coffee? I tried explaining to my dad but couldn't.

----------


## AllGoNoShow

Mostly Tim's at home through their preferred machine, Bunn VP-17-2 (2 pot). Slow to warm up if you shut it off but we drink it so much we leave the machine on 24/7 and you can have a perfect pot in 1 minute. 



Jura @ work, love it!

----------


## flipstah

So apparently, a moka pot makes 6 cups of espresso and not 1 1/4 cup of a coffee mug. 

I just down it like regular coffee. 

Maybe that explains why I'm so buzzed.  :ROFL!:  

So espresso is a method of brewing coffee and not a type of coffee...

You learn something new every day.

----------


## flipstah

Any recommendations for a coffee grinder?

----------


## lilmira

I was gonna buy the Baratza Virtuoso but I ended up buying a combo machine. It has very good reviews.

Another step that I noticed when I started is the difference between good beans and the ones you can buy from any supermarket. I keep buying from P&S now since the bag size is just right for myself and they have a date on the bag stating when they are roasted. Artigiano is pretty good too but their bags are 1lb I think, a little much for me to finish before it goes stale. The aroma of fresh (roasted) beans is so good.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *I was gonna buy the Baratza Virtuoso but I ended up buying a combo machine. It has very good reviews.
> 
> Another step that I noticed when I started is the difference between good beans and the ones you can buy from any supermarket. I keep buying from P&amp;S now since the bag size is just right for myself and they have a date on the bag stating when they are roasted. Artigiano is pretty good too but their bags are 1lb I think, a little much for me to finish before it goes stale. The aroma of fresh (roasted) beans is so good.*



My co-worker just mentioned a good deal at Costco for a combo espresso machine. Tempting @ $300 but I have to make my moka pot purchase justifiable!

----------


## lilmira

If you are talking about the Breville one at costco, 830XL? I think, don't do it. Since you have to buy a grinder anyway, you might as well buy the 860XL with the burr grinder for under 500. It's decent for the price, any higher end machine/grinder combo will run you easily a thousand but it will be worth it and they look nice in the kitchen.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *If you are talking about the Breville one at costco, 830XL? I think, don't do it. Since you have to buy a grinder anyway, you might as well buy the 860XL with the burr grinder for under 500. It's decent for the price, any higher end machine/grinder combo will run you easily a thousand but it will be worth it and they look nice in the kitchen.*



I just want a decent grinder haha. 

I don't think I'd want an espresso combo in my office; too noisy lol.

----------


## lilmira

No way I'm bringing my own coffee machine to the office. Get your office to buy one lol.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *No way I'm bringing my own coffee machine to the office. Get your office to buy one lol.*



We have one; Van Houtte FTL.  :Barf:

----------


## msommers

I have a Baratza Maestro Plus and it works pretty well for french press but I haven't tried it for anything fine enough for espressos. I think the next model up (may be the Virtuoso actually) is better suited for that.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> I just want a decent grinder haha. 
> 
> I don't think I'd want an espresso combo in my office; too noisy lol.*






> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *I have a Baratza Maestro Plus and it works pretty well for french press but I haven't tried it for anything fine enough for espressos. I think the next model up (may be the Virtuoso actually) is better suited for that.*



Baratza Maestro Plus will probably do for what you need. If you have aspirations of owning an espresso machine in the future though, it won't quite cut it... I'd step up one higher than the Virtuoso and go with the Vario if that's the case.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by lilmira_ 
> *I was gonna buy the Baratza Virtuoso but I ended up buying a combo machine. It has very good reviews.
> 
> Another step that I noticed when I started is the difference between good beans and the ones you can buy from any supermarket. I keep buying from P&amp;S now since the bag size is just right for myself and they have a date on the bag stating when they are roasted. Artigiano is pretty good too but their bags are 1lb I think, a little much for me to finish before it goes stale. The aroma of fresh (roasted) beans is so good.*



My favorite place to buy beans is Kawa. They have an awesome selection - Black Cat, 49th Parallel, Malabar Gold, and most recently Elysian. Always fresh and cheaper than other cafes. They only sell 1lb bags though.

----------


## lilmira

I'll have to try it out. Their website shows 12oz size bag, same as the ones I buy from P&S. It usually takes me 2-3 weeks to finish a bag which is perfect.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> * 
> 
> I thought deVille was the exclusive local distributor for Intelligentsia?*



I hadn't heard anything like that before... I know Communitea in Canmore had it long before anywhere in Calgary.

Kawa has had Intelligentsia for quite a while now and they bring in some of the special batches like Honey Badger and Fruit Bat when they're available.

----------


## flipstah

I might check out Fratello tonight for those Baratza grinders. Cheaper by 10$ than P&S and closer to me.

Any thoughts on their bean collection?

----------


## msommers

If you're just doing stove top or French press, look into the Hario hand grinders. Quite a bit cheaper. But if you're thinking espresso, you really have to buy a quality grinder to make it worthwhile.

Regardless, grinder is probably the most important piece in the equipment department so do it right but to your needs  :Smilie:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *If you're just doing stove top or French press, look into the Hario hand grinders. Quite a bit cheaper. But if you're thinking espresso, you really have to buy a quality grinder to make it worthwhile.
> 
> Regardless, grinder is probably the most important piece in the equipment department so do it right but to your needs *



 :Werd!:  

I can't skimp out on the grinder or else there's no point. I'm definitely thinking home-made espresso down the route but I want to master the moka pot first before I move up a level. 

I may go for the mid-level Baratza Virtuoso(?) grinder as it satisfies what I need for the moka pot and have the ability to come with me when I do step things up.

----------


## msommers

Honestly for French press like me, I wish I didn't bother getting the maestro, should have got a good Hario hand grinder. If you're thinking espresso later then get a good grinder for that not a middle ground for both, IMO. 

Moka/FP: Hario
Espresso/everything: Vario (w) or equiv.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Honestly for French press like me, I wish I didn't bother getting the maestro, should have got a good Hario hand grinder. If you're thinking espresso later then get a good grinder for that not a middle ground for both, IMO. 
> 
> Moka/FP: Hario
> Espresso/everything: Vario (w) or equiv.*



Well, I didn't buy it yet. I'm still deciding and shopping around for my kind of beans.  :Drool: 

I will take that into consideration!

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Honestly for French press like me, I wish I didn't bother getting the maestro, should have got a good Hario hand grinder. If you're thinking espresso later then get a good grinder for that not a middle ground for both, IMO. 
> 
> Moka/FP: Hario
> Espresso/everything: Vario (w) or equiv.*







> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *Don't try and get a grinder that will do the full range between espresso and french press. You will end up with something that isn't good at anything. The Vario seems to have quite a following but personally I've read about too many issues with them. It's a nice idea but my impression is that doesn't translate into consistent long term performance. There are better options for the price.
> 
> If you want both types of brews then get two grinders. Spend the big money on the espresso grinder and then get a cheap one for the press / drip brews.*




Okay, so my goal is to have the *best valued grinder per dollar*.

My main method right now is through a moka pot. 

I'm thinking:

http://www.fratellocoffee.com/fratel...-mill-skerton/

or

http://www.atouchofitaly.ca/index.ph...uct-flyer.html

Local sourcing only so I can buy and use ASAP. 

Which one would you choose? Thoughts? Alternatives?

I'll step up to the grinder mode when I have an espresso machine and I know how to use one.

----------


## ekguy

I hate all of you for this thread haha. I'd finally kicked my coffee habit. Now it's back full force...Great...

Not like coffee is bad anyways, it's tasty as all hell!!!!

----------


## phreezee

I got a free 12oz bag of Black Cat coffee with my Silvia and I'm loving it. Like having a P&S latte at home.

http://www.intelligentsiacoffee.com/...ck-cat-project

----------


## megavolt

Probably want to use P&S beans to get a P&S latte at home. Just sayin...  :Wink: 

We went with the P&S espresso subscription where you get 3/4lb bags of coffee a month (2 different roasts) for 3, 6, or 12 months (on our 2nd 3 month subscription). A little cheaper than buying at the store and shipping is free.

Also picked up a bag of Black Cat at Communitea, trying that right now.

----------


## npham

> _Originally posted by megavolt_ 
> *Probably want to use P&amp;S beans to get a P&amp;S latte at home. Just sayin... 
> *



We hated most of the beans from P&S, but their espresso is solid. It took so long to get the berry notes from their beans out of our grinder...never again.

----------


## flipstah

Frigg, still gotta buy a grinder!  :Bang Head:

----------


## npham

Get a good grinder now, otherwise in a few months, weeks, days, etc you will end up making another purchase because you went with a bladed or cheap one the first time.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by npham_ 
> *Get a good grinder now, otherwise in a few months, weeks, days, etc you will end up making another purchase because you went with a bladed or cheap one the first time.*



Do you have a place to recommend that has a fair price on a good grinder? 

The Baratza Encore seems to be a good one for moka pot but if I plan on transitioning into an espresso machine, then I apparently have to step my grinder game up, so to speak.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *Buy your grinder online.*



Which one did you get?

----------


## npham

It really depends on your needs. I only use a french press, or coffee machine so I didn't need a super high end grinder for espresso and got myself a Breville BCG800XL. Looks bad ass, and can do quite a few different grinds(25). I haven't had the chance to see if the espresso grind comes out really uniform and even, but I've been really happy with it. The top container holds 3/4 of a pound, and is relatively air tight. Clean up is super simple with the various magnets holding things in place.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by npham_ 
> *It really depends on your needs. I only use a french press, or coffee machine so I didn't need a super high end grinder for espresso and got myself a Breville BCG800XL. Looks bad ass, and can do quite a few different grinds(25). I haven't had the chance to see if the espresso grind comes out really uniform and even, but I've been really happy with it. The top container holds 3/4 of a pound, and is relatively air tight. Clean up is super simple with the various magnets holding things in place.*



$200? Damn. That's a big hit but I'm thinking of getting it.

http://www.amazon.ca/Breville-BCG800...0280295&sr=8-1

They also have a Breville in Costco for $100 but not as cool as yours:

http://www.amazon.ca/Breville-Conica...0280324&sr=1-2

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> * 
> 
> I bought a Compak K3 touch for the timer but I can't turn the timer as high as I'd like. The grind is good though. I'm not sure if the Macap MC4 has a timer, but if it does it may be a better option.*



Those are legit grinders!  :Shock:

----------


## phreezee

Nice buy kaput! 

Pulled the trigger on a Vario just now. :Big Grin:

----------


## phreezee

Buddy and I bought Forty Ninth Parallel Epic Espresso beans from Chiasso last week with a roast date of Jan 29th, and we both got a sour/acidic finish on our machines. Epic Fail :thumbsdown:

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> *Nice buy kaput! 
> 
> Pulled the trigger on a Vario just now.*







> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *Good luck with the Vario, I spent several weeks debating it and in the end decided it wasn't worth all the trouble people seem to have with it. I like the idea of what it can do but the execution seems problematic. Then again, this was almost a year ago so perhaps it's been made more reliable since. I've found that since I got a decent espresso setup, I haven't had any desire to brew something else anyway so the Compak works well for me.*



What issues occurred with the Vario?

Please do a review of how the Vario fares with your needs. Did you buy it local and if so, how much?

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> * 
> 
> Both of your grinds are probably wrong. Every time I was convinced I had bad beans I figured out that I was doing something wrong. I have those same beans in my machine right now and mine taste fine. But I'm not an extreme coffee snob (I don't think) so perhaps you have a better palette than me.*



My buddy is the coffee snob, he even has an app where he rates all the different beans he's tried. His setup is 2 years old with a Lelit and Vario combo. I trust that is enough time to really have it dialed in properly.

Check out this video he made : http://videomail.shaw.ca/view/838862...5868619-37402/

The only Vario complaints I've read are around calibration and initial dial in, but customer service I've heard is great. Some complain about static, but it's common to some extent for all grinders IMO.

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Please do a review of how the Vario fares with your needs. Did you buy it local and if so, how much?*




Will do, bought it online so next week.
I got it from http://www.zcafe.ca/site/Product.aspx?ID=478
Ships out of Winnipeg for free.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *
> I've read that the Vario has a tendency to 'slip' after it's been set, so although you may get it dialed in and never move the levers, the burrs can still shift a bit and you won't know until your coffee tastes like crap. I recall there being some sort of shim kit that was used to fix it. The drive belts were having issues at one point too, can't remember what exactly. Lots of happy users though and top notch customer service, I just didn't want to deal with the potential hassle.*



Seems you can fix any slips quite easily as in this video:

----------


## phreezee

Do you guys have a local source for accessories like frothing pitchers, knockboxes, tamping mats, etc?

I don't want to deal with shipping for these smaller things. TIA.

----------


## phreezee

Found a 24oz frothing pitcher at RCSS, $9.99! Perfect for what I needed as my 12oz was too small.

----------


## genesis0403

I have the baratza encore.. using it with my rancilio.
Works well though.
As for coffee, I bought the 49th parallel from sunterra but it seemed a bit light for lattes.
The black cat analog espresso was pretty good.
The Godfather from fratello roasters is not bad as well.

----------


## Unknown303

I picked up this bad boy the other day so I could french press at work.


My god am I in heaven right now, so much better than the garbage coffee at work.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> *I picked up this bad boy the other day so I could french press at work.
> 
> 
> My god am I in heaven right now, so much better than the garbage coffee at work.*



Where?! That should be sufficient for my moka pot.  :Love:

----------


## Unknown303

*Kyocera Ceramic Coffee Grinder* off of Amazon.ca

Works like a charm, I hand cranked a fantastic french press worth of coffee here at work and am finally enjoying a decent cup here.  :Love:

----------


## msommers

Wonder how that compared to the Hario.

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Wonder how that compared to the Hario.*



Never heard of the Hario but it's disturbing how identical they are. Everything about them appears to be exactly the same..

----------


## flipstah

http://www.fratellocoffee.com/fratel...-mill-skerton/

Might get this locally then.

----------


## Unknown303

Shame it's over 50 dollars.. Mine was 36 I believe, and ordered a few others things at the same time and had free shipping.

----------


## msommers

Flip, what moka pot did you decide on?

I was going to get this one I think

http://www.amazon.com/Bialetti-Expre...words=moka+pot

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Flip, what moka pot did you decide on?
> 
> I was going to get this one I think
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bialetti-Expre...words=moka+pot*



I actually bought one through this thread from Strider. I got the electric version of that and its derrricious

----------


## msommers

Nice. I think I'm going to try something a little more robust/compact for on the road. Packing and unpacking my bigger grinder once or twice a week is getting old. Bringing the kettle and french press too....

So I ordered that Moka Pot and went with a Porlex Tall hand grinder.

Also have to figure out grind size and how the hell to work this thing haha. Can't be that hard...seems like a tried, tested and true method of "espresso"

----------


## phreezee

Got the Vario tonight and went through 1/2lb of coffee dialing it in. Settled on Fine-J. You can definitely choke an espresso machine going too fine, even at 10-12bar.
Fineness and uniformity are amazing, and I didn't even adjust the burrs just leaving it stock. I played with the grind time 10-12 seconds, but settled on the default 10seconds. Just have to work on my tamping pressure, and thinking about getting a Clickmat to get some consistency. Pucks came out easily though, don't even need a knockbox.

You know it's quality just from the box it comes in. Reminds me of when I unboxed my Weber BBQ, real quality cardboard lol. 

Can't go wrong with Mahlkonig ceramic burrs either. 
 :Clap:

----------


## megavolt

Cappuccino King and Taste of Italy are the good stores I've found so far.

Cappuccino King is a little expensive for supplies. I usually just find a few extras to order from espressotec.com or espressoplanet.com to justify the shipping.




> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> *Do you guys have a local source for accessories like frothing pitchers, knockboxes, tamping mats, etc?
> 
> I don't want to deal with shipping for these smaller things. TIA.*

----------


## codetrap

If you like a nice selection of kcups, then "coffee connection" in the NE is a decent place to pick stuff up. Not as cheap as ordering online, but you can also make your own sampler packs.

----------


## flipstah

BUMP.

What do you guys use to froth milk?

EDIT: I actually just learnt this neat trick.

If you have a glass bottle (a jar is better so you can scoop it off), fill it with sachets of 2% milk; shake vigorously.

Microwave the bottle without the plastic lid and seals for ~45 sec.

Shake vigorously again

You get froth!

----------


## bmeier

> _Originally posted by Unknown303_ 
> *I picked up this bad boy the other day so I could french press at work.
> 
> 
> My god am I in heaven right now, so much better than the garbage coffee at work.*



i have the hario version, works great but i find if you are making two cups of coffee it takes a long time!

the grind is awesome though, easily worth $40

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Nice. I think I'm going to try something a little more robust/compact for on the road. Packing and unpacking my bigger grinder once or twice a week is getting old. Bringing the kettle and french press too....
> 
> So I ordered that Moka Pot and went with a Porlex Tall hand grinder.
> 
> Also have to figure out grind size and how the hell to work this thing haha. Can't be that hard...seems like a tried, tested and true method of &quot;espresso&quot;*



For the moka pot and french press, you want the coarsest grind to start then fine-tune it to taste preference. 

Nomnomnomz.  :Drool:

----------


## msommers

Yeah I've got a system that makes it pretty decent. I'll use a very coarse grind and heavily pack/compress in the moka. Pour in travel mug and add some boiling water. Seems to work pretty well  :Smilie:

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Yeah I've got a system that makes it pretty decent. I'll use a very coarse grind and heavily pack/compress in the moka. Pour in travel mug and add some boiling water. Seems to work pretty well *



Interesting... I don't heavily compress mine. 

Do I get a stronger brew if I do? I just make the grounds as evenly flat as possible in the container.

----------


## msommers

I'll try to do a side-by-side test and see if I notice a strength difference. I just find I get a better flavour when using these beans and the Porlex hand grinder (which is just OK/decent in terms of evenness).

----------


## davidI

> _Originally posted by bmeier_ 
> * 
> 
> i have the hario version, works great but i find if you are making two cups of coffee it takes a long time!
> 
> the grind is awesome though, easily worth $40*



I was just going to say this. Takes forever for more than 1 cup / espresso.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *I'll try to do a side-by-side test and see if I notice a strength difference. I just find I get a better flavour when using these beans and the Porlex hand grinder (which is just OK/decent in terms of evenness).*



So I had Cuban coffee tightly packed and it was STRONG.  :I'd Hit it!:  

Making another brew with loose even grounds to see what the differences are.

EDIT: It is weaker but not by much. Cuban coffee just gets you fucked up.  :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

Was at the Crossroads FM this afternoon and stopped at Fratello for an espresso. She recommended these miso beans and damn, packed with flavour! I've never actually had anything that was so flavourful.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Was at the Crossroads FM this afternoon and stopped at Fratello for an espresso. She recommended these miso beans and damn, packed with flavour! I've never actually had anything that was so flavourful.*



Is this it?

http://www.fratellocoffee.com/fratel...ade-micro-lot/

I'm a big fan of their Godfather blend:

http://www.fratellocoffee.com/fratel...ther-espresso/

----------


## spikerS

where is a good place to grab a french press? I want something good, but not expensive in case it disappears off of my desk?

----------


## msommers

First link there, Don. Damn it was good!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by spikers_ 
> *where is a good place to grab a french press? I want something good, but not expensive in case it disappears off of my desk?*



You don't have drawers?  :ROFL!: 

http://www.sears.ca/product/bodum-fr...Fe1_QgodzlEAjw

Good quality stuff, right there. They also make a portable version that I use to steep tea.

You're welcome.  :thumbs up: 




> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *First link there, Don. Damn it was good!*



Looks like I gotta try this stuff out. I ran out of the Cuban blend my boss brought me. 

 :Drool:

----------


## BigMass

What's all the hubbub? coffee is a caffeine delivery system and it's free at work

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by BigMass_ 
> *What's all the hubbub? coffee is a caffeine delivery system and it's free at work*



True but coffee swig is just disgusting, even when you add 2% and sugar.  :Barf:  

I'm still developing my palate, which will take a while, but I do prefer full-bodied blends than acidic light blends. 

I like this Starbucks blend that I hastily purchased because I ran out of Cuban coffee and needed a kick  :ROFL!:  This one is in the middle:

http://www.starbucksstore.com/starbu...fault,pd.html#

----------


## bmeier

fuck the french press....

get the Aeropress! its light years better. 

http://www.aeropress.ca/

amazon.ca has it for $30 with free shipping.

----------


## flipstah

My buddy is going to Hawaii soon and he said he can bring me back some coffee but I have no idea what. 

The ones I researched got me these:

Coffee Gallery

http://www.roastmaster.com/collectio...i-estate-mokka

http://www.roastmaster.com/collectio...atural-process

Greenwell Farms

http://store.greenwellfarms.com/kona...privateres.htm

----------


## flipstah

Just bought the Baratza Encore over the weekend and just made a great cup of Kona coffee on a coarse setting.  :Drool: 

It's a pretty good deal if you're mostly using it for the press/moka pot:



Setting is at '17', which is in between espresso and drip at 8-15, respectively.

Haven't tried the fine setting for espresso but I can provide pics of granularity.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Anyone here rocking one of these? I'm probably going to get one. Though I am a fan of the press, the sheer convenience is too much for me to ignore haha:

http://www.breville.ca/youbrew.html

- Sealed hopper to keep beans mostly fresh
- Ability to brew a single cup, travel mug, or 1-12 cups in the carafe, even if there is more water than the desired amount of coffee.
- Fresh ground coffee regardless of how much you make, even just one mug (via conical burr grinder)
- Keeps water at the optimal temperature throughout the entire brew cycle (not just a heat & dump like most machines)
- Separate settings for flavor and strength preferences
- Extremely easy to clean
- Good reviews everywhere online

Seems to take all the effort out of making coffee haha. Grinding just the right amount of beans and using only exactly how much water I want to use is annoying, and this solves the problem. This way I can have a fresh ground cup whether I make 1 cup or 12.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Anyone here rocking one of these? I'm probably going to get one. Though I am a fan of the press, the sheer convenience is too much for me to ignore haha:
> 
> http://www.breville.ca/youbrew.html
> 
> - Sealed hopper to keep beans mostly fresh
> - Ability to brew a single cup, travel mug, or 1-12 cups in the carafe, even if there is more water than the desired amount of coffee.
> - Fresh ground coffee regardless of how much you make, even just one mug (via conical burr grinder)
> - Keeps water at the optimal temperature throughout the entire brew cycle (not just a heat &amp; dump like most machines)
> ...



Oh fuck, that's a sweet deal for what you get. Assuming it does make a great cup.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Oh fuck, that's a sweet deal for what you get. Assuming it does make a great cup. *



Yeah I thought the same thing. Seems to be the "do everything" solution, as it even does the single brews from fresh grinds.

It's supposed to make a great cup - it drops the water equally over all the beans, and keeps the brewing temperature constant throughout the process. It's as good as it gets for drip coffee, from what I gather. Definitely a good notch above other Grind N Brews.

It's $299 at Bed Bath & Beyond, get one of their 20% off email coupons, boom: $239.20. That is my plan. If it ever breaks, they have the same return policy as Costco.

The thing is a tank, and is 16" high - that's the only drawback I've discovered.

----------


## npham

That thing is awesome. I've got a few of their products now, and none of them have ever let me down. I think the BB&B is the way to go. Or use some points up from VISA/RBC and get giftcards for HBC and get them to price match it. The Bay might have some small appliance sales during the holidays, so you could get for cheap too.

----------


## Darell_n

I use one and love it. Being able to steep your coffee when making a single cup really makes the difference for me and it tastes like it was pressed. Only complaint is the grinder is very loud. Bought it with air miles 2 years ago and use it daily.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Sweet. I'm going to get one. I had read that it tastes like press coffee as well from several people.

I agree about Breville in general, i LOVE their stuff. I have the 1-touch tea maker and it's 10/10. Rock solid, feels commercial in build quality. Works flawlessly.

One note about the YouBrew, if anyone else is looking, there are 2 kinds, Glass carafe and Thermos Carafe.

Glass Carafe - Has a pot heating element, but NO ability to brew less than the water tank in Carafe mode. The Carafe it self is apparently better for pouring.

Thermal Carafe - No pot heating element, harder to pour out the last bit of coffee, but retains the ability to brew anywhere from 1-12 cups regardless of how much water is in the tank (assuming there is enough for what you want).

They function identically in cup/travel mug single-fills.

Those seemed to be the main points most people mentioned who knew what they were talking about when I was researching them. I'm going with the Thermal one, because I live on my own and never need to make 12 cups.

I read the grinder is loud as well, but most are anyway. My current Baratza Maestro grinder is quite loud and it doesn't bother me. Only time I can see it being an issue is if you have it set to make you coffee at 5am or something and the rest of your family is sleeping close by.

----------


## msommers

Hmm that would definitely free up some counter space. I have that same grinder, French Press and kettle and a quality all in one solution would be awesome!

The one thing about BBB, make sure the coupon doesn't exclude that brand - there are quite a few they list in the fine print.

----------


## Darell_n

Another complaint I have is it's huge and it's flush with the underside of my cabinets, so I need to have it pulled to the edge to fill with water. Still love it though and have several other Breville appliances to match it.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Hmm that would definitely free up some counter space. I have that same grinder, French Press and kettle and a quality all in one solution would be awesome!
> 
> The one thing about BBB, make sure the coupon doesn't exclude that brand - there are quite a few they list in the fine print.*




Noooooo Breville is in the fine print  :Frown:  

Next best option appears to be $259 + free shipping, but you lose the amazing return policy.

http://www.amazon.ca/Breville-BREBDC...ywords=youbrew

----------


## 89coupe

My Wife has a Nespresso, she loves it.

http://www.nespresso.com/ca/en/home

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Noooooo Breville is in the fine print  
> 
> Next best option appears to be $259 + free shipping, but you lose the amazing return policy.
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Breville-BREBDC...ywords=youbrew*



Did you end up trying this?

----------


## Wrinkly

I just wonder how many people realize that every purchase of "regular" coffee, whether in beans, Pre-ground or at Tim's/Starbucks, or wherever, adds to the clear cutting of precious rain forests? Unless you buy certified organically shade grown coffee (which is the bomb btw - nothing tastes better) you are part of the problem!

The above, (freshly ground right before brewing) along with a French press is killer IMO  :thumbs up:

----------


## Env-Consultant

We definitely use and abuse the Tassimo in our house. 

Nothing wrong with brewing a pot of coffee or boiling some water in the morning, but personally I can't be bothered to waste my time with it after using the Tassimo; especially when it's a simple grab, snap, and press, then out the door.

Even if the price of the cups doubled, nay, tripled, the thought of not using it wouldn't even enter my mind.

----------


## eiysa101

Anyone know of cheap places that have K-Cups on sale? Online or local? Any brand really.

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by Wrinkly_ 
> *I just wonder how many people realize that every purchase of &quot;regular&quot; coffee, whether in beans, Pre-ground or at Tim's/Starbucks, or wherever, adds to the clear cutting of precious rain forests? Unless you buy certified organically shade grown coffee (which is the bomb btw*



 :Bang Head:

----------


## syb65

If u already have your coffee grounded, I use the Vietnamese coffee filter press. It's part press, part filter, part steeper. I love using this thing, and u can set the coffee strength however u like. I get my coffee shipped from Vietnam and I loove it. It's has a nice aromatic full flavour to it, none of this Starbucks Tim hortons sour crap. 
I remembered once, when I had added too much coffee to this filter press, I was going 100000000miles an hour in my head and hands shaking frenzy.

----------


## egmilano

I have the basic Keurig, 50 bux on sale... My gf doesn't drink coffee so I find it perfect for making a cup every morning. I also use the "k cup" and buy my coffee freshly grounded from the Roasterie down here in Kennsington its not only pretty good but cheap too..

----------


## Darell_n

> _Originally posted by Wrinkly_ 
> *I just wonder how many people realize that every purchase of &quot;regular&quot; coffee, whether in beans, Pre-ground or at Tim's/Starbucks, or wherever, adds to the clear cutting of precious rain forests? Unless you buy certified organically shade grown coffee (which is the bomb btw - nothing tastes better) you are part of the problem!
> 
> The above, (freshly ground right before brewing) along with a French press is killer IMO *



Rainforest Alliance coffee.  :thumbs up:  Fairtrade, though, means nothing as the license is simply paid for with no governance, like most certified organic foods.

----------


## JordanLotoski

Iam a weeee bit of a coffee snob, I cannot drink coffee from any of these quick cheapo automatic machines. It tastes like chemicals.

I prefer the full manual machine, with a kick ass grinder.

Yes I know, the backsplash is terrible (its a rental)

----------


## Cowtown_Raider

^ damn Jordan...nice setup

I'm a latte guy so the Tassimo works well for quick fixes, however, at about a $1 per serving (I usually do a double), it's a bit expensive for me. I ordered a Capresso Froth Pro milk frother so I can froth my own milk and just buy the espresso discs...much cheaper. Might go for the aeropress next!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * 
> 
> Did you end up trying this?*



Sorry I missed this message...not yet but it's under the Christmas tree! It was $229 on Black Friday.

----------


## msommers

Let me know your thoughts! I'm seriously considering it if it's as good as the reviews imply.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by JordanLotoski_ 
> *Iam a weeee bit of a coffee snob, I cannot drink coffee from any of these quick cheapo automatic machines. It tastes like chemicals.
> 
> I prefer the full manual machine, with a kick ass grinder.
> 
> Yes I know, the backsplash is terrible (its a rental)
> *



*Semi-automatic

This would be a full manual:
» Click image for larger version


Sweet setup though, not a bad way to spend $3k.
It looks so shiny and new.

----------


## toyboy88

In case anyone has been looking to 'splurge', the Krups "super-automatics" are 50% today only at the Bay.

Regular $1000 and $1200, on sale for $500 and $600.

http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/sto...=CJ&PID=749547

http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/sto...=CJ&PID=749547

» Click image for larger version

 :Burn Out:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Let me know your thoughts! I'm seriously considering it if it's as good as the reviews imply.*



I got it, this thing is amazing. Definitely the best drip coffee I've had, and I'm not just saying that. I use it only one single cup brew mode, and it makes an absolutely perfect cup. Use paper filters instead of the included gold one for no residue and easier cleaning.

----------


## msommers

Well shit  :Big Grin:

----------


## jsn

Does anyone know where I can get a double walled 2 ounce espresso glass like these with a line that indicates where 2 ounces is? I've seen one that looks just like the one in the picture except it has a white line where 2 ounces is. It's surprisingly hard to find a double walled one with the measurement line, even online.

----------


## npham

The Bay has 20% off Breville and other appliances right now, and the YouBrew is $319. Not a bad deal. You can get another 15% off if you sign up for their credit card. Sale ends tomorrow though. I'm on the fence right now because we really like our grinder(Breville) and french press setup.

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by jsn_ 
> *Does anyone know where I can get a double walled 2 ounce espresso glass like these with a line that indicates where 2 ounces is? I've seen one that looks just like the one in the picture except it has a white line where 2 ounces is. It's surprisingly hard to find a double walled one with the measurement line, even online. 
> 
> *



I got my bodums at The Bay for $19 I think, no line of course.

----------


## jsn

> _Originally posted by phreezee_ 
> * 
> 
> I got my bodums at The Bay for $19 I think, no line of course.*



They have the one in the picture, but the one I'm looking for has a white line surrounding the cup to show where 2 ounces is.

----------


## Wrath

> _Originally posted by 89coupe_ 
> *My Wife has a Nespresso, she loves it.
> 
> http://www.nespresso.com/ca/en/home*



 

We have one as well (a lattissima) - It actually will pull a crema in the espresso shot. Lots of variety in the espresso Can't beat the convenience....you pay for it through .65-.70 a shot. Customer service and shipping from the nespresso club has been fantastic!

----------


## GTS4tw

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *I just don't get it. The coffee manufacturers must be in on it with Keurig and Tassimo. Laughing all the way to the bank. And we eat it up with a smile. 
> 
> Would you pay $149.99 for this?:  
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Yet, we have no problem spending $14.99 for a 24-pak of K-cups.
> ...



Hey do you still have that coffee maker? Mine lasted less than 18 months and the heater failed. What a total POS, between leaking and having such a short life I am turned off of Hamilton Beach forever. 
Had to go back to using a 5 year old Black and Decker that still works like new, but now Im in the market for a good one.

----------


## adamc

> _Originally posted by Wrath_ 
> * 
> 
>  
> 
> We have one as well (a lattissima) - It actually will pull a crema in the espresso shot. Lots of variety in the espresso Can't beat the convenience....you pay for it through .65-.70 a shot. Customer service and shipping from the nespresso club has been fantastic!*



We have the Pixie, it's awesome, but I really like the idea of a built in milk reservoir, as I make a lot of lattes. Does it work pretty well? 

You can take it off and put it in the fridge, right?

----------


## davidI

Time to bump this thread back from the dead!

After recent trips to Ethiopia and Mauritius (and a ridiculous work schedule) I've been all over the coffee again. After trying a number of brewing techniques and lots of expensive equipment, I've realized that no matter what equipment you have, the quality of your brew really boils down to the quality of coffee.

I've been drinking a Robusta and Vanille I bought in Mauritius and it's incredible. I didn't expect such good flavour out of a Robusta bean and the caffeine kick is truly out of this world. I'm not sure where it's sold outside of Mauritius, but the website is www.cafelafournaise.com

----------


## msommers

Really enjoyed the last bag of Big Mountain Guatemala. Tried the Fratello Honduras Marcala - not a fan of the taste, beans smell good though!

For you dark roast peeps, what's been your favorite so far?

----------


## adamc

> _Originally posted by davidI_ 
> *I've realized that no matter what equipment you have, the quality of your brew really boils down to the quality of coffee.*



The quality of your coffee comes down to the.. quality.. of your coffee? 

 :Shock:

----------


## davidI

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> * 
> 
> The quality of your coffee comes down to the.. quality.. of your coffee? 
> 
> *



I know it's an obvious truth but these discussions always seem to revolve more around equipment and technique than actual beans...

----------


## phreezee

I like the Phil&Seb beans followed by the Artigiano beans. Can anyone recommend any other beans that are similar or better than those and can be picked up locally?

----------


## adamc

I really enjoy Stumptown beans, they're my go to. I usually pick them up on my Saturday afternoon cruise around town. 

A bunch of different stuff available at Luke's Drug Mart in Bridgeland (which is a great store, if you haven't been).

----------


## chathamf

> _Originally posted by GTS4tw_ 
> * 
> 
> Hey do you still have that coffee maker? Mine lasted less than 18 months and the heater failed. What a total POS, between leaking and having such a short life I am turned off of Hamilton Beach forever. 
> Had to go back to using a 5 year old Black and Decker that still works like new, but now Im in the market for a good one.*



I've got the Hamilton Beach..have had it for about two years now and still works fine. Doesn't get regular everyday use though as I use the Keurig with reusable K-cup filter a lot.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Really enjoyed the last bag of Big Mountain Guatemala. Tried the Fratello Honduras Marcala - not a fan of the taste, beans smell good though!
> 
> For you dark roast peeps, what's been your favorite so far?*



Tried Kicking Horse Kootenay Crossing; too weak for me. 

My go-to brew has been Cubita coffee from Cuba. Love the crema I get and the after-taste.  :Love:  

Analog Godfather blend is a great dark roast too.

----------


## msommers

I'll try that one next!

Well potentially. Got owned at the Farmer's Market on the weekend. Girl at Fratello is going on about all these subtlies in the dark roasts and decided finally on their Kenya. Nearly choked when a small bag was $17+tax. Better be the best stuff I've had ever!

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *I'll try that one next!
> 
> Well potentially. Got owned at the Farmer's Market on the weekend. Girl at Fratello is going on about all these subtlies in the dark roasts and decided finally on their Kenya. Nearly choked when a small bag was $17+tax. Better be the best stuff I've had ever!*



Was she hot? And 17$?!

----------


## Dave P

Can you use your roll up the rim winners after roll up the rim is finished?

----------


## ExtraSlow

roll-ups can be redeemed for a while.

----------


## JordanEG6

> _Originally posted by Dave P_ 
> *Can you use your roll up the rim winners after roll up the rim is finished?*



You can claim your prizes until May 18th, according to the website.

----------


## adamc

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> 
> Was she hot? And 17$?!*




It was likely a pound, $17 is not unheard of, nor very crazy when you get in to super high quality coffee beans.

----------


## vw_rabbit2.5

I duno if this has been mentioned, but the Starbucks in the Bow Building has the Starbucks Reserve Coffee, brewed with the Clover machine. It's more expensive than a regular drip coffee ($4.15 for a tall) but the coffee itself is really good. I believe this location is the only one in Calgary, but definitely worth checking out!

On a sadder note, I broke my Chemex on the weekend  :Cry:   :Cry:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I'ts easy to pay $40+/lb when you get into the really good coffee. Not saying it's worth it for most people, but $17 isn't bad even for a half pound if it was really good stuff (i.e. 100% Kona Peaberry).

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by vw_rabbit2.5_ 
> *I duno if this has been mentioned, but the Starbucks in the Bow Building has the Starbucks Reserve Coffee, brewed with the Clover machine. It's more expensive than a regular drip coffee ($4.15 for a tall) but the coffee itself is really good. I believe this location is the only one in Calgary, but definitely worth checking out!
> 
> On a sadder note, I broke my Chemex on the weekend  *



You can get better (IMO) coffee made in a french press at Cafe Artegiano without paying the Starbucks premium if you like that sort of thing  :thumbs up:

----------


## Canmorite

> _Originally posted by vw_rabbit2.5_ 
> *I duno if this has been mentioned, but the Starbucks in the Bow Building has the Starbucks Reserve Coffee, brewed with the Clover machine. It's more expensive than a regular drip coffee ($4.15 for a tall) but the coffee itself is really good. I believe this location is the only one in Calgary, but definitely worth checking out!
> 
> On a sadder note, I broke my Chemex on the weekend  *



Artigianos also has the Clover machine, great drip coffee  :thumbs up:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Canmorite_ 
> * 
> 
> Artigianos also has the Clover machine, great drip coffee *



The Clover machine is great. That's also why I think the Breville YouBrew is so good, it's basically a simplified version of a Clover machine. Best (home) "drip" coffee I've had by a mile - kind of a merge between a french press and a drip machine.

----------


## msommers

I can't remember the size now, probably 1lb. I've paid $20+ to have Kona coffee shipped but that's pushing it.

There comes a point where you need to evaluate if you're tasting better beans and brewing, or you're paying extra for psychological satisfaction.

I heard something the other day about a red wine test that had the same wine in all three bottles and the most expensive looking one tasted the best lol.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *I can't remember the size now, probably 1lb. I've paid $20+ to have Kona coffee shipped but that's pushing it.
> 
> There comes a point where you need to evaluate if you're tasting better beans and brewing, or you're paying extra for psychological satisfaction.
> 
> I heard something the other day about a red wine test that had the same wine in all three bottles and the most expensive looking one tasted the best lol.*



The tricky thing with Kona coffee is buying "100% Kona" means very little. Lots of places sell "100% Kona" for cheap, which is actually just the reject beans from all the legit plantations. They can still call it 100% Kona, no matter how bad it is, as long as it's grown there.

You want something like a 100% Kona Extra Fancy or Peaberry, and if you buy from a reputable plantation, that will probably run you closer to $30-40/lb unless you buy bulk. 

The coffee industry plays lots of games, just like everyone else. To your point about actually being able to taste the difference, I agree completely, there is a point where it probably isn't worth it for most people. On most of the plantation tours I've been on in Hawaii, I usually find the differences pretty subtle between the regular and the high end stuff, so I often buy somewhere in the middle, or whatever flavor I like best.

It's just like anything else, wine, speaker cables, etc. There is a huge psychological factor after a certain point, especially when money is involved. I find the biggest difference by far to be is how it's brewed. I'd rather have a $10 bag of kicking horse that has been ground fresh and brewed properly than 100% Kona Peaberry in a cheap drip machine.

I totally believe that wine test haha. Reminds me of the test I read where self proclaimed audiophiles couldn't tell the difference between a coat hanger and $5000 speaker cables in a blind test.

To date, by far the worst coffee I have ever had is the regular drip stuff from Starbucks and Tim Hortons haha.

----------


## snoop101

Going to put in some of my views since I drink coffee like its an art.  :Big Grin:  or so i think I do.

Best coffee I drink on a regular bases is Fratello Competition blend. Though I haven't been up in that area so have not had it in a few months. Amazing coffee with so much flavor. The people at the roaster are very friendly and the manager will come out and make you a coffee if you really want it. They have a jar to donate to coffee kids, which I usually put in a few bucks.

My wife likes a bit of a darker roast. The dark roast from Salt spring island roasters is pretty good. You can buy it in Costco which makes it a really good deal.

My coworker brought me some Cuban coffee which is good, but strong. I reminds me of some of the coffee we had in Europe. 

When I was in Kona I bought a huge bag of Peaberry. I loved it so much, but hard to get here in Canada.

----------


## msommers

Cafe Volcaniks has a 15% off coupon if anyone else wants to get some stuff. Otherwise their discount code is 'chocolate'

http://www.cafesvolcanik.com/en/

They sell the famous Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee which I'm willing to try a bag of. Actually it looks like free shipping so no group but necessary.

----------


## BavarianBeast

motherfuckers took our flavia packs & machines and now we have k cups. the state of the economy is really starting to take its toll here.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Cafe Volcaniks has a 15% off coupon if anyone else wants to get some stuff. Otherwise their discount code is 'chocolate'
> 
> http://www.cafesvolcanik.com/en/
> 
> They sell the famous Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee which I'm willing to try a bag of. Actually it looks like free shipping so no group but necessary.*



Is there a way to tell what their Kona Coffee is? There are several grades below Peaberry and I don't see them listed. Anytime something is simply listed as "100% Kona" it's a bit of a red flag, because they might just be buying up all the reject beans so they can throw the high profile name on it. I'm not saying that's the case here, but it's weird they don't say what type of bean it is unless maybe I missed it.

With the Jamaican Blue Mountain, you might as well spend the extra $6 for Peaberry so you at least know what you're getting.

----------


## msommers

I'm not sure, Mark. I'd just send them an email.

I tried a combo pack of 1 Kona and 1 Jamaican.

----------


## sl888

I've been getting my beans from Monogram. I've tried the few single origin beans they are offering. Does anyone know a site where I can get a variety of single origin, especially cup of excellence beans?

----------


## ZenOps

Heads up, Earth Day is coming up and you know what that means:

Free Starbucks if you bring in your washable mug (now with 16 ounce limit)

http://o.canada.com/news/oddities/ma...t-big-gulp-mug

----------


## megavolt

> _Originally posted by sl888_ 
> *I've been getting my beans from Monogram. I've tried the few single origin beans they are offering. Does anyone know a site where I can get a variety of single origin, especially cup of excellence beans?*



Monogram is still using Transcend beans aren't they? I know they were going to start roasting their own at some point but I think they're still buying from Transcend in Edmonton for now.

The beans Ben just used at WBC were from Transcend. I know that.

I've been buying my green beans from Transcend for over a year now, free shipping on 5lb bags.

----------


## zaider

Yep. I've been buying my beans from Monogram the last few weeks and they all say "Roasted in collaboration with Transcend Coffee" on them. 

Had to start bringing my coffee up to site and making it myself in an Aeropress as the coffee they provide is borderline undrinkable. It'll go through you in about 20 mins.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I picked up a bag of Organic Rwanda Roast from Cafe Artigiano and it is amazing. One of the most flavorful coffee's I've had (real flavors, not burnt flavor like Starbucks/Tims haha). I'll definitely be buying more.

----------


## sl888

> _Originally posted by zaider_ 
> *Yep. I've been buying my beans from Monogram the last few weeks and they all say &quot;Roasted in collaboration with Transcend Coffee&quot; on them. 
> 
> Had to start bringing my coffee up to site and making it myself in an Aeropress as the coffee they provide is borderline undrinkable. It'll go through you in about 20 mins.*



I just got an Aeropress. Loving it so far. So quick and clean up is easy. Haven't touched my french press or Chemex since.




> _Originally posted by megavolt_ 
> * 
> 
> Monogram is still using Transcend beans aren't they? I know they were going to start roasting their own at some point but I think they're still buying from Transcend in Edmonton for now.
> 
> The beans Ben just used at WBC were from Transcend. I know that.
> 
> I've been buying my green beans from Transcend for over a year now, free shipping on 5lb bags.*



What are you using to roast at home? I'd love to get into roasting but it's a whole other area I don't wanna get into right now. 



Got the cold drip going!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Any places to recommend for espresso beans in town? Been buying from Phil & Sebastian as of late

----------


## megavolt

> _Originally posted by sl888_ 
> * 
> What are you using to roast at home? I'd love to get into roasting but it's a whole other area I don't wanna get into right now. 
> *



A Behmor 1600 Plus.

----------


## sl888

> _Originally posted by 2Legit2Quit_ 
> *Any places to recommend for espresso beans in town? Been buying from Phil &amp; Sebastian as of late*



I've gone back to P&S for my espresso beans. Really enjoying the Nueva Llusta.
The 3 shops I go to are P&S, Fratello and Monogram. I've been to Deville once and I believe they use Intelligentsia (Chicago) beans. I've been looking at Vancouver roasters/shops for beans. Shipping is fairly cheap.

----------


## sl888

.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Picked up one of these to store my coffee beans in, anyone else using them? Seemed to be the best way to go.

http://planetarydesign.com/products/...hen-canisters/

----------


## megavolt

We've got 3 of them... picked them up a few years ago. One word of advice... don't put the lids in the dishwasher.

----------


## Strider

I use these for my coffee storage needs
» Click image for larger version

----------


## megavolt

I've been tempted to try vacuum sealing my beans but seems like a bother for the amount I open them up. With the airscapes you get most of the air out for very little hassle.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

The Airscape has a one-way vent for when new beans are emitting the most CO2. Vacuum-only containers do not solve this problem unless I suppose you regularly re-vacuum them which would be somewhat annoying.

I also looked a the "BeanSafe", and while it had a 1-way valve, as the beans age and start releasing less gas, you end up trapping almost as much oxygen in there as a regular tupperware container. With the Airscape, not only can I remove pretty much all of the air (it always adjusts to the amount in the container), but the tiny bit of oxygen I can't purge will be removed by the CO2 released from the beans (in theory). At least to me, it seemed to be the best mix of function and low-hassle. Hopefully I will have used them before too long anyway!

----------


## adamc

anyone making their own cold brew at home? 

I am, it's goddamn delicious.

----------


## GQBalla

Had a cold brew in Seattle at some busy coffee shop and decided I wanted to make it after paying 3 bucks for a coffee lol

Quick google session makes it looksuper simple. What are you using to filter? A cheese clothe or just a normal filter?

I'm thinking about trying to let it sit for 24 hours then strain

----------


## gogreen

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *Picked up one of these to store my coffee beans in, anyone else using them? Seemed to be the best way to go.
> 
> http://planetarydesign.com/products/...hen-canisters/*



We've had one for a while now. Seems to work well and looks cool.  :Smilie: 

I don't have much basis for comparison with other similar products as we didn't really make much coffee at home until getting an espresso machine, and before that beans just got stored in the bag they came in, lol.

----------


## msommers

Might have to pick up one of those as well. Can you find them locally?

----------


## adamc

> _Originally posted by GQBalla_ 
> *Had a cold brew in Seattle at some busy coffee shop and decided I wanted to make it after paying 3 bucks for a coffee lol
> 
> Quick google session makes it looksuper simple. What are you using to filter? A cheese clothe or just a normal filter?
> 
> I'm thinking about trying to let it sit for 24 hours then strain*



I've only made two batches so far, I use a big bowl, coarse grounds, and slowly stir in room temp water until the grounds are fully bloomed and submerged (3:1 water to cups of coffee ratio). 

I've done on the kitchen counter, and one batch in the fridge, about 16 hours. 

Run the whole mess through a sieve with a regular coffee filter in it 2-3 times or until you have clean clear concentrate. Avoid squeezing the grounds for more juice, results in a more bitter brew. 


Then you can water it down when you pour it in your mug, to taste. The resulting liquid is very high in caffeine and shouldn't be used as you would regular coffee.

 :Drool:   :thumbs up:

----------


## gogreen

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Might have to pick up one of those as well. Can you find them locally?*



My wife found ours at one of the Christmas craft fairs in town, from the Crowsnest Coffee booth (they're out of Coleman, AB so quasi-local):

http://www.crowsnestcoffeecompany.com/airscape.html

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not really in the same league as the rest of the stuff in this thread, but figured I'd post it anyway because I'm unemployed and have nothing else to do this morning. 

Since I can no longer drink the crappy coffee at work, I have decided to make it at home for the first time in my life. Also, since I'm a cheapskate, I didn't feel like investing in lots of hardware for the five or six cups a week I drink. 
Tried using paper filters inside my coffee mug, but was having trouble with the filters falling in. Actually taped them to the mug, and had decent results, but that gets old fast. I am aware that the filters are meant to go INSIDE something, but I didn't have that thing.

So, big upgrade to this:
» Click image for larger version
Picked it up at MEC, http://www.mec.ca/product/5001-889/m...feetea-filter/ 
Running these ground beans, from my local safeway: 
» Click image for larger version

Life is good, having no undue drama in the morning, and now that I have real cream in my fridge, it's tasting fine. Note, no amount of 1% milk replaces that splash of 18% cream. Only thing I did not expect is that it appears that the metal mesh filter is letting through more of the "fines" than the paper filters did. I end up with a small but noticeable amount of "dirt" settling in the bottom of my cup. Have tried stirring this into the last few mouthfulls and just drinking it, but it doesn't enhance the flavour, so I leave it in the cup now. 
Pic of "dirt" 
» Click image for larger version

And yes, I know this almost certainly isn't actual dirt, it's just the finest part of the grind, I'm using the word dirt as a descriptor.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Might have to pick up one of those as well. Can you find them locally?*



Sorry I didn't see this back in August haha...I bought mine from here, free shipping and no logo on the side:

http://www.espressoplanet.com/coffee...Container.html


Seems to work great as far as I can tell. A bag of kicking horse fills the 64oz just over half full if I recall.

BB&B has them too but online only and shipping isn't free:

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.ca/store...yword=airscape

----------


## megavolt

Orangeworks in NorthHill mall sells them too.

----------


## msommers

It's ok I picked one up online as here in Deadmonton I couldn't find anything that wasn't ridiculously expensive.

----------


## adamc

Extraslow, I would recommend you pick up some better beans. 

Phill and Sebastian, Stumptown, 49th Parallel, all available locally and all a heck of a lot better than kicking horse. 

You'll notice the difference immediately.

----------


## adamc

Also speaking of beans, these make the best f*cking latte that I've ever had. Since I've been in Toronto they're all I buy: 




If you have a chance to get some locally or order online, I implore you all to try them.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *Extraslow, I would recommend you pick up some better beans. 
> 
> Phill and Sebastian, Stumptown, 49th Parallel, all available locally and all a heck of a lot better than kicking horse. 
> 
> You'll notice the difference immediately.*



 that is next on the list.

----------


## sl888

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *Also speaking of beans, these make the best f*cking latte that I've ever had. Since I've been in Toronto they're all I buy: 
> 
> If you have a chance to get some locally or order online, I implore you all to try them.*



Thanks. I've been looking for another Canadian roaster to try out.

----------


## msommers

Monogram Coffee is a fairly new place in town. Transcend in Edmonton is more-or-less what I think Phil and Sebs is but have different flavours (it's very, very good!). Cochrane Coffee Traders is another one.

I feel like there is one in Canmore but the name escapes me now.

----------


## sl888

I believe you're thinking about Rave. They are next to Macs and a pizza joint. I use to go there on the way home from the mountains but now I'm going to Whitebark in Banff. They use beans from Moja Coffee in North Vancouver.

----------


## rinny

Everyone needs to head on down to Bridgeland and discover Baya Rica. Roasted on site in a house converted to a cafe, I believe the owner has crops of their own in Costa Rica as well as buys from farmers there. They mainly have beans from Costa Rica, but have been bringing in Ethiopian beans as well. 

The Tres Rios is incredible for lattes or regular coffees, milk chocolate with toffee flavour. The beans are light brown in colour, not oily. 17$ a pound, beats out P&S by a long shot. 

The Konga Ethiopian beans are good too. 

Have been buying exclusively from them since I've discovered the shop.

----------


## Penguin_Racecar

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Monogram Coffee is a fairly new place in town. Transcend in Edmonton is more-or-less what I think Phil and Sebs is but have different flavours (it's very, very good!). Cochrane Coffee Traders is another one.
> 
> I feel like there is one in Canmore but the name escapes me now.*



You're thinking of Mountain Blends Coffee. Never tried their beans though.

I currently have a 6 month coffee subscription to Transcend and have enjoyed every batch so far. I've only made a few espresso based drinks out of their beans though - nearly exclusively used my Chemex and a few Aeropresses.
Monogram coffee beans are roasted by Transcend.

----------


## adamc

New bag today from the darling of the Toronto coffee scene, Sam James.

----------


## Maxt

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *New bag today from the darling of the Toronto coffee scene, Sam James. 
> 
> *



 What part of the process involves circumcision ?

----------


## RealJimmyJames

Easy question for you coffee guys, when using a french press, how long do you let it all "soak" for before pushing the plunger down and pouring? Also, if you only need half the pot for your first cup, will your second cup come out "weird" from still being in contact with the grounds for an extra twenty minutes? 

Been drinking coffee for a lot of years, but haven't been putting much thought into it lately.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by RealJimmyJames_ 
> *Easy question for you coffee guys, when using a french press, how long do you let it all &quot;soak&quot; for before pushing the plunger down and pouring? Also, if you only need half the pot for your first cup, will your second cup come out &quot;weird&quot; from still being in contact with the grounds for an extra twenty minutes? 
> 
> Been drinking coffee for a lot of years, but haven't been putting much thought into it lately.*



Depends on your flavor preference because leaving it for too long makes the coffee bitter.

Just use less hot water next time and solved. 👍

----------


## RealJimmyJames

If I want two cups, am I better pouring a cup of hot water over the used grounds for the second cup?

----------


## flipstah

Yup. Or use less coffee grounds per cup so it's freshly extracted every time.

----------


## msommers

We use a very specific ratio and now measure it all (coffee Nazis).

25g of ground beans per 400g of water. Change ratios depending on total coffee wanted. This does two normal size cups.

Total process: 4 minutes.

1) Put in 50g of water and softly stir until all grounds are wet and wait until small bubbles start forming. Nice crema! About 30seconds-ish.

2) Put in remaining water and softly stir. Put plunger on press.

3) Timer goes off, plunge and pour right away. The plunge should have a slight resistance but still fairly smooth and easy.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *We use a very specific ratio and now measure it all (coffee Nazis).
> 
> 25g of ground beans per 400g of water. Change ratios depending on total coffee wanted. This does two normal size cups.
> 
> Total process: 4 minutes.
> 
> 1) Put in 50g of water and softly stir until all grounds are wet and wait until small bubbles start forming. Nice crema! About 30seconds-ish.
> 
> ...



We're obviously the exact opposite of coffee Nazi's, 2/3's of a cup of ground PC Medium roast into the filter, fill the water up and away we go on our el-cheapo Black & Decker drip machine. Always a good tasting cup of joe.

----------


## msommers

Hey if the satisfaction level is the same, makes no difference in the end!

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> * 
> We're obviously the exact opposite of coffee Nazi's, 2/3's of a cup of ground PC Medium roast into the filter, fill the water up and away we go on our el-cheapo Black &amp; Decker drip machine. Always a good tasting cup of joe.*



Same here. Whatever on sale. Fresh pot is all I need. And HOT!!! That's my only beef with retail machines. Not hot enough.

----------


## max_boost

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Hey if the satisfaction level is the same, makes no difference in the end!*



 haha ya well said.

----------


## flipstah

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> * 
> We're obviously the exact opposite of coffee Nazi's, 2/3's of a cup of ground PC Medium roast into the filter, fill the water up and away we go on our el-cheapo Black &amp; Decker drip machine. Always a good tasting cup of joe.*



Add a pinch of salt in the grounds before brewing.  :Drool:

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> * 
> Add a pinch of salt in the grounds before brewing. *



Our site clerk always did this when I was in the field...what actual difference is the salt making?

----------


## jdmXSI

Been really liking P&S lately, especially brewing with french press and grinding the beans with a hand held grinder. Definitely a noticeable difference.

----------


## flipstah

The salt takes some of the bitterness out of the coffee


Makes Van Houtte drinkable haha. I only do it if I use the big machines though.

----------


## Brent.ff

Nothing too fancy, but I'm currently on the Pacific Pipeline by Kicking Horse. Deadly in the aeropress

----------


## ExtraSlow

Been thinking about something for the lazy coffee I drink every morning at home. 
- Filter Coffee - the water seeps through the bed of grounds only once, and once it's through, it's just sitting in the pot. 
- French Press - The ground float around in the water for a much longer time, basically stewing, until the plunger is pushed down and the coffee is poured out. 

So the amount of contact time with the grounds and the water is very different. How different is the resulting coffee?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Been thinking about something for the lazy coffee I drink every morning at home. 
> - Filter Coffee - the water seeps through the bed of grounds only once, and once it's through, it's just sitting in the pot. 
> - French Press - The ground float around in the water for a much longer time, basically stewing, until the plunger is pushed down and the coffee is poured out. 
> 
> So the amount of contact time with the grounds and the water is very different. How different is the resulting coffee?*



Huge difference. I prefer the upside down Aeropress compared to a regular filter. More flavour and a bit stronger.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I was into the french press coffee for a while, until I discovered the the Breville You Brew (now called Grind Control I think). Basically an automated french press, and it makes a way better cup than a drip machine. It's also so much easier and faster that I use it more often than I would a french press. Press 1 button or set a timer, and you get a freshly ground cup of properly made coffee every time, even in single servings.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by Sugarphreak_ 
> * 
> 
> I own a French press... it does make a nice cup of coffee, but when I get up in the morning and I am groggy and half blind, it is all I can do to jam a K-Cup into my machine and fumble for the extra large button. There is just no way I would use a French press for anything other than an evening coffee.*



You may have a caffeine problem  :Big Grin:

----------


## yellowsnow

Just bought this on sale at sears for $500. Wife likes her lattes, I like my americanos/cappuccinos. No more trips to starbucks anymore, so should pay itself off in a year! 

» Click image for larger version 

 :Drool:  Grinder/espresso machine all in one. Makes really good espresso, and milk froths beautifully with the proper technique  :thumbs up:  Plus it's a lot of fun

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## yellowsnow

haha i wish.. that's just the barista express

----------


## aaronck

A guy at work gave me the Brevelle "Cafe Roma" a few months ago, and I am struggling to get a great cup of coffee out of it. I use the double shot cup packed full of starbucks expresso beans that I grind before brewing- Just looking to make a decent Americano style coffee. Any tips? 
Is it the machine or the beans I am using holding me back?

----------


## yellowsnow

> _Originally posted by aaronck_ 
> *A guy at work gave me the Brevelle &quot;Cafe Roma&quot; a few months ago, and I am struggling to get a great cup of coffee out of it. I use the double shot cup packed full of starbucks expresso beans that I grind before brewing- Just looking to make a decent Americano style coffee. Any tips? 
> Is it the machine or the beans I am using holding me back?*



I find the most important part of making an espresso is the grind of your beans, and tamping it properly. If you don't grind your beans fine enough and tamp it properly, it won't be a good at all. How much grinds do you put in your hopper? and are you tamping the grinds at all? 

You know you're doing it right when the coffee comes out dark and slowly drips out... almost like warm honey. a double shot should take about 20-25 seconds to finish brewing.

What's wrong with your espresso? is it too weak? too bitter? the taste?

----------


## aaronck

> _Originally posted by yellowsnow_ 
> * 
> 
> I find the most important part of making an espresso is the grind of your beans, and tamping it properly. If you don't grind your beans fine enough and tamp it properly, it won't be a good at all. How much grinds do you put in your hopper? and are you tamping the grinds at all? 
> 
> You know you're doing it right when the coffee comes out dark and slowly drips out... almost like warm honey. a double shot should take about 20-25 seconds to finish brewing.
> 
> What's wrong with your espresso? is it too weak? too bitter? the taste?*



A little bitter but just really weak I think, I fill up the double shot cup- tamp it pretty good so it's pretty full, then brew it into the 2 small cups that came with the machine, pour both into my to go cup and fill with water. It starts dark then turns cream colored after a few seconds, I'll have to play around with it more I guess. All I want to do is match Mcdonalds' Americano, It shouldn't be tough. I also have the Aeropress, maybe I have to give that a shot again...Will also make sure the grind is as fine as it can get

----------


## yellowsnow

sounds like your grinds aren't fine enough? what grinder do you use? some grinders can't get the beans fine enough for espresso

----------


## aaronck

I have a decent burr grinder- I'll make sure to check what setting it's on in the morning and update, thanks for the tip! Almost out of beans so I'll try new coffee as well

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by aaronck_ 
> *I have a decent burr grinder- I'll make sure to check what setting it's on in the morning and update, thanks for the tip! Almost out of beans so I'll try new coffee as well*



What do you consider "decent"? For espresso, a decent grinder starts at about $350, a good one $600+

Definitely measure and time your shot as yellowsnow suggests. 2 ounces in 25-30 seconds is what you're after. If it's any faster, then your grind isn't fine enough or your beans are stale (which is very possible with an off the shelf bag of Starbucks beans).

----------


## sabad66

^Capresso Infinity 560 is pretty decent. My parents drink lebanese coffee (turkish coffee) and it grinds them fine enough for that. Not sure if espresso is supposed to be finer than turkish? I think i paid around $250 using the 20% bed bath & beyond coupon when i got it for them on Christmas.

----------


## msommers

The beans are a huge part of it and Starbucks beans are absolutely awful (IMO). 

When tamping, it's very much a Goldilocks situation (not too compact or loose). Pressure through the machine will also play a role but don't worry about that as much since I don't think you can calibrate those machines.

My person suggestion would be to go to Phil and Sebastian's in Chinook, have an espresso there and use their beans when you go home. You then have a baseline of what it _should_ taste like, and at Chinook I've never had a bad espresso.

Also get a scale and be consistent with how much you're using each time.

For me I enjoy the coffee-making process because it's easy to have consistently good coffee once the proportions and technique are finalised. From there it's just repetition and ensuring you use fresh beans.

Sadly, I've cut way back on coffee as it makes me pee too much in the morning and I can't have that anymore  :ROFL!:

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

This thread makes me glad I'm not a huge fan of espresso  :ROFL!:  I can appreciate the work that goes into making a perfect shot though.

----------


## aaronck

Thanks for all the replies. I have a burr grinder that I can adjust the amount of grinds as well as how fine I grind them. Not top of the line, but not a low end one either. the Espresso maker is a low end, I have to manually start and stop the brewing process. I fill and tamp the grinds in the 2 shot portion, and then let them fill the cups supplied, takes around 30 seconds for the cups to fill. Pour them into the cup and top up with hot water- I will continue to mess around with different coffees and process', I think I almost prefer the french press still, makes a great cup of coffee...

----------


## USED1

> _Originally posted by aaronck_ 
> *Thanks for all the replies. I have a burr grinder that I can adjust the amount of grinds as well as how fine I grind them. Not top of the line, but not a low end one either. the Espresso maker is a low end, I have to manually start and stop the brewing process. I fill and tamp the grinds in the 2 shot portion, and then let them fill the cups supplied, takes around 30 seconds for the cups to fill. Pour them into the cup and top up with hot water- I will continue to mess around with different coffees and process', I think I almost prefer the french press still, makes a great cup of coffee...*



Depending on the size of cup you are using you are effectively only putting one shot in and that could be the reason for watered down taste.

----------


## aaronck

> _Originally posted by USED1_ 
> * 
> 
> Depending on the size of cup you are using you are effectively only putting one shot in and that could be the reason for watered down taste.*



Thanks, the Brevelle came with 3 inserts for gounds, single cup, 2 cup and one for expresso pods. I use the 2 cup. I let it run a little longer this morning, and it seems to be better. I think I will try changing beans next...Are the Italian beans good?

----------


## yellowsnow

Beans are such a personal preference... but everyone seems to like Phil and Sebastiens. I drinking the kicking horse espresso blend right now, and I like it. Not as good as P&S, or other local roasters I'm sure.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by aaronck_ 
> *Thanks, the Brevelle came with 3 inserts for gounds, single cup, 2 cup and one for expresso pods. I use the 2 cup. I let it run a little longer this morning, and it seems to be better. I think I will try changing beans next...Are the Italian beans good?*



Definitely keep playing around with grind fineness, dose, and shot timing.

The problem with Italian beans is that anything you buy off of a store shelf is already stale. Try out some beans from local roasters that mark their beans with a roast date (and not a best before date). Buy beans that have been roasted within the last 2 weeks (~4 weeks max).

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by yellowsnow_ 
> *Beans are such a personal preference...*







> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *The problem with Italian beans is that anything you buy off of a store shelf is already stale.....Buy beans that have been roasted within the last 2 weeks (~4 weeks max).*




 :thumbs up:   :thumbs up: 

Monogram Coffee I've heard has nice beans too. Their website is a total piece of useless garbage though  :Whipped:

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *This thread makes me glad I'm not a huge fan of espresso  I can appreciate the work that goes into making a perfect shot though.*



I thought the geekiness & level of OCD would be right up your alley  :crazy nut:  




> _Originally posted by yellowsnow_ 
> *Beans are such a personal preference... but everyone seems to like Phil and Sebastiens. I drinking the kicking horse espresso blend right now, and I like it. Not as good as P&amp;S, or other local roasters I'm sure.*



This.

I love my P&S beans, but my sister finds the espresso too bright. She prefers a more traditional (dark roasted) espresso and buys hers from Cappuccino King. Intelligentsia Black Cat is a great benchmark / middle ground.

Like all other off the shelf bags, I've never found a bag of Kicking Horse that was fresh.

----------


## yellowsnow

Just noticed the Airscape is selling for $30 at espressoplanet if anyone is looking still. Free shipping too!

http://www.espressoplanet.com/coffee...Container.html

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *
> I thought the geekiness &amp; level of OCD would be right up your alley  
> 
> .*



I tried to go the french press route, got a decent grinder, special kettle, etc. and for how often I make coffee at home it was just a pain. My Breville YouBrew makes a better cup than I ever made with my press and all I have to do is push one button. You're right though, usually I'm into this sort of thing haha. Never been a fan of espresso though, so I have never gone down that road.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> * Monogram Coffee I've heard has nice beans too.*



Transcend in Edmonton roasts Monogram's beans (don't know if they source them too). Their espresso is too acidic for my liking - sipping an americano from the FAP location right now and there's a dominant citrusy lemon peel note.

One of the co-founders is currently #1 at the World Barista Championships though, so they're definitely onto something.

And $20 for a 3/4lb bag of beans is getting a bit outrageous.

----------


## msommers

Yeah it's completely ridiculous. The wholesale price is about $20/2lb bag lol. I really like Transcend espressos but that's just the beans.

Bows & Arrows is another I've seen around, I think they're out of Vancouver.

Analog/Fratello had a bag of dark cherry I used for french press. So. Damn. Good. But after a bag I was ready for something else since it's so dominant. Worth a try though!

----------


## sl888

You guys should try the Carlin's Geisha at P&S. Very unique taste. It's $10 a cup or $48 for a 1/2lb bag. The beans are preorder only.
Matchstick is a good option for beans. They're out of Vancouver. Shipping is only $5.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by sl888_ 
> *It's $10 a cup or $48 for a 1/2lb bag.*



What in the hell?!  :ROFL!:

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by sl888_ 
> * It's $10 a cup or $48 for a 1/2lb bag. Th*



This thread got all twist turned upside-down.

----------


## megavolt

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> Transcend in Edmonton roasts Monogram's beans (don't know if they source them too). Their espresso is too acidic for my liking - sipping an americano from the FAP location right now and there's a dominant citrusy lemon peel note.
> 
> One of the co-founders is currently #1 at the World Barista Championships though, so they're definitely onto something.
> *



You can't generalize Transcend/Monogram's espresso as too acidic, it all depends on the beans.

You probably had the Gathaithi AA Kenyan if it was within the past couple of days (think I saw them selling bags of it at their downtown location). 

My wife also doesn't like African beans as they tend to be on the juicy/citrisy end of the spectrum. I usually buy the central/south american green beans from Transcend and roast them weekly (got a few friends at work that I supply as well).

And Ben ended up coming in 3rd at the World Barista Championship again (he placed 3rd last year as well).

----------


## megavolt

> _Originally posted by megavolt_ 
> * You can't generalize Transcend/Monogram's espresso as too acidic, it all depends on the beans.*



That being said, I believe the target market of Monogram/P&S (read hipster) for their in-store espresso shots prefer this type of profile (or at least they think they do). :P

Don't know if Monogram uses different beans for lattes but they might be more on the smooth/chocolate side of the tasting spectrum.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by megavolt_ 
> * 
> 
> You can't generalize Transcend/Monogram's espresso as too acidic, it all depends on the beans.
> 
> You probably had the Gathaithi AA Kenyan if it was within the past couple of days (think I saw them selling bags of it at their downtown location). 
> 
> My wife also doesn't like African beans as they tend to be on the juicy/citrisy end of the spectrum. I usually buy the central/south american green beans from Transcend and roast them weekly (got a few friends at work that I supply as well).
> 
> And Ben ended up coming in 3rd at the World Barista Championship again (he placed 3rd last year as well).*



Interesting, I didn't know they rotated the espresso beans at the bar. I've had a few americanos there though, spread out from when they first opened downtown all the way up until last week, and found it rather acidic each time. Will have to ask them about the beans next time (I do enjoy the cappuccinos and lattes there).

----------


## megavolt

Well... like I said I don't know if they do. Some shops have separate beans/grinders for espressos/lattes.

----------


## JPB

At P&S, they will profile each single origin espresso for shots or milk drinks. The direction I was given was shorter shots for milk drinks, a starting point being 19 g dose, 25 second pull, ending with a 25 g shot to build a milk drink with. For a straight shot, 19 g dose, 35 second pull, 40 g shot. Each coffee varies from there, and the baristas in the cafes are trained on each coffee what times and weights they are targeting. I'm pretty sure the system they have at the Simmons cafe automates a lot of the profiles. 

Being an engineer, Phil is a bit of a fanatic about data and reproducibility. He really wants each roast and each drink to have a consistent flavor and they try to control all the variables. Fun to learn about. 

Source: I'm just finishing up a few months of working on a project with P&S. I've learned tons about coffee in the process. Like everyone I have ever met in the coffee world, they are great people who are very eager to share knowledge.

----------


## Brent.ff

Been drinking the Ethiopian from Devils Head (http://devilsheadcoffee.ca) this last week and it's pretty awesome.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not really fitting for the baller coffee thread, but I don't care. 

Have upraded my cheapo-single cup setup at home. Previoulsy using the MSR Mug Mate, which is actually intended for backpacking. Pics, with new one beside old one, because I know you folks are visual learners. 

Now using a paperless metal filter from Bartelli. 
» Click image for larger version

» Click image for larger version

So far I'm quite happy with the bartelli. It sits up on top of the mug, so it's making true "drip" coffee, and it appears well made. Also lets through fewer fine particles, which is that "dirt" I was complaining about in previous posts. water filters through it noticeably slower too. Only downside is that unless you use a glass mug, you can't see when the mug gets full! Haven't overflowed it yet, but it's just a matter of time.

Amazon link for the Bartelli: http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01AHFLHKE

Still using shitty grocery store pre-ground beans, in case you were wondering. But also picked up a hand grinder, so will report on that once I start using it.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Only downside is that unless you use a glass mug, you can't see when the mug gets full! Haven't overflowed it yet, but it's just a matter of time.*



You mean you don't weigh your grinds and water before pouring from a gooseneck kettle? Savage.

Could always get (or make) a hipster pourover stand like either of the below
» Click image for larger version
» Click image for larger version

----------


## ExtraSlow

I am a savage, some days I don't even use a teaspoon too measure the ground, just tap the side of the bag or tin!  :Shock:  

Actual Photo: 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## suntan

Psst... When the dripper has no water in it, the mug's full.

----------


## yellowsnow

I bought a bag of the Italian roast from Lina's a few days ago. Very good  :thumbs up:  very low acidity, bolder, and makes excellent crema for espresso. Only $13 for 1lb too  :Smilie: 

I tried the coffee at the Baya Rica... found it too sour/citric for my taste.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by suntan_ 
> *Psst... When the dripper has no water in it, the mug's full.*



 Serious question, what happens when you use a smaller mug, or a larger one?

----------


## TYMSMNY

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> * Serious question, what happens when you use a smaller mug, or a larger one?*



measure the water in the mug you're going to use first. Pour it in and then bam, slam the dripper on top and you're good. The dripper is only so big anyways.

----------


## suntan

I can't believe that had to be explained to him.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Just trying to live up to my new signature quote.  :Love:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Not really fitting for the baller coffee thread, but I don't care. ...
> Still using shitty grocery store pre-ground beans, in case you were wondering. But also picked up a hand grinder, so will report on that once I start using it.*



Well, after several of you told me this was important, I have to agree. Freshly ground beans are making a noticeable difference to the flavour. Haven't gone to fancier beans, but even with the kicking horse beans, grinding then right before brewing is worth the minimal effort. Takes me less than thirty seconds with my hand grinder. Hate the sound of electric grinders, so don't think I'll be getting one of those. 

Anyway, been mostly drinking it black recently, which obviously gives a better idea of the flavour of the coffee, unmasked by sugar or cream. Have tested out Mcd's and Tims black too, which I never used to do. Yep, what I'm making at home is much better.  :Barf:  

Hey, here's a question, I know temperature of water changes the flavour, and many folks reccomend you are below boiling when you pour over. Has anyone tested out various temps? 

I actually like to drink my coffee much cooler than most, so if I was pouring cooler water, it would be ready to drink sooner. Thoughts?  :dunno:

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## Matty_10

Been really enjoying making a cold brew with some beans I brought back from Cafe Oro Verda in Puerrto Vallarata. Really smooth and a lot less acidic tasting. Either black or with vanilla from mexico with some cream.

----------


## msommers

I thought 91C was good but Phil/Sebs teaches coffee shops who use their beans to be 96-98. 

Monogram was selling some competition shot for a couple days and happened to be in Calgary. Two shots of espresso, one black, the other which milk that tasted like banana bread, the black shot was like a fucking fruit cup. Apparently he used some special beans that were delivered in a suitcase at an airport like a drug deal haha. Either way best espressos I've ever had and probably will.

----------


## ExtraSlow

What's your cold brew procedure? I should try this. Had cold brew at good earth, and it was pretty good, although frankly I would have preferred it not poured over ice.

----------


## msommers

Regular brew method but poured over ice haha. Basically could put it in ice and pour out quickly or put in fridge.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## msommers

Very interesting. Definitely will check that out!

----------


## bh87

For cold brew I use this one:
Hario Water Dripper Clear takes about 8 hours for a pot, grind should be medium to course (similar to drip or pour over grind). I've found best use is a medium roast, 1 drip/second and a little more coarse than medium grind. The coffee ends up low acidity, high caffeine and heightens the characteristics of the bean (I like high altitude grown Panama or Costa Rica).

----------


## yellowsnow

I have a Toddy cold brew system. Basically a big plastic jug with a filter and plug on the bottom.

Just pour your grinds in the jug, and pour cold water on top. Some people suggest alternative the grinds and water.

Result is a very clean and smooth cup of concentrated coffee. You do use a lot more grinds doing it this method, but it's so convenient being able to just pour some concentrate into a cup and add hot water to your taste.

----------


## Matty_10

Are you guys cold brewing to concentrate levels or to drinkable levels. I've only ever done it to drinkable levels using a 4 to 1 ratio. Usually coarse grind the beans, put it in a mason jar, put the water in, screw on the lid and throw it in the fridge for 24 hours.

----------


## bh87

I brew to drinkable levels, never really occurred to me that I could brew a concentrate. Might be worth trying, but I like that my wife and I finish the cold brew in 2-3 days max and it hasn't oxidized much yet on day 3. I imagine the concentrate could take a fair bit longer to finish and might not stay as fresh? I'll have to try to know for sure.

My brother in law bought a Toddy after he broke his Hario in the dishwasher. Says its a lot more convenient, but it lacks control of the drip speed which can have a significant affect on flavor and strength. The finished product is still excellent and he wouldn't have known any better if he never had the Hario first.

If I were a first timer, I would buy the Toddy to see if I even like making/drinking cold brew more frequently before buying the more expensive Hario. The jar of ground beans and water in the fridge is an interesting idea, seems more like a cold french press since the water doesn't pass through the grounds though.

----------


## suntan

ExtraSlow made me buy a pour over. I like it. It has a spot in the camper.

----------


## sl888

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *
> Monogram was selling some competition shot for a couple days and happened to be in Calgary. Two shots of espresso, one black, the other which milk that tasted like banana bread, the black shot was like a fucking fruit cup. Apparently he used some special beans that were delivered in a suitcase at an airport like a drug deal haha. Either way best espressos I've ever had and probably will.*



Damn I missed out on Ben's competition drinks again! 




> _Originally posted by bh87_ 
> *For cold brew I use this one:
> Hario Water Dripper Clear takes about 8 hours for a pot, grind should be medium to course (similar to drip or pour over grind). I've found best use is a medium roast, 1 drip/second and a little more coarse than medium grind. The coffee ends up low acidity, high caffeine and heightens the characteristics of the bean (I like high altitude grown Panama or Costa Rica).*



I use the same dripper. Cold drip > cold brew. I make mine very concentrated. I use 40 grams of medium to fine grind for 300mL output. The drink is either 100mL or 150mL over an ice cube or two.
Hey bh87, what's your I/O?

----------


## bh87

> _Originally posted by sl888_ 
> * 
> I use the same dripper. Cold drip &gt; cold brew. I make mine very concentrated. I use 40 grams of medium to fine grind for 300mL output. The drink is either 100mL or 150mL over an ice cube or two.
> Hey bh87, what's your I/O?*




I haven't measured it by weight (although I should, this would be way more accurate) but I use 5 level scoops of ground beans for 6 cups of water. For the drink, (after chilling in the fridge) I pour about 1 cup over 2 ice cubes.

----------


## birdman86

Normally I use a chemex or aeropress but the volume to effort just isn't there for weekends. Can anyone recommend a <$300 drip brewer? Must have timer function and burr grind it's own whole beans, and make a pot (no single serves). The Bay has a Cuisinart but it's got mixed reviews so open to other ideas

----------


## Minimalist

> _Originally posted by birdman86_ 
> *Normally I use a chemex or aeropress but the volume to effort just isn't there for weekends. Can anyone recommend a &lt;$300 drip brewer? Must have timer function and burr grind it's own whole beans, and make a pot (no single serves). The Bay has a Cuisinart but it's got mixed reviews so open to other ideas*



I hear you, my AeroPress sometimes feels like all I want is a cup now. You'll not find an all-in-one worth buying as the steam creates a mess for the grinder.

I want to try this OXO unit: http://thesweethome.com/reviews/best-coffee-maker/

Had this ad in the sidebar, pretty cool if it works: http://www.auromabrewing.com/?gclid=...FQ-EaQodaAwNBQ

----------


## yellowsnow

Anyone here roast their own coffee from raw beans? Where do you buy your raw beans from? 

Just bought an old popcorn popper for $5 and thought I'd give it a try

----------


## Neil4Speed

I have recently got into brewing my own coffee at home have been experimenting. 

Tried out Nabob' Single Origin Costa Rica and really enjoyed it, and Starbucks Breakfast Blend which was, a bit bland. 

Trying to figure out what notes I like in my coffee. I have really enjoyed Cafe Artigiano's Ethiopian and Cafe Blanca Ethiopian as well. Although I like both, they are a bit expensive.

What are you go to "supermarket" brand coffees?

----------


## WhippWhapp

Best, cheapest bean is McDonald's espresso dark.

----------


## msommers

Yeah for grocery store I'd agree. Dark cherry from analog is fucking amazing.

Treat yo self!

Edit: if you and the gf have coffee in the morning and don't have a pretty good grinder, get them to do it. For a week or so that a bag lasts, I think it's still fine.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Do any normal grocery stores sell light roast? I am finding it nearly impossible to get. Even stores with good selection of Kicking Horse beans don't carry the light roast. Everywhere seems to have 10 different types of "dark" or "bold" roast, and a few mediums haha. I know I can get it at specialty places but it would be nice to pick up with my groceries.

----------


## Brent.ff

I'm onto the Papa New Guinea from Devil's Head. Seriously delicious, worth the extra couple bucks for a small-roast batch in calgary (roasting outa his garage). He's finally selling online and doing delivery. https://devilsheadcoffee.ca/

----------


## ExtraSlow

Now that I'm hand-grinding me beans for each cup, and I'm getting pretty consistent results, decided to try some better beans. Note that I'm still not measuring the water before I pour it in, I just slosh some in from the 1.5L kettle that I have boiling for the kids oatmeal in the morning. Fucking savage. Usually have a slosh in a little more a couple of time to get a full cup.  :crazy nut:  

Anywhoooo. Today is Day 1 on my "better beans" experiment. Picked up these Guatemalan beans from Analog yesterday after a lovely chat with the ladies there. Top tip, the cute baristas are pretty bored later in the afternoon. Either that or I'm putting out the right pheromones this week . . . 



Initial impressions, just a hint of a "darker" note when compared to my previous Kickinghorse "smart-ass" beans. First sip seemed more acidic, but halfway through the cup, I don't even know. 

Anyway, no issues. Will see how I feel when this bag of beans is getting empty, which will take a couple months at my normal pace. 

If anyone wants to drop by and do a tasting of "coffee-a-la-'slow", I'll make you a cup and you can review it. Shit, you can critique my method too.  :Whipped:

----------


## almerick

Been using beans from Rosso lately. I'm asking my buddy to pick up a Kalita Wave dripper for me from Japan since the markup in North America is at least 100%. But you'll pretty much will have a perfect cup every time with it.

Definitely for those who haven't already, pick up a scale with 0.1g, burr grinder, and a gooseneck kettle (variable temp if you're crazy enough to spend $120 on a kettle  :crazy nut:  )

----------


## yellowsnow

I tried roasting my own coffee beans last weekend. 1st batch was a complete failure, beans were way too dark and smelled god awful. 2nd batch was bang on. Even with my shitty roasting skills, the beans were miles ahead of kicking horse, starbucks blend and other store bought brands I tried. The beans produced beautiful crema on my espresso shot, and wow what a difference in taste. 

I picked up some green coffee beans from Italian Supermarket, no idea where these beans come from since there's no info on the label. Picked up an old $5 popcorn maker from kijiji. Dumped the beans in and turned on the popcorn maker, and 5-6 mins later nicely dark roasted coffee. The smoke wasn't as bad as I thought either, and I just roasted under my hood fan. Wife didn't complain at all about the smell or smoke. I can only roast about 1/2 cup at a time, and I think that will last me a week.

Much cheaper to roast your own beans too. 1lb of beans cost me $10 at the Italian Supermarket. I talked to the roaster at Fratello's the other day on blackfoot trail. He gave me a quick tour of the roasting facility, it's quite the operation there. Huge roasting vats, and burlap sacks of green coffee beans everywhere. Ended up buying 2lbs of green beans for $24. Can't wait to try them out!  :thumbs up:

----------


## megavolt

TRANSCENDCOFFEE.ca in Edmonton is another good place to buy green beans from. Free shipping on orders over $50. I've currently got 24lbs of green beans sitting in my pantry and 10lbs more on the way. It's hard not to buy new stuff that sounds good when they get new varieties in. :P

----------


## suntan

> _Originally posted by yellowsnow_ 
> *I tried roasting my own coffee beans last weekend. 1st batch was a complete failure, beans were way too dark and smelled god awful. 2nd batch was bang on. Even with my shitty roasting skills, the beans were miles ahead of kicking horse, starbucks blend and other store bought brands I tried. The beans produced beautiful crema on my espresso shot, and wow what a difference in taste. 
> 
> I picked up some green coffee beans from Italian Supermarket, no idea where these beans come from since there's no info on the label. Picked up an old $5 popcorn maker from kijiji. Dumped the beans in and turned on the popcorn maker, and 5-6 mins later nicely dark roasted coffee. The smoke wasn't as bad as I thought either, and I just roasted under my hood fan. Wife didn't complain at all about the smell or smoke. I can only roast about 1/2 cup at a time, and I think that will last me a week.
> 
> Much cheaper to roast your own beans too. 1lb of beans cost me $10 at the Italian Supermarket. I talked to the roaster at Fratello's the other day on blackfoot trail. He gave me a quick tour of the roasting facility, it's quite the operation there. Huge roasting vats, and burlap sacks of green coffee beans everywhere. Ended up buying 2lbs of green beans for $24. Can't wait to try them out! *



 Yup. It goes to show just how volatile the volatile compounds really are  :Smilie:

----------


## sl888

Just a heads up....Eight Ounce is having their garage sale on Saturday, November 19 from 10:30am till 4pm. Not sure if they'll have anything good but I'll probably drop by. Hopefully leave with a grinder. 

Monogram/Transcend currently has El Pilon in stock. P&S has some Roger's Geisha left. It's a blend though with SL-28. It's still a good cup but nothing like Carlin's Geisha.

----------


## nagooro

What are you guys using for brewing and grinding? I just recently bought an aeropress, looking for a grinder now, possibly a baratza encore...?

----------


## Brent.ff

> _Originally posted by nagooro_ 
> *What are you guys using for brewing and grinding? I just recently bought an aeropress, looking for a grinder now, possibly a baratza encore...?*



I have a hario skerton...good match for the aeropress (if you dont mind a bit of physical activity)

----------


## Minimalist

My secret shame is in buying an Aeropress app last year, this madness has to stop. Calgary needs a coffee festival.

----------


## nagooro

> _Originally posted by Brent.ff_ 
> * 
> 
> I have a hario skerton...good match for the aeropress (if you dont mind a bit of physical activity)*



Was initially going to get the hario as well, but thinking long term, if I had to make multiple cups of coffee I'd prob wish I had something electric. 

How long does it take you to grind enough for a cup of coffee?

----------


## RealJimmyJames

Hand grinding isn't some huge exertion. Takes like fifteen seconds to grind one cup worth of beans. And without the super annoying sound that many electric grinders have.

----------


## silvia_s13

I use the Hario ceramic acrylic box hand grinder and a Bonavita porcelain dripper.

----------


## msommers

Gaboo just get an automatic burr grinder lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

Opened this today. Smells good, but I have a hard time explaining "how" it tastes.

----------


## sl888

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Opened this today. Smells good, but I have a hard time explaining &quot;how&quot; it tastes.*



Soooo good! I definitely prefer it as an espresso rather than with milk. I find it's too sweet with the latter.

Transcend has geisha beans! Dona Daisy Geisha from Costa Rica. It's selling for $40 for 8oz. Monogram said they'll have it within the next few weeks. I just ordered mine online from Transcend because I just can't wait that long.  :Big Grin:

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Anyone know of any places in town that sell mamalahoa estate beans?

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *
> Top tip, the cute baristas are pretty bored later in the afternoon. Either that or I'm putting out the right pheromones this week . . .*



If you're talkin' the one in BVS, those hoes will talk best friends with anyone, man. One gave me the finger guns when I made an order...

...not that I mind.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't bring me down.

----------


## Strider

Picked up an Aeropress this weekend, first thing I tried was some JJ Bean Eastside espresso beans that I had at home at a 1:16 ratio - inverted method. Found the result was rather weak.

I need a recommendation for a tried and true combo of local beans and brew method/ratio that I can use to calibrate or decide that the Aeropress isn't right for me.

----------


## sneek

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *Picked up an Aeropress this weekend, first thing I tried was some JJ Bean Eastside espresso beans that I had at home at a 1:16 ratio - inverted method. Found the result was rather weak.
> 
> I need a recommendation for a tried and true combo of local beans and brew method/ratio that I can use to calibrate or decide that the Aeropress isn't right for me.*



I never had much luck doing espresso with an AeroPress. The best I found was making a bit of a puck with a metal porto style filter on one end and a paper filter on the other end. It still wasn't quite as good as a proper espresso machine though.

----------


## Thaco

i am not a coffee person, but i bought this for my wife for xmas (she was killin me with the starbucks bill, this thing will pay for its self in a couple months) she's really enjoying it, it works quite well, reusable filter so no pods and crap, has a power frother, and we dont drink a lot of coffee so a single serve is perfect.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by sneek_ 
> * I never had much luck doing espresso with an AeroPress. The best I found was making a bit of a puck with a metal porto style filter on one end and a paper filter on the other end. It still wasn't quite as good as a proper espresso machine though.*



I'm not trying to replicate an espresso, that just happened to be the beans I had on hand for my espresso machine at home.

I'm up to 20g of beans to 250ml of water to get to a strength I like with espresso beans, have to play around more with the grind... but I don't want to waste a lot of single origin beans experimenting and deciding it's just not gonna work for me.

----------


## sl888

> _Originally posted by sneek_ 
> * 
> I never had much luck doing espresso with an AeroPress. The best I found was making a bit of a puck with a metal porto style filter on one end and a paper filter on the other end. It still wasn't quite as good as a proper espresso machine though.*



The AP is not an espresso brewer.

Strider - what's still not working for ya? 20g of beans to 250ml of water is fairly strong. How old is the JJ Bean espresso beans? Water temp? Coffee grind size?
Have a look at the bottom of this page:
https://aerobie.com/aeropress/world-...-championship/
It lists the top 3 recipes from every World AeroPress Championship.

 :Bang Head:  I broke my Hario water dripper, V60 and Chemex within the last 2 weeks.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by sl888_ 
> * Strider - what's still not working for ya? 20g of beans to 250ml of water is fairly strong. How old is the JJ Bean espresso beans? Water temp? Coffee grind size?
> Have a look at the bottom of this page:
> https://aerobie.com/aeropress/world-...-championship/
> It lists the top 3 recipes from every World AeroPress Championship.
> 
>  I broke my Hario water dripper, V60 and Chemex within the last 2 weeks.*



I'm still finding it tasting a bit diluted... I need to pin down a couple variables (beans and dose) so I can mess around with grind size and time.

My JJ Beans were roasted in early-Dec, but now I'm onto a bag of Rosso two wheel espresso beans roasted in mid-Dec. Water I'm using just off the boil. Grind size I'm using a Hario mini and trying to work off of descriptions like "size of sea salt" that I see in some Aeropress guides. Not sure if I'm getting a lot of fines, but I get quite a bit of resistance plunging already - so hesitating to go finer (but I probably will).

Thanks for the link - I was looking at the WAC website and they only listed one recipe. First thing I noticed from that site:


```
Filips recipe: 
Inverted method
Dry coffee: 35 grams
```


 :Shock:  

If I'm using that much beans for a cup, I may as well give up and go to Analog for my afternoon coffee.


Kalita Wave next? would take some talent to break one of those

----------


## sneek

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm not trying to replicate an espresso, that just happened to be the beans I had on hand for my espresso machine at home.
> *



Ahh my bad, I have seen and tried replicating espresso with my AP. I thought that was why you were using espresso beans. 

https://www.homegrounds.co/how-to-ma...ress-espresso/

----------


## spikerS

Discovered this a little more than a year ago, and it got my attention. Wanted to get it, but was pretty much impossible to get in Canada. 

Found them this morning, and I jumped all over it. OXX BOXX rugged coffee maker.




Perfect for me to bring to jobsites, and uses standard K-cups!

They even blew the damn thing up, and it still worked LOL

Only thing that could make this better for me, is if it had the option to have an on board rechargeable battery, or the ability to use different batteries from tool manufacturers.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

What would be the advantage of that compared to brewing some fresh ground coffee in the morning and keeping it in a good thermos? Looks neat though.

----------


## spikerS

> _Originally posted by Mitsu3000gt_ 
> *What would be the advantage of that compared to brewing some fresh ground coffee in the morning and keeping it in a good thermos? Looks neat though.*



Mostly because I don't have to grow a beard and wear tight jeans... :ROFL!: 

In all seriousness though, I like that it can do hot water too. So if I take it camping, I can make myself some ramen, or the kids some hot chocolate.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by spikerS_ 
> * 
> 
> Mostly because I don't have to grow a beard and wear tight jeans...
> 
> In all seriousness though, I like that it can do hot water too. So if I take it camping, I can make myself some ramen, or the kids some hot chocolate.*



Haha fair enough - good point about the instant hot water.

----------


## sl888

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm still finding it tasting a bit diluted... I need to pin down a couple variables (beans and dose) so I can mess around with grind size and time.
> 
> My JJ Beans were roasted in early-Dec, but now I'm onto a bag of Rosso two wheel espresso beans roasted in mid-Dec. Water I'm using just off the boil. Grind size I'm using a Hario mini and trying to work off of descriptions like &quot;size of sea salt&quot; that I see in some Aeropress guides. Not sure if I'm getting a lot of fines, but I get quite a bit of resistance plunging already - so hesitating to go finer (but I probably will).
> 
> Thanks for the link - I was looking at the WAC website and they only listed one recipe. First thing I noticed from that site:
> 
> ...



The AP brews a clean cup. When you say diluted, are you referring to mouthfeel? If so, try the Disk filter by Able brewing. I'm thinking you want a richer cup. 

You're fine at 20 grams. I would not increase it as it will likely lead to under-extraction. Sea salt sized particles is too course. Definitely go finer. It is important to have consistent particle sizes for full immersion brewing. I quickly ditched my Hario for a Porlex. I should've went with a Lido but I put the funds towards an electric grinder.

The next time you buy beans, ask the shop for their AP brewing parameters. I'm sure most shops will be more than helpful. I would avoid espresso beans, especially blends, with the AP. You'll get a more flavourful cup with a lighter roast.

The stainless steel Kalita Wave is really nice! It's more forgiving than the V60 but just too expensive. I'll give it a try the next time I break my new V60 haha.

----------


## Brent.ff

tried the blond espresso today from starbucks. not bad, definitely a lot more similar to the a cup you'd get from Analog or similar

----------


## johnlennon

Quit coffee, its worth it. No more waiting in line like a zombie, cranky in the morning, mid afternoon coffee craving, school bus yellow teeth. 6 months in and never gong back . :Pooosie:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, it's official, I can't really tell the difference between the different beans. I have been happy with whatever catches my eye at co-op, including the house brand "cooperative coffee". 

Fresh grind does make a big difference to me though. Still grinding away one cup at a time.  :thumbs up:

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by johnlennon_ 
> *Quit coffee, its worth it. No more waiting in line like a zombie, cranky in the morning, mid afternoon coffee craving, school bus yellow teeth. 6 months in and never gong back .*



So you're taking caffeine pills eh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by sl888_ 
> *The AP brews a clean cup. When you say diluted, are you referring to mouthfeel? If so, try the Disk filter by Able brewing. I'm thinking you want a richer cup. 
> 
> You're fine at 20 grams. I would not increase it as it will likely lead to under-extraction. Sea salt sized particles is too course. Definitely go finer. It is important to have consistent particle sizes for full immersion brewing. I quickly ditched my Hario for a Porlex. I should've went with a Lido but I put the funds towards an electric grinder.
> 
> The next time you buy beans, ask the shop for their AP brewing parameters. I'm sure most shops will be more than helpful. I would avoid espresso beans, especially blends, with the AP. You'll get a more flavourful cup with a lighter roast.*



Finally got to a point where I'm reasonably happy with the AP, but after a week of drinking hipster coffee in Vancouver (mostly Chemex), I'll definitely start playing around with some lighter roasted single origin beans. Another realization was that I do prefer more body... the Chemex delivers what I guess people refer to as a more "tea-like" cup, which I found lacking. Will look into a metal disk for my AP.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Busted out the scale, and I'm using around 10 grams for my pour-over. I should try doubling that and see how I like the flavour.

----------


## msommers

Able Brewing, my God that is a dangerous place for my wallet!

Group buys anyone?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Busted out the scale, and I'm using around 10 grams for my pour-over. I should try doubling that and see how I like the flavour.*



Ran a double-dose for my pour-over cup this morning. Pretty small difference in flavour, but found it dried my mouth out while drinking it. I'm no chemist, but that probably means there's more of something in there.  :dunno:  Would be fascinating to know what the caffeine was for each. 

Didn't think anything good happened, so I'll go back to my "regular" amount of grinding.

----------


## TYMSMNY

I stopped drinking as much "coffee" as possible and went to double espressos only. Bought a Breville 870XL machine and use the Kicking Horse Espresso beans. So easy and inexpensive to make.

anyone have some good recommendations on espresso only beans?

----------


## Strider

Anyone ever order beans from Rave Coffee in Canmore?
I came across them on social media, prices are better than local (~$20/lb for single origin beans, vs $20/340g here) and I'm very intrigued by their Ethiopia Yirgacheffe (had one in Vancouver with intense blueberry notes).

$75 for free shipping though - any takers for a group buy?

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *Anyone ever order beans from Rave Coffee in Canmore?
> I came across them on social media, prices are better than local (~$20/lb for single origin beans, vs $20/340g here) and I'm very intrigued by their Ethiopia Yirgacheffe (had one in Vancouver with intense blueberry notes).
> 
> $75 for free shipping though - any takers for a group buy?*



Ended up putting in an order from here anyways. Got 5 (small) bags of single origin beans and a large bag of Espresso blend. They're all great coffees, but the Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Natural has so much character it's simply amazing... blueberry and dark chocolate all the way through  :Drool:

----------


## msommers

Damn that sounds good! Report back!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> Ended up putting in an order from here anyways. Got 5 (small) bags of single origin beans and a large bag of Espresso blend. They're all great coffees, but the Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Natural has so much character it's simply amazing... blueberry and dark chocolate all the way through *



These kinds of things are why I'll never understand people putting cream/sugar in their coffee, or wanting the darkest/boldest burnt roast possible. That sounds awesome.

----------


## msommers

Frettelo's dark cherry has a very bold cherry flavour and it's awesome to shake up the flavour routine. It's pretty overwhelming, so while I enjoy it, I don't think I would want to drink it all the time.

----------


## bh87

Lately I have been buying Lina's Medium Roast Colombian Supremo and also tried their medium roast Espresso Blend (From Lina's Italian Market on Center Street North). Both are low acid, smooth and rich with an above average Crema (thick, full and doesnt dissolve quickly) on espresso's.

They are both at least as high quality as Phil and Sebastian (and cost less), just wish they would add the roast date to their packaging.

If I had to guess, I would say they likely source from Fratello but it doesn't say anywhere on the packaging and the staff was unsure when I asked. If anyone on here knows where they source from I would be interested to know! 

My favorite beans are still High altitude grown Panamanian Caturra variety, but they are pricey beans and aren't available to purchase for all that long.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Testing this out next week.

----------


## trevh

I roast my own beans at home, I need some people to sample some ? For Free

----------


## ExtraSlow

I"ll try your beans bro. Although I'm terrible at describing flavours. 

That Ethiopia stuff I posted above is good. Quite a different taste than the Kicking Horse I was on prior.

----------


## aaronck

I'm located in the SW- I can try some beans as well

----------


## macman64

I would try beans for sure. My breville awaits. 

Just picked up some stump town beans in Portland. The locals claim it is the best beans in Portland!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Haven't been sleeping much because of a sick kid, and picked up some Starbucks Sumatra beans from the grocery store without really reading the package. I don't prefer a dark roast, and I shouldn't have bought these. 
» Click image for larger version 

Makes me miss those Co-op Ethiopia beans. Will be going back for more of those.

----------


## Brent.ff

Brought back a bag of 'nickybeans 100% kona..' Pretty damn delicious

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

^ 100% Kona beans are the best, I'm hooked.

Bought some while in Hawaii in January, then bought a few more lbs from a roaster who sells on ebay.

----------


## Brent.ff

I'm attempting to not run through them too fast, so drinking kicking horse during the week and kona on weekends

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hario mini mill slim. Accidentally left the other grinder in my trailer and its parked two hours drive away for a few weeks. 

Should arrive tomorrow.

----------


## TYMSMNY

> Hario mini mill slim. Accidentally left the other grinder in my trailer and its parked two hours drive away for a few weeks. 
> 
> Should arrive tomorrow.



I just got the regular Hario. So good. Been making a lot of iced coffee with it lately.

Been wanting to try the Rosso espresso beans... anyone gave them a shot lately?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hario Slim mini has been good. For a guy that brews one cup at a time, this is about as large as I want to go. Not as slender as the cheapo mill I was using before, so it takes up more room in the fridge door. Was set much finer than I am used to, so I left it there and am experimenting with the finer side of life. 

On the cheap coffee front, now that I'm working evenings, I'm drinking bulk mother Parker's drip. Can really tell the difference in quality between that and the fresh ground I drink in the morning.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The shitty mother Parker's crap at work was only palatable if I put loads of cream in it. And the shitty machine occasionally seems to brew cold coffee. I was over that scene. 
Brewing at home and just taking a good quality vacuum go-mug of coffee to work nowadays and it's still plenty hot four hours into my shift. Back to drinking it black.

Still running those co-op Ethiopia beans and grinding for each cup. They go on sale once and a while for six bucks a bag, which is right up my alley.

----------


## TYMSMNY

any new recommendations on some espresso beans? been running Kicking Horse for the last bit, on my last bag.

----------


## ExtraSlow

May as well expose my ignorance. What's the difference between espresso beans and other coffee beans?

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> May as well expose my ignorance. What's the difference between espresso beans and other coffee beans?



Nothing really. Both are coffee beans. Espresso beans are typically just roasted differently (darker usually) and designed to be ground really finely.

----------


## Brent.ff

These guys opened their shop finally, and have a 'bulk' deal where you save a few bucks if you bring a container. Ive been drinking their ethiopia with my new blender and temp controlled kettle.. definitely making better coffee http://devilsheadcoffee.com/

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

My go-to daily coffee these days is the big blue bags of Kauai Coffee from Costco. It's so much better than Starbucks/Tims, etc. and a nice change from most of the off-the-shelf coffee everyone sells that is almost always "dark roast" or "extra bold" or some other way to spin the fact that they just roast the shit out of it for longer shelf life haha.

----------


## Brent.ff

was desperate for coffee today..tried an 'americano blanco' from starbucks. talk about a giant POS drink.

----------


## msommers

Out of all the major chains, honestly I think Tim's is tied with Starbucks for worst coffee available. It's why most drinkers from these places get crazy amounts of cream and sugar added.

McDicks always surprises me what you can get for $1 lol

A cafe across the street uses Cherry Hill beans from Kelowna (?). Really great flavour and for people who like a nutty taste you'll love it.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Out of all the major chains, honestly I think Tim's is tied with Starbucks for worst coffee available. It's why most drinkers from these places get crazy amounts of cream and sugar added.
> 
> McDicks always surprises me what you can get for $1 lol



Tim's and Starbucks are piss. I agree. I was at a coffee roaster in Montana before and they explained why it always tastes so bad, basically just over roasting to mask how stale it is.

Wasn't there something with McDonalds buying Tim's old coffee supplies though? I heard they swooped in the last minute and contracted the Tim's coffee supply because they were lazy with the renewal but I don't remember exactly.

----------


## msommers

Not sure. By no means is their coffee good but for $1 it's not awful!

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Not sure. By no means is their coffee good but for $1 it's not awful!



I agree, McDonalds probably has the best chain coffee. I've never found it offensive.

----------


## ExtraSlow

And Macdonald's has the best cups.  :Love:

----------


## ZenOps

Espresso is most defined by a fine grind, packed tight and then put under higher pressure water (nearly steam) as opposed to coarse ground drip regular coffee.

The beans are sometimes the exact same, with maybe slightly longer roasting on espresso.

----------


## phreezee

> Wasn't there something with McDonalds buying Tim's old coffee supplies though? I heard they swooped in the last minute and contracted the Tim's coffee supply because they were lazy with the renewal but I don't remember exactly.



Probably a dirty rumour Tim's started because McDonalds was stealing their market share.

----------


## vengie

> And Macdonald's has the best cups.



YAAAASSSS!!!! I thought I was the only cup nazi out there. Best insulated cups in the game  :Love:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Been experimenting with other cheap beans. Some Costa Rica big mountain stuff was decent. Tasted slightly burnt, and it wasn't a dark roast. 
Some coop Sumatra too. I like Sumatra because it's where orangutans live and it's next door to the island 9f Java and Java is a nickname for coffee. 

But overall I still like the Ethiopia coop coffee best of all. Drinking a cup right now.

----------


## TYMSMNY

Got some beans delivered from Montreal, Saint Henri. Godshot and Holycow. 

Went through some Godshot and having a hard time dialing in the 30-40 seconds pulls. Still too "sour". Any recommendations.

----------


## davidI

A buddy of mine in San Francisco has the Profitec Pro 800. Obviously he has a pimp grinder and only the finest beans to match. Best coffee I've ever had and 6 weeks later I'm still dreaming about that coffee and trying to justify dropping $3k on a machine for home!

https://clivecoffee.com/product/prof...resso-machine/

----------


## speedog

I am such a monster...

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Just picked up a Kitchen Aid Siphon coffee maker, the only electric Siphon maker out there, and it's making some really really good coffee. Now I'm on the hunt for good coffee beans to perfect the brew. 

Otherwise I'm a huge Nespresso guy. At least 2 pods (vertuoline) and stock almost every single flavor at home.

----------


## Strider

> Got some beans delivered from Montreal, Saint Henri. Godshot and Holycow. 
> 
> Went through some Godshot and having a hard time dialing in the 30-40 seconds pulls. Still too "sour". Any recommendations.



Sourness is usually too low shot temp for the roast, or underextraction.
Try increasing your brew temp, if you don't have a PID controlled machine there's different ways to do this depending on the type of machine you have - search "temperature surf"
Also try adjusting your dose and grind, try reducing your dose and grinding finer to increase extraction. Best if you have a scale to measure out your beans and yield for consistency.

----------


## TYMSMNY

I'm going to try and reduce the dose and grind finer. Yeah, I read up on underextraction. my machine I don't think is PID controlled, might have to go fancier now. I'll try it first thing again in the morning... my puck is getting smaller and smaller haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Rocking doi Chang beans today. Still not measuring the dosage or water or anything.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I see there's a Nespresso thread now. Does that mean this thread can be for less fancy folks? Picked up a big bag if cheap beans.

----------


## Strider

I've been ordering from Rave Coffee for a little while now. Still loving the Ethiopia Adado Natural and a few of the other single origins.
Lately, I've noticed that the roast has been a bit uneven, lots of pale beans in the bag and I'm getting more broken bean fragments.

Thought I'd try someplace new, but I refuse to pay $20+ for a 3/4lb bag which limits my options... so we'll see how this goes:

----------


## adamc

I was (and still am) a single origin, fair trade, hipster coffee snob. Grinding with a conical cone grinder, measuring temp. extraction time, weight, etc. 

HOWEVER, Nespresso systems make a damn tasty espresso shot to dump steamed milk & foam on and run out the door with. I'm definitely partially converted.

----------


## sl888

Anyone here interested in ordering from April Coffee Roasters in Copenhagen? They are releasing some Geisha beans on the 16th that I really wanna try. 
https://www.aprilcoffeeroasters.com
Shipping starts at $20 for anything under 1kg and then jumps to $50. Hoping to find a few people to split on shipping cause I know these Geisha beans will be expensive.

----------


## adamc

I bought this stuff on a whim yesterday, while walking through Chinatown. Anyone have any tips on how to many a good Viet Iced Coffee? My first attempt the coffee came out pretty quickly through the filter. I used 1 tbsp coffee in the filter and 1 tbsp condensed milk. *very* sweet but delicious all the same  :Shock: 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## sl888

> Anyone here interested in ordering from April Coffee Roasters in Copenhagen? They are releasing some Geisha beans on the 16th that I really wanna try. 
> https://www.aprilcoffeeroasters.com
> Shipping starts at $20 for anything under 1kg and then jumps to $50. Hoping to find a few people to split on shipping cause I know these Geisha beans will be expensive.



Price released...fuck these beans are gonna be pricey. No one interested in anything from them?

----------


## adamc

Better come hand delivered by a tall blonde danish girl for $45 bucks + shipping /pound

----------


## npham

More like 55 for the Limited Geisha stuff sl888 wants.

----------


## sl888

> Better come hand delivered by a tall blonde danish girl for $45 bucks + shipping /pound






> More like 55 for the Limited Geisha stuff sl888 wants.



After credit card exchange rate, I'm guessing it'll be around $80 including shipping. They do 250g bags so a little more than 1/2 pound.

I will be ordering coffee from the UK in February. I will update with which roasters after a little research.

----------


## flipstah

> Better come hand delivered by a tall blonde danish girl for $45 bucks + shipping /pound



Sold.

----------


## heavyD

Yeah. No leaks like Tim Hortons. I'm surprised nobody has sued Tim Hortons yet for getting burned by leaky cups. At the very least sued the price of an interior detail as anyone that drinks their coffee on a regular basis would have coffee all over their console. I don't know why they won't change their lids.

----------


## flipstah

> Yeah. No leaks like Tim Hortons. I'm surprised nobody has sued Tim Hortons yet for getting burned by leaky cups. At the very least sued the price of an interior detail as anyone that drinks their coffee on a regular basis would have coffee all over their console. I don't know why they won't change their lids.



I bet someone fucked up in supply chain and signed an agreement that will be costly to terminate. Anything but those awful lids.

----------


## sl888

> I bought this stuff on a whim yesterday, while walking through Chinatown. Anyone have any tips on how to many a good Viet Iced Coffee? My first attempt the coffee came out pretty quickly through the filter. I used 1 tbsp coffee in the filter and 1 tbsp condensed milk. *very* sweet but delicious all the same



Came across this video.



30 grams of condensed milk
25 grams of Trung Nguyen coffee
10 grams of water for blooming
100 grams of water

----------


## ExtraSlow

Doing a little head-to-head comparison between the superstore PC Columbian Supremo (light) and Kicking Horse Pacific Pipeline (medium).
Both made with fresh ground beans, same grind same filter, same kettle. 
I think it's official, I like light roast better. The PP is good, fine, and enjoyable but to go with my peanut butter and jam breakfast I'm 100% happy with the PC stuff. 

That's a win for this coffee cheapskate.  :Clap:

----------


## Brent.ff

Isn't comparing light to medium, apples to oranges? Shouldnt it be compared to the Hola?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Probably true.

----------


## msommers

Tried Cherry Hill Ignition and if you like fruity and acidic, this one is for you. I really like it!

----------


## tirebob

I been drinking quite a bit of the Kauai Medium Roast coffee lately. Good value and really nice breakfast coffee for my morning french press.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I been drinking quite a bit of the Kauai Medium Roast coffee lately. Good value and really nice breakfast coffee for my morning french press.



Costco sells huge bags of those (if that isn't where you got them). I like it a lot too.

Also Safeway has had 1lb bags of Kicking horse on for $9.99-$11.99 lately, so I grabbed a few bags for a change. Not sure when the sale is over.

----------


## tirebob

> Costco sells huge bags of those (if that isn't where you got them). I like it a lot too.
> 
> Also Safeway has had 1lb bags of Kicking horse on for $9.99-$11.99 lately, so I grabbed a few bags for a change. Not sure when the sale is over.



That is where I get it from... I am quite pleased with it!

----------


## KRyn

@msommers




> Tried Cherry Hill Ignition and if you like fruity and acidic, this one is for you. I really like it!



Got any suggestions for an affordable bean with a similar flavour profile that can be bought locally in Calgary? I finally purchased some real coffee making equipment and need to hone my skills, I foresee many failed (but still hopefully delicious) experiments in my future.

----------


## msommers

I guess it depends on your definition of affordable, especially in this nutty niche world of premium coffee  :Smilie: 

Local to Calgary, Phil and Sebs typically seems to sell more acidic beans that I prefer - the staff are knowledgeable and should be able to help you narrow a bag down. Pro tip - squeeze the bag and smell the one-way valve, this should give you a good indication if you'll enjoy it. I find the smell from there is spot-on when making a french press in the blooming stage and carries through in the coffee fairly well.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Brought home 8 bags of Juan Valdez beans from Colombia in November. The smoothest most flavourful drip coffee that I’ve had to date. Drink it black every day. Can’t say I’ll be going back to store brand anytime soon.

----------


## yellowsnow

Have you guys tried roasting your own coffee beans? Seriously the difference is dramatic. Nothing beats freshly roasted beans. 

I just buy green beans online, and use an old popcorn popper.

----------


## trevh

> Have you guys tried roasting your own coffee beans? Seriously the difference is dramatic. Nothing beats freshly roasted beans. 
> 
> I just buy green beans online, and use an old popcorn popper.



I have a roaster in my home and am currently building a "roasterie" in my garage (going through all the licensing and permits as we speak) this is exactly how I got hooked, Started with a whirley pop. I just bought a Professional Roaster 'San Fransican sf-6' I buy my coffee by the bag (130-150 burlap sacks) Such a fun hobby/business.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Isn't comparing light to medium, apples to oranges? Shouldnt it be compared to the Hola?



Okay, did a head to head with Kicking Horse Holla vs PC Columbian Supremo light roast. Had my source import me a bag directly from the roasterie in Invermere. Actually measured the beans today, used 24g to make a single cup of each via pour over. 

Result: I can't tell the difference. If anything the Kicking Horse is a hair more fragrant, but taste is indistinguishable. 

A coffee snob would probably have some more extensive tasting notes, but I'm guessing in a blind test they'd score very close even to experts. 

Since I'm a cheapass I should probably stick to the big cheap magenta bag from superstore.

----------


## ExtraSlow

$1 coffee at McDonald's until March 4
http://www.calgarydealsblog.com/2018...b-5-mar-4.html

----------


## sneek

> Brought home 8 bags of Juan Valdez beans from Colombia in November. The smoothest most flavourful drip coffee that I’ve had to date. Drink it black every day. Can’t say I’ll be going back to store brand anytime soon.



If you went all the way down to Colombia you should get some 1700! I can't find it anywhere online but it was way better than anything else I have ever had. All the Juan Valdez I have had was a less acidic Starbucks. 
I don't think anywhere in the country grows Robusta beans so everything is perfectly grown Arabica.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Been into Kicking Horse Hola lately. Bought 3 bags when all the KH stuff was on for $9.99. It's almost impossible to find light roast in a grocery store (everything is medium, dark, and "extra bold") so this was a pleasant surprise.

----------


## Joholiomon

Hey would I be able to buy some beans roasted or green off ya? 
I have a little roaster at home but I have to roast a bunch of times for the week.

Thanks

----------


## suntan

Here you go ballers, a coffee maker controlled via app. Allows temp control and brewing time.

https://www.amazon.ca/Behmor-Connect...70_&dpSrc=srch

----------


## tonytiger55

Just crawled into Habnoi last night. 
Holy shit the coffee tastes good here...

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Do any of you guys run distilled water in your machines to prevent any kind of build up? I have been experimenting with it in a Keurig, but it's too difficult to do back-to-back testing. I keep reading mixed things about whether or not distilled water is good for coffee brewing or not. I know it's not good to drink only distilled water, but my coffee consumption is only a tiny part of that.

----------


## msommers

Can you run vinegar through it and then a couple cycles of water? I do this with the kettle and after a couple rinses I don't taste or smell the vinegar. Hopefully that can apply to your machine.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Can you run vinegar through it and then a couple cycles of water? I do this with the kettle and after a couple rinses I don't taste or smell the vinegar. Hopefully that can apply to your machine.



You can descale them, yes, but I am wondering if anyone buys a new machine and only makes coffee with distilled water so you never have to clean it or descale it. A lot of the descaling solutions you can buy are citrus based - not sure if that works better than vinegar or not. It's probably not a big deal at the end of the day, if the machine dies in 2-3 years, they are cheap to replace, but if I am curious if there are any downsides to brewing my coffee with distilled water to prolong it's life.

I still have my Breville YouBrew but I just picked up a Keurig Elite for when I just want a super quick cup or if a guest does.

----------


## suntan

I just use soft water. No buildup at all. My K-cup machine is many years old and still going strong.

----------


## sl888

I suggest you experiment with bottled water for your Keurig. 

Do not use distilled water for coffee brewing. It does not contain the dissolved minerals required to extract the full flavours. Mind you, this probably applies more to specialty rather than commercial coffee, although, I'm sure it can still make a difference in the cup.

For a while, I would make my own water to match the city water of the roaster I get my beans from, but this got tiresome. I now use Third Wave Water to keep my water a constant. https://thirdwavewater.com/

If you wanna dive deeper into this subject, there's a great book called Water For Coffee by Maxwell Colonna-Dashwood & Christopher Hendon.
City of Calgary water - http://www.calgary.ca/UEP/Water/Page...-Overview.aspx
Water recipes - https://baristahustle.com/blogs/bari...-water-recipes

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I suggest you experiment with bottled water for your Keurig. 
> 
> Do not use distilled water for coffee brewing. It does not contain the dissolved minerals required to extract the full flavours. Mind you, this probably applies more to specialty rather than commercial coffee, although, I'm sure it can still make a difference in the cup.
> 
> For a while, I would make my own water to match the city water of the roaster I get my beans from, but this got tiresome. I now use Third Wave Water to keep my water a constant. https://thirdwavewater.com/
> 
> If you wanna dive deeper into this subject, there's a great book called Water For Coffee by Maxwell Colonna-Dashwood & Christopher Hendon.
> City of Calgary water - http://www.calgary.ca/UEP/Water/Page...-Overview.aspx
> Water recipes - https://baristahustle.com/blogs/bari...-water-recipes



I actually have the "PUR" water system which is supposed to be one of the best filtration systems, so that is an option for me. Mostly I was just exploring the use of Distilled water to always keep my machine in perfect condition, provided it didn't affect the coffee too much. It's kind of hard to tell with K-Cup coffee, but so far I am not sure I can tell much of a difference between coffee brewed with good filtered water and distilled. I'm trying to do some testing but A/B tests are impossible.

I'll take a look at those links though, thanks.

----------


## sl888

I'm not familiar with PUR. Having a quick look, PUR filters, like most home water filter systems, are good for removing harmful contaminants and other things that make water taste/smell bad. They do not remove minerals like sodium, calcium, and magnesium, so the TDS (total dissolved solids) is still relatively high.

If you can't taste the difference then use distilled water. It'll be best for your machine.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I'm not familiar with PUR. Having a quick look, PUR filters, like most home water filter systems, are good for removing harmful contaminants and other things that make water taste/smell bad. They do not remove minerals like sodium, calcium, and magnesium, so the TDS (total dissolved solids) is still relatively high.
> 
> If you can't taste the difference then use distilled water. It'll be best for your machine.



Yes that is what it does - removes lead, chlorine taste, dissolved pharmaceuticals, etc. BRITA is better now, but when BRITA was a joke, I bought into the PUR system. It just gives me really nice water for coffee or whatever else, but it still has all the dissolved solids that can cause build up in machines. So far I am not minding the distilled water so I'll probably keep using it at least for a while. Or I'll just buy some descaler and use normal filtered water - at the end of the day if my $150 machine dies in a few years who cares.

----------


## ercchry

Can’t complain about free... but not feeling this stuff for the price, think i’ll stick to KH when it’s on sale at Safeway

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tims is finally planning to get decent lids. 
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/tim-...lids-1.4787699

----------


## dirtsniffer

Ive been on a solid hola kick for a while. Picked up that blue Hawaiian coffee from costco today. Sounds like i should try the pc stuff next that es recommended.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm all about the light roast for my daily pour-over.

----------


## JPB

If anyone likes Analog, Calgary Co-op is selling their beans now. They have a sale on, picked up 2 lb bag of Godfather for $5 less than buying it at Analog ($30).

----------


## nismodrifter

So I got a Bialetti Moka pot. Life changing. Damn good espresso every morning. Total time to make is a few mins as Im getting ready.

New to espresso game, any recommendations?

----------


## msommers

Quality grinder, especially for espressos!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Those of you who like kicking horse, it's now on a on prime for $9.99/lb. That's as cheap as I've ever seen it in store.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Those of you who like kicking horse, it's now on a on prime for $9.99/lb. That's as cheap as I've ever seen it in store.



Goes on sale several times a year for that, but it's a good deal. Good time to stock up if you're a fan. I like KH but the grocery stores that sell it almost never carry lighter roasts, always medium, bold, and extra bold.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Light roast is harder to find for sure. I stick with the purple bag at superstore for $12/kg when it goes on sale, or at most $15/kg regular price. I keep wondering if I should try some better beans, but I haven't.

----------


## lilmira

Just ordered the breville dual boiler to replace my 7yr old barista express. It's time to upgrade. The old unit is still working fine. It'll take it to the office.

It's no Italian stallion but it's got all the bells and whistles. Plus Aussies know their coffee.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ran out of beans and wasn't feeling like visiting superstore, so grabbed these at Safeway for $9.99


Don't prefer these over my normal purple bag of light roast. Not detecting any "notes" of anything.

----------


## Brent.ff

Ive been pretty ghetto and doing the 3lb bag of Java Club from costco.. hard to complain at $15 for 3 lbs.... good coffee for weekends

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I've been part of a coffee club from a roaster located in big island Hawaii, been getting a variety of fresh roasted kona, ka'u, maui, etc beans delivered each month. Pricey but it's some of the best coffee I've ever had and fun to try something new and different roasts each month.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I've been part of a coffee club from a roaster located in big island Hawaii, been getting a variety of fresh roasted kona, ka'u, maui, etc beans delivered each month. Pricey but it's some of the best coffee I've ever had and fun to try something new and different roasts each month.



Simply being fresh makes probably half the difference haha. Most coffee you find in the store is super old. Hawaii coffee is the best though - I used to order fresh 100% peberry Kona coffee and that is still the best I've ever had. Too expensive to keep it up with the amount of coffee I like to drink though!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Simply being fresh makes probably half the difference haha. Most coffee you find in the store is super old. Hawaii coffee is the best though - I used to order fresh 100% peberry Kona coffee and that is still the best I've ever had. Too expensive to keep it up with the amount of coffee I like to drink though!



Yeah the Hawaiian beans are weekend coffee for us otherwise it would be gone in a week or so haha. Love me some peaberry, so goooood.

----------


## Strider

Trying out an order from https://northern-coffee.ca/ since prices have been creeping up where I usually order online. Prices seem almost too good to be true.

----------


## msommers

Anyone tried Fratello recently? Got a bag of Flora from Coop labelled as Light Roast but this coffee is pure shit. Everything I have tried to adjust, and still end up with coffee that is on par with the Shell gas station. The crema is noticeably darker than P&S and Monogram. Use a pour over method.

Are Fratello and Analog now two different grades? I thought they were the same company, sort of...Not really sure what separates Analog vs Fratello.

----------


## ExtraSlow

So for ages I've been saying I couldn't detect the difference between the cheap purple bag from superstore and anything else. Well, just finished a bag of kicking horse Hola, and it totally blew me away. I've had that variety many times before but this bag was different. Very noticeable difference in flavour. Not sure if it was fresher or what, but I even alternated with my cheap beans and the difference remained clear for the entire few weeks it too me to finish it. 

Techniques haven't changed. Still grinding each cup fresh and doing a pour-over through my metal filter. 

Now I want to try some other better beans. What do you dudes reccomend for a light roast whole bean?

----------


## Brent.ff

> Anyone tried Fratello recently? Got a bag of Flora from Coop labelled as Light Roast but this coffee is pure shit. Everything I have tried to adjust, and still end up with coffee that is on par with the Shell gas station. The crema is noticeably darker than P&S and Monogram. Use a pour over method.
> 
> Are Fratello and Analog now two different grades? I thought they were the same company, sort of...Not really sure what separates Analog vs Fratello.



Fratello is analog, no? As in Fratello is the roaster and analog is their cafe

----------


## msommers

That's what I thought as well, but I've definitely seen Analog brand coffee bags beside Fratello and the bags themselves are designed significantly different. I should look more closely at the print next time.

----------


## prae

> Now I want to try some other better beans. What do you dudes reccomend for a light roast whole bean?




If light roast is your jam, I'd say splurge on something like https://theroasterspack.com/ It's definitely a lighter-roast, fruity, drink-it-black focused subscription. My sister bought me a subscription and I really enjoyed it.

- - - Updated - - -

@Strider
 what's the verdict on northern coffee? I need to order a few pounds and am curious how your experience was.

----------


## Strider

> @Strider
>  what's the verdict on northern coffee? I need to order a few pounds and am curious how your experience was.



Still working my way through the Discovery bag from Northern Coffee (10 coffees, 150g of each), it's taking longer than usual since my wife is currently drinking decaf only.

There's some hits, some misses - but that could certainly be personal preference (I didn't really care for the dark roast Sumatra).
All the coffee is fresh, uniformly roasted, reasonably sorted whole beans. I haven't opened the light roast Ethiopian Yirgacheffe yet (usually my benchmark) since it's a 2lb bag, but the coffees so far aren't quite as expressive or bright as P&S or Monogram beans... that could be a good or bad thing depending on preference.

I'll probably order from there again when I'm done.

----------


## Brent.ff

> That's what I thought as well, but I've definitely seen Analog brand coffee bags beside Fratello and the bags themselves are designed significantly different. I should look more closely at the print next time.



I think they do Analog branded just for the name recognition from people who see them at the Farmers Market and such. Pretty positive it's all coming from the same place

Im still running Fratellos as when it's on sale from Coop its a decent deal. Devil's Head off of south barlow is also good, but not down there very often anymore

----------


## prae

Thanks!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I tried a few different beans from Fratello, their bullrider is a nice cheaper option for a blend, I enjoyed it with steamed milk.

Also tried their pacas which is good but not for me overall, prefer it via v60/filtered than through my french press. The strawberry flavour comes through too much via press. 

Their Guatemala is pretty solid, enjoyed it black through my press, not knock my socks off good for the price but still enjoyed it.

----------


## sl888

> Now I want to try some other better beans. What do you dudes reccomend for a light roast whole bean?



I recommend going to Lukes Drug Mart in Bridgeland to check out their coffee shelf. They usually carry a European roaster. I was there last week and they had The Barn from Berlin in stock. They are regarded as one of the best roasters in the world.

Monogram in Britannia brings in 2 shipments from a guest roaster each month. They currently have Coffee Supreme from down under. 

Phil & Sebastian in Mission brings in a guest roaster each Saturday. David Kim, Canada's 2019 Brewer's Champ, is in charge of this program. He's there every Saturday to brew and chat.

Eight Ounce Coffee Supply brings in beans once in a while. They currently have April Coffee from Copenhagen.

I'd say this is a good way to check out different roasters, especially if you wanna try something different from the local scene.

I'm currently subscribed to Tim Wendelboe and Sans. Good stuff but $$$. I have a huge list of roasters I'd like to try so each month I'll do an order. For June, I'm gonna order from Colorado. I'd be happy to split on shipping on orders if anyone is interested.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Luke's drug mart sounds just my speed. I'll check em out.

----------


## msommers

> I recommend going to Lukes Drug Mart in Bridgeland to check out their coffee shelf. They usually carry a European roaster. I was there last week and they had The Barn from Berlin in stock. They are regarded as one of the best roasters in the world.
> 
> Monogram in Britannia brings in 2 shipments from a guest roaster each month. They currently have Coffee Supreme from down under. 
> 
> Phil & Sebastian in Mission brings in a guest roaster each Saturday. David Kim, Canada's 2019 Brewer's Champ, is in charge of this program. He's there every Saturday to brew and chat.
> 
> Eight Ounce Coffee Supply brings in beans once in a while. They currently have April Coffee from Copenhagen.
> 
> I'd say this is a good way to check out different roasters, especially if you wanna try something different from the local scene.
> ...



Solid info, thanks due!

----------


## ExtraSlow

So I dropped by Luke's on the weekend and they had a big selection on the coffee shelf. They still have The Barn as well as several others. However, I left empty handed for two reasons. 1) I find the descriptions on the packaging totally confusing. I wanted a light roast, or at least a lighter sounding medium roast. I read most of the packages, and found a lot of adjectives, but none I could even guess at. 2) there weren't prices posted, and I'm no baller. I use price as a key factor in making purchases. Is that odd?

Anyway, guess I'll have to look elsewhere. 

Luke's does carry the full line of Kicking Horse coffees downstairs in the grocery section. I wasn't in the mood by the time I found that.

----------


## nismodrifter

So any recommendations re beans for espresso?

I have been using Lavazza Rossa since I found out I love espresso. Looking for a change. 

Was using a Moka pot initially, but now we have a built in wall unit that does the job for my day to day use. 

Any suggestions appreciated.

----------


## ExtraSlow

So since my personal failure at Luke's, I reverted to Amazon and grabbed both of these:


Happy with taste, but I'm brutal at describing it. Neither is wildly different from the pink superstore bag, but as they are all light roast, that's not surprising. Need a few more cups of each before I pick a favourite.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Analog Coffee on sale at coop.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

This coffee from Tofino (of all places) has been the best I've ever had. Ever.
https://www.tofinocoffeeroasting.com/shop
Old Growth.

----------


## taemo

started using my moka pot again, go to is still Lavazza Rossa but been drinking it americano so that I have more liquid to drink.

----------


## kJUMP

> started using my moka pot again, go to is still Lavazza Rossa but been drinking it americano so that I have more liquid to drink.



love my moka pots, have a smaller bialetti and a larger no name brand, both work very well. the way the coffee is extracted in the pot is so fascinating to me. currently going through a bag of beans roasted in salt spring BC bought at costco, good flavor but not exceptional.

----------


## WhippWhapp

Mcafe espresso beans are my go to, never have to wait for them to go on sale becuase they are cheap as hell already.

On a kind of related note, Tim's espresso is not bold enough when made into an Americano- I was kind of excited when I seen the grinders. To my heathen palate, there's not a lot of difference between McDonald's Americano's and Starbucks.

----------


## ExtraSlow

This Ethiopian bean was on sale, makes a tasty camping cup when I can't find light roast.

----------


## WhippWhapp

For all of you that like McDonald's coffee, when you order with the app you get double credit for free coffees-sticker on the cup and a virtual one in the app.

It's a small bonus, but more free Americano's is never a bad thing in my eyes.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Let's bring the thread title back on course, some of what I've been drinking the past few months

Was a member of big island roasters coffee club for over a year so I tried just about everything they sell and roll through as far as crops over the course of a year, pricey but so good to say the least.

Their Kona was top notch, received it a few times and just an all around balanced and pleasing coffee. Ka'u is rising in popularity and for good reason, great beans coming from this region of the island.


They make espresso bites which are hella tasty, something I'll be buying again. The PK Peaberry was so fucking good, probably top 3 if not top 2 in my books for what I tried over the time, the yellow caturra was pretty good but not up there in my books.



These elephant beans were huge in size, super good, I was surprised by how good the notes tasted, it was very well balanced.



From this batch the harmony was pretty good for a blend, good black or with steamed milk, would buy again but nothing too special. The Maui Mellow was delicious, I was surprised how much I enjoyed these beans, I would probably buy a 2 lb bag and use it for an every day coffee it was so good. The PK beans were crazy floral, literally smelled like flowers and tasted exotic, I liked the beans but not my cup of tea but well worth checking out.



I dropped out of the coffee club for now as I was getting repeats and thought I'd take a break, moved to trying Fratello. 

Their pineapple pacas was definitely unique but not for me, literally tastes like strawberry coffee, the strawberry taste was too intense when using a french press but it did taste better through a filter. Bullrider I think is what they offer for filtered coffee in house, it's pretty good, bold and I preferred it with steamed milk over black. The Guat is good...I'm on round 2 of it but it's not anything to write home about in my books, just a solid coffee that's good black.



And my most recent rotation, the guat again which I'm still enjoying. The El Salvador falls under the exotic taste, floral notes, rich flavour but not for me as just a wee bit too floral for my liking. The Moca Arabica blend is actually pretty solid, I prefer it with milk again, good every day/cheaper coffee.



Sorry for the size on the last pic, can only attach 5 pics with the local ability evidently. 

Outside of these, I have been drinking Lavazza Rossa which I got for like 13 bucks for a 2lb bag off amazon, it's got a bit of a unique zing to it since it's a blend, it's whatever coffee but works well for press and espresso. Also some Williams beans from Costco that has an elephant on the bag, haven't touched them after a week of drinking it, it's a medium dark roast but it's just way over roasted and the taste is over the top.

Probably going to try another Canadian based roaster as I've tried a good chunk of Fratello, anyone got recommendations?

----------


## msommers

Great post!

Phil & Sebs is my go-to because I enjoy a more acidic and fruity cup. For example, I often buy their Leo Rojas and occasionally the San Jacinto. My partner really likes The Standard, and honestly I enjoy it as well because of its pleasant nutty notes rather than "bold and dark" which is often the case with 'the regular' base-bean.

A friend who is a bigger coffee snob than I am is obsessed with Monogram. He brewed up some Cascara and even for me, it was pretty damn fruity, but god damn it was good.

A couple years ago the head barista (Ben?) at Monogram was serving an espresso and cappuccino of his uber expensive competition beans. Reinvented what I thought was possible with the coffee, the guys over at Monogram whether brewing or roasting definitely know what's-what. Just wish a full-store was closer than Brittania.

----------


## sabad66

> Probably going to try another Canadian based roaster as I've tried a good chunk of Fratello, anyone got recommendations?



have you tried Kicking Horse? I'm pretty basic for coffee and didn't read the whole thread so i might be out of touch on this, but i really like their Kick Ass coffee.

----------


## ercchry

You like Rosso Matt? I find that they have lots of beans that would fit your flavour profile

----------


## msommers

I tried an espresso and a cup of coffee from them, and neither I thought was good at all, so I had kind of written them off.

Will give them another try if E-man says they're good  :thumbs up:

----------


## ercchry

Beans vs their brewed stuff are pretty different... I can’t replicate anything close to the flavours of their drip when I brew at home (French Press)

----------


## nismodrifter

kicking horse on sale @ superstore for 9.98/lb fyi.

first time trying it, picked up Cliff Hanger medium roast espresso.

----------


## ExtraSlow

New office has one of those Bosch Tassimo machines. Is there anything work drinking from those? Can you get "better" coffees in them? Or should I bring my filter and grinder?

----------


## ercchry

> New office has one of those Bosch Tassimo machines. Is there anything work drinking from those? Can you get "better" coffees in them? Or should I bring my filter and grinder?



The “XL” pods (they are double thick) that brew a normal sized coffee still almost taste like coffee

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> New office has one of those Bosch Tassimo machines. Is there anything work drinking from those? Can you get "better" coffees in them? Or should I bring my filter and grinder?



You should smash that machine to bits like an Office Space copier and march the fuck out of that place, post haste!
Tell your wife that you gave it your best shot but after 5 days you realized no one should have to endure that level of negligence and torture.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You should smash that machine to bits like an Office Space copier and march the fuck out of that place, post haste!
> Tell your wife that you gave it your best shot but after 5 days you realized no one should have to endure that level of negligence and torture.



Well, okay, I'll do it!

----------


## davidI

If you were going to drop up to $1500 CAD on a grinder / espresso machine, what combo would you get?

I like the manual / semi-automatics with levers and love my buddy's Profitec Pro 800 but it's out of my price range at 2,500 EUR. 

I also tend to drink a lot of pour-overs, aeropress, chemex, etc. so the grinder needs to allow for a variety of grinds.

Recommendations?

----------


## sl888

> If you were going to drop up to $1500 CAD on a grinder / espresso machine, what combo would you get?
> 
> I like the manual / semi-automatics with levers and love my buddy's Profitec Pro 800 but it's out of my price range at 2,500 EUR. 
> 
> I also tend to drink a lot of pour-overs, aeropress, chemex, etc. so the grinder needs to allow for a variety of grinds.
> 
> Recommendations?



I gave up on the search for an affordable espresso machine. I only do brew coffee at home. If I want espresso, I'll head to a shop. Off the top of my head, I would say a used Profitec Pro 300, Rancilio Silvia or a higher end Breville.

For an all purpose grinder, I would say Baratza Vario. I am quite content with mine. Upgrade it with steel burrs and it will be capable of all grinds.

----------


## msommers

Upgrade to steel? Interesting...I was under the impression that ceramic was the best. Good to know!

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I've been using a Breville 840XL for 5ish years alongside the Breville Smart grinder, have always yielded great results from the espresso machine for home use. I prefer the grinder to be separate on account of I mainly brew coffee in a press but also a v60, so having a quality grinder to handle press/filter/espresso is worthwhile. You can generally catch either unit on sale at some point or use a Bed Bath & Beyond coupon to get a discount.

I haven't read too deeply into other espresso machines as I use the press more than the machine on a daily basis but love making lattes and the steam wand for steamed milk for daily coffees.

----------


## lilmira

I upgraded from an older Breville Barista Express to the dual boiler. I didn't notice a significant improvement in shot quality. It depends more on your tampering and grind setting IMO. But the steam wand is way better. If you watch the price you should be able to stay within budget with a decent grinder.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Have some basic bitch burr grinder for my grinding needs. Nespresso for espresso, pretty tough to beat the convenience / quality / price.

My FIL uses the breviile barista express with the integrated grinder and it seems good.

----------


## davidI

> I have an Orphan Espresso Lido 2 I am very happy with. Like sl888 I don't bother with espresso at home unless it is out of my stove top maker, which I buy pre-ground coffee for.
> 
> http://www.oehandgrinders.com/OE-Man...nders_c_1.html



Thanks! I am leaning more towards a hand grinder now. The fact I don't know whether I'll be living in a 110v or 220v country 5-years from now makes it difficult to justify dropping the cash on appliances. 

Not sure I like the looks of the OE ones but the Commandante C40 MK3 and Kinu M47 look pretty sweet if I can justify the pricetag.

----------


## sl888

> Upgrade to steel? Interesting...I was under the impression that ceramic was the best. Good to know!



Sorry, I shouldn't say upgrade. There's pros and cons to both but steel will produce more uniform particles at coarser settings. 




> Thanks! I am leaning more towards a hand grinder now. The fact I don't know whether I'll be living in a 110v or 220v country 5-years from now makes it difficult to justify dropping the cash on appliances. 
> 
> Not sure I like the looks of the OE ones but the Commandante C40 MK3 and Kinu M47 look pretty sweet if I can justify the pricetag.



I own a C40 MK3 for travel. Definitely get the Kinu M47 if you're looking to grind for espresso and filter.

----------


## davidI

> I own a C40 MK3 for travel. Definitely get the Kinu M47 if you're looking to grind for espresso and filter.



What don't you like about the C40MK3? Or you just don't think it's great for espresso grind?

I suspect at this stage I'll probably just set the grinder for pour-overs or Aeropress, but it would be nice having the ability for espresso in the future would be nice.

I'm not sure about the glass base of the C40. The Kinu looks great - just a lot of cash for not a lot of improvement over the C40 from the sounds of it!

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like my hand grind too. Considering getting a second one for the office.

----------


## msommers

@sl888
 Good to know, cheers. I do pour over almost exclusively these days using a Bodum w/ supplied metal filter and find myself in the middle of the grind scale, slightly coarser.

Was very tempted to get into espressos but for how picky I am with it, it would take too much money for equipment and beans, amd time to learn it. That's worth going out for to Phil & Sebs or Monogram.

----------


## sl888

> What don't you like about the C40MK3? Or you just don't think it's great for espresso grind?
> 
> I suspect at this stage I'll probably just set the grinder for pour-overs or Aeropress, but it would be nice having the ability for espresso in the future would be nice.
> 
> I'm not sure about the glass base of the C40. The Kinu looks great - just a lot of cash for not a lot of improvement over the C40 from the sounds of it!



Nothing, I love my C40. It is capable of espresso but you'll get better range on the M47. The glass base of the C40 fits perfectly into the top of an Aeropress, so an easy and no spill transfer. 

From all the reviews and posts I've read, M47 for espresso and C40 for filter. The C40 Ironheart, with its carbon steel burr, is a better option for espresso than the regular version. You can upgrade any C40 with their Red Clix axle for more range. 







> Was very tempted to get into espressos but for how picky I am with it, it would take too much money for equipment and beans, amd time to learn it. That's worth going out for to Phil & Sebs or Monogram.



Same train of thought. I'll let someone trained and using a $20K machine, everything dialed in with the right water to make my espressos.

----------


## davidI

> Nothing, I love my C40. It is capable of espresso but you'll get better range on the M47. The glass base of the C40 fits perfectly into the top of an Aeropress, so an easy and no spill transfer. 
> 
> From all the reviews and posts I've read, M47 for espresso and C40 for filter. The C40 Ironheart, with its carbon steel burr, is a better option for espresso than the regular version. You can upgrade any C40 with their Red Clix axle for more range. 
> 
> [youtube]dn9OuRl1F3k[/youtub]
> 
> Same train of thought. I'll let someone trained and using a $20K machine, everything dialed in with the right water to make my espressos.



Thanks - I had watched that grinder showdown before which got me thinking about the M47. If I factor in the 40 Euro Red Clix upgrade to the 240 Euro C40 then the M47 is only 50 Euros away. Perhaps worth the extra cost for if I do decide to get a manual espresso machine in the future though I'd really love to handle them both to decide which I like best.

----------


## sl888

> Thanks - I had watched that grinder showdown before which got me thinking about the M47. If I factor in the 40 Euro Red Clix upgrade to the 240 Euro C40 then the M47 is only 50 Euros away. Perhaps worth the extra cost for if I do decide to get a manual espresso machine in the future though I'd really love to handle them both to decide which I like best.



Another hand grinder to consider is the BPlus Apollo. It is fairly new. There are a couple reviews on Home Barista.

----------


## msommers

Sound of stayed out of this thread. Now I'm looking at grinders  :ROFL!:

----------


## davidI

> Another hand grinder to consider is the BPlus Apollo. It is fairly new. There are a couple reviews on Home Barista.



Yea, I read those but they really came across as paid / sponsored reviews. Perhaps I need to search for some less biased reviews but my understanding is the Apollo is a made in China copycat? Not that there is anything wrong with that but if I'm spending 200 Euros on a grinder I'd like the engineering and build quality to be sound enough to last a decade or more.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You hipster dudes know about Mount Pleasant Roasters? Found out about it half an hour ago and have already bought my first bag.

----------


## ExtraSlow

First cup was nice. It had a lot more "foam" while doing my pour over than my other beans. Fresher?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Fresh coffee/beans are supposed to produce more bubbles when you add water. Blooming helps but you're still going to get the bubbles due to gas release.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah, I guess it's not a surprise that beans roasted one day before brewing are "fresher" than anything I'm buying at the grocery store. Pretty neat to be buying same-day roasted beans.

----------


## sl888

> Yea, I read those but they really came across as paid / sponsored reviews. Perhaps I need to search for some less biased reviews but my understanding is the Apollo is a made in China copycat? Not that there is anything wrong with that but if I'm spending 200 Euros on a grinder I'd like the engineering and build quality to be sound enough to last a decade or more.



Not sure but they have the rights to use the La Pavoni name. 
Can't go wrong with the Kinu if it's in your budget.




> Yeah, I guess it's not a surprise that beans roasted one day before brewing are "fresher" than anything I'm buying at the grocery store. Pretty neat to be buying same-day roasted beans.



I usually wait a week after roast date, to let the beans de-gas, before I start brewing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I usually wait a week after roast date, to let the beans de-gas, before I start brewing.



Any real negatives to the gassing/foaming? 
Bought another pour-over filter. I think I need to start doing my own coffee at work and get away from the tassimo. Real baller, $18.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Ahh the bubbles/degassing aren't bad per say, just a by product of fresh beans/roast. For pour over you're generally supposed to bloom by applying double the amount of water to ground initially and waiting ~30 sec to let the degassing take effect to provide proper extraction when you add the remaining water. 

For using a press, blooming isn't really required on account of the coffee eventually being submerged and a stir being done after water is applied. But in both press and pour over, it's a bit of a to each their own, do what you find tastes best or if you can even tell a difference between blooming or not.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You don't "throw out" the coffee from the bloom do you? Just wait longer before your second pour, right?

----------


## ercchry

> You don't "throw out" the coffee from the bloom do you? Just wait longer before your second pour, right?



Correct... so if using 25g of coffee pour 50ml of water, wait 30 seconds or so then continue the cup as usual

Bonus points if you wet the filter with water before adding coffee (toss that water from the cup though!)

----------


## msommers

Exactly.

My formula is typically 25g of coffee for 400mL of water. First, 50-60g water for 20-30 sec bloom, slowly add the remainder water for a total of 400mL.

----------


## ercchry

> Exactly.
> 
> My formula is typically 25g of coffee for 400mL of water. First, 50-60g water for 20-30 sec bloom, slowly add the remainder water for a total of 400mL.



I’ve been going closer to 1:14 ratio then topping up with some water to about 1:16 after... I find it gives me more of a quality (P&S, monogram, rosso) coffee house drip profile for some reason... plus cools the cup a little so I can drink ASAP  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Shit one day I'll have to measure how large my cup is. I know my "first pour" amount is about 1/3 of a cup . . . . . Yay exactitude.

----------


## ercchry

Kitchen scales are great!

----------


## msommers

https://www.amazon.ca/Accuweight-AW-...e-b8e1138c86cb

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fuck you tassimo!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Measured my daily-driver cup. About 350 ml capacity. 
Running these beans today. Gave it longer time to bloom and release gas.

----------


## nismodrifter

Co-worker of mine just brought me a bag of this from Italy..



Looking forward to trying it this weekend!

----------


## sabad66

Wife and i have been trying different beans over the past few months and i think we landed on a winner - Ethical Bean Lush. 

$17 for a big bag from Costco so it's not too expensive either. Pretty sure this will be in our house permanently from now on.

----------


## Brent.ff

Just broke our second bodum carafe this year... reccs for best replacement French press that won’t explode when someone looks at it the wrong way

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Just broke our second bodum carafe this year... reccs for best replacement French press that won’t explode when someone looks at it the wrong way



Espro P7

----------


## sl888

I don't use my Espro anymore. It wastes a decent amount of coffee because of the plunger/filter design. The double micro filter gives a clean, no sludge cup but it doesn't go all the way down so there is retained liquid at the bottom.

Frieling is another company that offers dual walled stainless steel french presses with a traditional plunger/filter.

If you don't mind single cup press devices then have a look at Aeropress, Delter and American Press.

----------


## Brent.ff

I have an aeropress, but like the frenchpress to get both my wife and I a cup in the morning without having the extra work

----------


## z24_wheels

I bought a Toddy cold brew system after reading that cold brews have 66% less acid. First cup will be tomorrow morning!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

My Espro produces 2 full to the brim 16 oz mugs, yes there is a bit of leftover coffee at the bottom but it might be just a smidgeon more which isn't the end of the world to me. If you wanted you can pull the plunger up and angle the press and push down to try and get the remaining but it's not really worth the tiny amount imo.

I also find it depends on the beans/roast itself, when I go to clean it some beans won't produce anything to pour/strain out while others have a considerable amount of liquid leftover. And this isn't just the leftover grind soaking up the remaining liquid fully, can clean it within an hour and find this. 

It's just the downfall/nature of the filter setup in the espro's, there's lots of other stainless steel french presses which have the standard filter and you'll get all liquid out but more oil/sediment. But I would recommend going stainless steel just for the sake of no more breaking glass carafes.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

What I've been drinking lately, bought these off Amazon for something to try, def not fresh roasted which is fine but overall all 3 were meh to me. Tasted over roasted pretty badly for a supposed medium and the taste of each was also meh. The columbian and guat are fine with milk but didn't care for either black. The ethiopian was very fruity and smelled/tasted pretty decent but comparing it to some ethiopian beans I have from Monogram as the same time, they didn't hold a candle to the monogram beans


Other than these bags I've been rolling through some beans from Monogram





The grey bag which is a blend was actually surprising how much I enjoyed it, just a nice clean cup of coffee that tastes what I like a standard coffee to taste like. The purple Ardent bag was also great, all the Monogram I've tried so far tastes light and bright, pretty impressed with what I've had.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Coop has some of my favourite cheap coffee. Sale on right now. I grabbed two bags of the Ethiopia, and the cashier told me she was from Ethiopia too! Fun stuff.

----------


## ercchry

^^^hrm... could have got 25lbs of those, but instead got these  :ROFL!: 

The flat fee shipping kinda sucks... $28usd for usps 



Kona peaberry and kau morning glory

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

^ siiiiiick! I'm jelly haha, let me know what you think of everything. I'm going to Kauai in Feb and going to get them to send me over 10-20 lbs to bring back as their shipping costs are pricey with the exchange rate.

----------


## ercchry

It’s pretty good (trying the peaberry today)... but yeah, the shipping sucks along with the exchange, making it over $1/100ml!

----------


## msommers

I really like Eclipse Coffee out in Canmore. Loads of flavours of beans. 

Formally known as Rave Coffee. Why they rebranded I have no idea but when all they do is put a sticker over their old label on the cups, it's pretty funny!

----------


## sl888

> The grey bag which is a blend was actually surprising how much I enjoyed it, just a nice clean cup of coffee that tastes what I like a standard coffee to taste like. The purple Ardent bag was also great, all the Monogram I've tried so far tastes light and bright, pretty impressed with what I've had.



Can't go wrong with Monogram.




> I really like Eclipse Coffee out in Canmore. Loads of flavours of beans. 
> 
> Formally known as Rave Coffee. Why they rebranded I have no idea but when all they do is put a sticker over their old label on the cups, it's pretty funny!



+1 for Eclipse! I always stop by after a day out in the mountains. I'm really enjoying their Kenyan and Rwandan.

Rave Coffee Canmore was either a franchise or expansion of Rave Coffee in Cirencester, UK. I'm guessing no more royalties  :Wink: 

Rave Coffee UK was on my list of coffee shops to visit while I was living in the UK. I was happy to hear about Rave opening in Canmore upon my move back to Calgary. It was one of the first local shops to serve flat whites.

----------


## ExtraSlow

More Mount Pleasant Roasters. Left this bag longer as per advice earlier in the thread. Still a lot of gas coming out, but it's manageable.
Tasty cup too.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ethical bean on sale at Safeway/Sobeys for $10.99 plus 15 air miles.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Commercial Drive Coffee from Vancouver is on sale at London Drugs for $9 instead of $13. Disappointed that the packages are only 300g, but whatever. Pay to play.
I bought a medium espresso and a dark to try. If I'm not mistaken, this is from a shop (the best coffee shop) that's been roasting their own beans on Commercial Drive for 25+ years. That's severely OG for roasting in Canada.
If it's the same place, they imported a _massive_ roaster from Italy and one day someone tried to steal it with a cube van and I know the people that thwarted the crime, in progress.

#TheMoreYouKnow

----------


## ExtraSlow

Costco selling 908g bags of Ethical Lush for $14. Good stuff. Much better deal than buying a pound for $12 or whatever it was at Safeway on sale recently.

----------


## sabad66

> Costco selling 908g bags of Ethical Lush for $14. Good stuff. Much better deal than buying a pound for $12 or whatever it was at Safeway on sale recently.



That’s a great deal. I stocked up on 6 bags a few months ago last time they had it down to 13.49 but down to my last two now, should probably re up again at this price. 


Btw, what’s everyone’s preference for cream if you use it? I’ve always been buying 10% coffee cream but picked up some 18% table cream recently and I like it way better especially paired with this Lush coffee

----------


## ExtraSlow

More fat is always better for taste. I've even done whipping cream, and it's awesome. I run my coffee black these days, but I did mix some eggnog the other afternoon, and that felt festive.

----------


## Disoblige

> Btw, what’s everyone’s preference for cream if you use it? I’ve always been buying 10% coffee cream but picked up some 18% table cream recently and I like it way better especially paired with this Lush coffee



Whipping cream ftw.
You don't need a lot at all and it doesn't dilute your coffee/expresso.

----------


## sabad66

Hmm wasn’t a fan of whipping cream when I tried it. I found it created gross chunks when I added it to hot coffee. It was a fresh carton, so Not really sure why it did that.

----------


## davidI

Happy New Year to me...



I never expected to have a coffee grinder that costs over double my first car but I figure if I take good care of it is should last a decade.

Also signed up for 1000g/month of coffee from Rightside Roasters here in Spain so looking forward to my first batch of freshly roasted coffee arriving tomorrow so I can dial this sucker in.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Coop coffee on sale again : 
Bought Ethiopia and Peru

----------


## flipstah

> Just broke our second bodum carafe this year... reccs for best replacement French press that wont explode when someone looks at it the wrong way



I have a Pyrex one. Works well!

Is anyone interested in an espresso machine? I have a Saeco Aroma and I'm looking to downsize since we have a fancy machine at work now. 

$50

----------


## Strider

Back on the topic of $$$$$$ coffee (yes six dollar signs, pls take the Timmies and one dollar sign coffee discussion elsewhere  :Pooosie: )... anyone tried the Damo Carbonic at Monogram? 



The stuff is incredible, like a fruity red wine in a coffee. They've had it on the "Wonder" tap at 5th Ave for the better part of Dec and Jan now and as a $1 upgrade to standard espresso drinks.
They sell the beans for $30 per 1/2lb bag.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> $40/340g



 And I'm posting about $5.49/300g up in here. Still 10x better than timmies.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I'm still working through these, only ones I don't care for are the Marta's, too much strawberry flavour when using my press. They'll have to be filter only for me. Everything else is decent but my favorite from Monogram in the past few months is the Regalito, that's some tasty coffee

----------


## msommers

@Strider
 Damn that is serious $$$ coffee! 

We were out in Canmore and picked up some bags from Eclipse Coffee. Very well done roasting and varieties. Wish it was easier to access!

Everyone has their vice and we've realized that coffee is ours. Costs can be cut elsewhere -- why start your whole day with a mouthful of garbage! If you need a bunch of sugar and fat to make it taste good, might as well have a donut instead  :ROFL!:

----------


## sl888

> Happy New Year to me...
> 
> 
> 
> I never expected to have a coffee grinder that costs over double my first car but I figure if I take good care of it is should last a decade.
> 
> Also signed up for 1000g/month of coffee from Rightside Roasters here in Spain so looking forward to my first batch of freshly roasted coffee arriving tomorrow so I can dial this sucker in.



 :Love:  How are you liking the Kinu?! 
Rightside is on my list of roasters to try. I've only ever had Nomad (Barcelona) from Spain. Any recommendations for roasters in Spain?

I hit 59 bags through 41 roasters in 2019!

----------


## davidI

My set-up is finally complete. Completely manual and portable (other than the kettle) meaning I can take it anywhere. The grinder is heavy for travel but for car camping it will be perfect.

Sorted out a subscription with Rightside Roasters for the next 6 months as well. They don't have a storefront so it's a bit cheaper than other roasters in Spain. 250g was 12 Euros (C$17.50) a month so the only sensible thing to do was order the 1kg/month which came in much cheaper at only 7 Euros (C$10) per 250g. Shipping is obviously a factor but the convenience is excellent and I couldn't find any local roasters.

The first batch was from Nicaragua from a farm in Mozonte. A Red Catuai grown at 1500 MASL. Roasted on Wednesday and at my place Friday morning. So quick that if I was running espresso I'd need to off-gas! 

It's delicious stuff and I'm already looking forward to next month's batch. It seems they select beans based on what's being harvested so it should be fun to follow the seasons around the world... https://www.rightsidecoffee.com/en/harvests

----------


## davidI

> How are you liking the Kinu?! 
> Rightside is on my list of roasters to try. I've only ever had Nomad (Barcelona) from Spain. Any recommendations for roasters in Spain?



Wow, that's one helluva collection. Kind of a cool idea to keep the pouches as well.

The Kinu is great. Quick and the adjustment is easy. Still experimenting with dialling in my steep time / grind but I'm at the point where it's very difficult to detect any improvement so I reckon I've nailed it for these beans.

So far I'm very happy with the beans from Rightside. Nomad is also delicious but at CAD $66/month for 1kg I decided it was too much for my daily cuppa and I'll just order select beans for special occasions.

----------


## Strider

> @Strider
>  Damn that is serious $$$ coffee! 
> We were out in Canmore and picked up some bags from Eclipse Coffee. Very well done roasting and varieties. Wish it was easier to access!



It's a nice treat... I'm usually cheap as fuck when it comes to coffee beans, my go-to coffee is about $14/lb from Northern Coffee online.

I was a big fan of Eclipse back when they were Rave and used to order beans from there regularly, their Ethiopia Adado is still one of my favorites. But after a while, they kept hiking the prices and I noticed the quality of the beans declining (uneven bean sizes, bean fragments, uneven roast), so I switched to Faro, and now Northern. Still on the lookout for other affordable small batch roasters.




> I hit 59 bags through 41 roasters in 2019!



More than a bag per week, that's insane.

----------


## Brent.ff

> More than a bag per week, that's insane.




~42g per 34oz french press.. 5 french press a week? 2-3 on a weekend? For these crazy expensive ones at ~200g, seems feasible?

----------


## davidI

> More than a bag per week, that's insane.



I usually use 18g coffee / 240ml water per cup with my aeropress. 2 cups a day = 36g x 7 days/week = 252g. That's just for me. My girlfriend has at least a cup a day as well so we typically go through over 1.5kg of coffee a month.

----------


## Super_Geo

I've had a revelation.
My wife is a complete coffee snob, if I had my way we would get $5/lb Costco beans, but she prefers 3rd/4th wave coffee shops and roasters and we end up paying $20-30USD/lb.

The revelation? Get a coffee roaster and roast your own damn beans.
Green coffee is $5-7/lb for specialty single origin beans and you can pick and choose your origin and flavor profile. 
Roasting them yourself is fun and really ups your understanding of the entire process.

I got an SR540 for $180 on recommendation from a friend. I blind taste tested our home roasted beans vs. $21/lb hipster coffee shop beans and ours were clearly better.
Coffee beans are at their freshest 2-10 days after they are roasted (need 2-3 days to let the CO2 offgas), which is hard to get just right at coffee shops. I've seen beans that were 3 weeks old selling for $30/lb, I'm sure they were great beans but by the time you're finishing the bag they're definitely stale.

We now roast twice a week, 130g per batch, each batch takes ~10 mins (2-3min dry, 4-6min roast, 3min cool) and will have have 2-3 different types on hand at any given time.

https://www.sweetmarias.com/green-coffee.html

----------


## Strider

> ~42g per 34oz french press.. 5 french press a week? 2-3 on a weekend? For these crazy expensive ones at ~200g, seems feasible?



3x 34 oz presses would be equivalent to 13 standard 8oz cups of coffee  :crazy nut: 




> I usually use 18g coffee / 240ml water per cup with my aeropress. 2 cups a day = 36g x 7 days/week = 252g. That's just for me. My girlfriend has at least a cup a day as well so we typically go through over 1.5kg of coffee a month.



Actually, once I run through the numbers, I'm surprisingly not far off. Flat white with breakfast and a pourover in a thermos for work, wife usually has a latte to go. 3 coffees per day will get there, but we're not that nearly that consistent (vacations, meals/coffees out, etc).

----------


## Brent.ff

> 3x 34 oz presses would be equivalent to 13 standard 8oz cups of coffee 
> 
> .



Who’s drinking 8oz cups?! Ants?! Wife and I split 2 FP on weekends normally

----------


## ExtraSlow

What, if anything, do you guys do to clean you grinders?

----------


## davidI

> What, if anything, do you guys do to clean you grinders?



Coffee Beans  :Big Grin: 

Legit though, I think if you constantly run beans through a grinder you won't have problems with anything going rancid.

Might take a few runs to completely remove any remnants of previous beans but I think it's safer than trying to take things apart to clean them or running any cleaners through.

People use these 'beanz' as well but I don't see the need myself.

https://www.amazon.com/Urnex-Profess.../dp/B0014J7FUY

----------


## ercchry

I have a little brush I use where the dust builds up... but I also don’t have a fancy grinder, just the type with the spinning blade... one day I will fix that though

----------


## Cagare

I've used those cleaning beans, they were only successful at gumming up the grinder and clogging in. If you are grinding daily it's ok. I usually disassemble and clean my grinder twice a year even with daily grinding.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't run your hario through the dishwasher. Did that, now the plastic bit where the ground coffee collects has spiderweb cracks all through it.

Picked up more from Mount Pleasant Roasters today. $10/300g is about as baller as I get.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Had a friend say I drink too much coffee. So I didn't have any today. That's stupid. This is stupid. They are stupid. Do not like.

----------


## msommers

You made it passed 8pm without killing anyone. Chalk that up as a win!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You made it passed 8pm without killing anyone. Chalk that up as a win!



past, you motherfucker! 

Anywhoo, it's an interesting conversation about chemical and/or psychological dependence, but I think I'll go back to the coffee today.

----------


## killramos

Interesting, I drink a lot of coffee during the week, sometimes 5-6 cups when its bad.

Ive never noticed any sign of dependence personally, I often wont even have any on the weekend.

I just drink it to have something to drink while working mostly, could be anything but coffee is my go to that at least doesnt contain sugar.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Really hard to separate the habit from the dependence. I am certainly in the habit of making a cup of coffee as soon as I wake up. Feels super weird not to, and one you feel weird, you feel weird . . . 

Wasn't having a great day yesterday for other reasons, so it's not a fair baseline test. Maybe it's impossible to have one of those.

----------


## killramos

I drink mostly shitty synthetic coffee out of a Keurig though, maybe that has something to do with it?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I drink mostly shitty synthetic coffee out of a Keurig though, maybe that has something to do with it?



I need to have exhausted my options to drink that. It's even worse than tims.

----------


## sabad66

Definitely addicted to caffeine. I get a headache if i don't have coffee in the morning. I have been trying to cut down my afternoon coffees but morning i don't think i have any chance of shedding if i wanted to.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Luckily it's legal and easily obtained. So as far is addictions go, it's pretty non-problematic.

----------


## msommers

> past, you motherfucker!



I'm not even mad  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!: 




> Definitely addicted to caffeine. I get a headache if i don't have coffee in the morning. I have been trying to cut down my afternoon coffees but morning i don't think i have any chance of shedding if i wanted to.



Same thing with the headaches, albeit mild. If I have coffee in the afternoon I'm loving life but but then can't sleep and noticeably sleep poorly. Enter more coffee required the next day!

----------


## killramos

> I need to have exhausted my options to drink that. It's even worse than tims.



I very much disagree, I don’t mind Keurig much at all and all we have at work is Timothys.

I have a special dislike for Tim Hortons coffee, and pretty much everything else they sell.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I very much disagree, I don’t mind Keurig much at all and all we have at work is Timothys.
> 
> I have a special dislike for Tim Hortons coffee, and pretty much everything else they sell.



Making you disagree with my is my #1 hobby. So, thanks! 

Tims is the worst fast-food coffee. There's a reason their most popular drink is a double-double. Drinking it black will reveal all....

----------


## killramos

I will raise you that A&W is worse. 0 fucks given.

Tim’s has the unfortunate premise of having a stupid cult following, so every once in a while you actually have to go there because some asshole likes it

----------


## ExtraSlow

You may be right about A&W, I haven't had that coffee in at least a year, maybe two. 

Tims does have the benefit of being consistent through the day. McDonalds coffee is pretty good from 6am to 11AM, but in the afternoon, they let it sit too long, and your odds of getting a fresh cup are pretty low.

----------


## ExtraSlow

$1 coffee at McDonald's. Still get stickers for free ones.

----------


## adam c

Not sure if it has been posted here, too many pages to go through, but this is my current favorite coffee, it's also a Calgary company, can get it by the cup at Rocky Mountain Flatbread or by the cup/bag at Analog coffee if you don't want to order online

https://www.fratellocoffee.com/store...ght/godfather/

----------


## holden

> Not sure if it has been posted here, too many pages to go through, but this is my current favorite coffee, it's also a Calgary company, can get it by the cup at Rocky Mountain Flatbread or by the cup/bag at Analog coffee if you don't want to order online
> 
> https://www.fratellocoffee.com/store...ght/godfather/



It’s also available at Co-op. It was on sale a few days ago.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> It’s also available at Co-op. It was on sale a few days ago.



Where was the post about the sale bro? C'mon, be a bro.

----------


## holden

> Where was the post about the sale bro? C'mon, be a bro.



Sorry, next time. I was just blown away that Co-op carried so many of the popular local brands (P&S, Rosso, Monogram, Analog/Fratello, etc.). Here I was making my way to each individual store every time I wanted to buy another bag. The day I was there they were all fairly fresh roast dates too, which isn’t always the case at the shops.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Sorry, next time. I was just blown away that Co-op carried so many of the popular local brands (P&S, Rosso, Monogram, Analog/Fratello, etc.). Here I was making my way to each individual store every time I wanted to buy another bag. The day I was there they were all fairly fresh roast dates too, which isn’t always the case at the shops.



Not every Co-op locations carries the same selection. Were you at the beltline location? That one seems really good. The 16th Ave Renfrew one is very weak.

----------


## holden

> Not every Co-op locations carries the same selection. Were you at the beltline location? That one seems really good. The 16th Ave Renfrew one is very weak.



Quarry Park

----------


## sl888

All of my March coffee arrived today! Five 250g and two 100g bags. This month, I ordered from Cupping Room (HK), Five Elephant (Berlin) and April (Copenhagen).

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Monogram beans on sale for $16.99 at Co-op at the moment, mostly older roasted stock from Jan/Feb but there were bags roasted just 10 days ago. 

$3 savings from buying direct but not freshly roasted is the downside, Mono is also doing free shipping on orders of 2 bags or more through their online store.

----------


## holden

> Monogram beans on sale for $16.99 at Co-op at the moment, mostly older roasted stock from Jan/Feb but there were bags roasted just 10 days ago. 
> 
> $3 savings from buying direct but not freshly roasted is the downside, Mono is also doing free shipping on orders of 2 bags or more through their online store.



I wonder if it's going to become harder to find freshly roasted beans. Here's a video about the struggle many smaller coffee shops will face.

----------


## nismodrifter

Moka pot this AM with Lavazza crema e gusto FORTE which I picked up in Italy. Yummy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Supporting my local roasters. Nice that I can walk to thier pick up location.

----------


## Strider

Any roasters aside from P&S currently doing same-day delivery?

----------


## cyra1ax

Amazon has 1lb Kicking Horse beans on for $9.99 right now. Probably older stock though.

----------


## Strider

> Amazon has 1lb Kicking Horse beans on for $9.99 right now. Probably older stock though.



That's Monday delivery though... I have a large online order on the way but delayed by Canada Post volumes. Need beans today to get through the weekend.

I see that Rosso is on Doordash, but with fees and tip a $20 bag of beans becomes $32.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Amazon has 1lb Kicking Horse beans on for $9.99 right now. Probably older stock though.



same price at superstore too.

----------


## Tik-Tok

So who needs an $$$$$$$$$$$$ espresso machine?



https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/p...rce=reddit.com

----------


## ExtraSlow

Accidentally added ground coffee to my grocery order instead of whole beans. Sure reminds me how even with cheapest beans, grinding them fresh makes so much difference.

----------


## ExtraSlow

This is the cheap coffee thread, right? Anyway, Costco has some beans on sale. Ethical for you rich guys, but I'm running the coffee club and they are fine. Still better than any k-cup or pre-ground crap. Buy some toilet paper while you are there. 

13.49/1.36KG is about $4.50/lb.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I've only been buying various beans from Monogram for the past few months, good range of variety and top notch all around so haven't ventured away.

However if Costco were to start selling the blue bag Kauai beans again I would go back to that as a daily drinker and save monogram for the weekend.

----------


## flipstah

Monogram is also doing cold brews/pre-made jugs as well. Support local!

----------


## flipstah

Im looking to try pour over as Ive been rocking the French press for a while. Anyone have a chemex jar and a gooseneck kettle theyre planning to dump?

----------


## msommers

Keep an eye on Bodums as they seem to go on sale. Same thing as Chemex for much cheaper and has a metal filter vs needing paper if you like the oils like in French Press.

----------


## holden

> Keep an eye on Bodums as they seem to go on sale. Same thing as Chemex for much cheaper and has a *metal filter* vs needing paper if you like the oils like in French Press.



I've always used paper filters. What are your thoughts on metal filters? I prefer not to have sediment in my coffee and the cleanup is so easy with paper filters. Plus if you drink lots I hear that metal filters can't remove the oils that contribute to bad cholestorol? But from what I'm reading taste-wise I might prefer the metal.

----------


## msommers

We used to use paper when we had a single cup pour over. You already mentioned the benefits of paper, but I will say taste-wise that there is a bit more richness/darkness(not roast darkness) to the coffee, while the paper was slightly "cleaner" tasting. There definitely is a bit more "slugg" at the bottom of cups though, but I find it clumps together and can get the last little bit without drinking it. Or just leave 1/4 cup left like my fiance and leave ten cups around the house  :Guns: 

Awhile back the larger bodum was like $25 I think on Amazon so we hoped on it.

Initially I had my eyes on the super fancy metal filters from the States but it was just too much cost to be rational about. Like $70 USD or something silly.

----------


## speedog

Like $70 USD or something silly. How will you ever fit into Aspen?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Damn, how do I even make a pour over without that bodum thing?

This "blinkone" filter is good. Two layers, very little sediment passes. $19. 

This really is the $$$$$ coffee thread.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

It's the grind size, grind amount, speed of pour, and temperature. I used to go back and forth between a Hario and an Aeropress. Both are good. Paper filters worked better than metal for me.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I got in on the new Espro pour over unit on their kickstarter campaign a month or so ago. 

Love my espro P7 French press so yolo'd and went on on the pour over to replace my v60, supposed to receive the unit next month some time.

https://www.esprofrenchpress.com/bloom/

----------


## flipstah

Was able to get a hold of some chemex filters and was fiddling around. Did the whole spiral pour and timing deal. 

Still have to figure out the right grind for it because its a bit too bland. Or is it supposed to be? Definitely more flavours on a French press I find.

----------


## ercchry

You’ll want a much finer grind that french press for sure.. I like the pour over taste more than press... so I’m going with grind is off

----------


## flipstah

> You’ll want a much finer grind that french press for sure.. I like the pour over taste more than press... so I’m going with grind is off



Ah good to know. What am I aiming for here? Iodized salt fine?

----------


## ercchry

> Ah good to know. What am I aiming for here? Iodized salt fine?



Uh... “store bought” ground? Maybe slightly more course? Don’t ask me. I have a blade grinder  :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

> Like $70 USD or something silly. How will you ever fit into Aspen?



The prices have come down...so sad no gold option anymore

https://ablebrewing.com/products/kone

----------


## msommers

> Was able to get a hold of some chemex filters and was fiddling around. Did the whole spiral pour and timing deal. 
> 
> Still have to figure out the right grind for it because it’s a bit too bland. Or is it supposed to be? Definitely more flavours on a French press I find.



We use this at home and really like it. The first stage can adjust the acidity fairly well and we do two pours in stage two.

https://kurasu.kyoto/blogs/kurasu-jo...nd%20sweetness.

Since our pour over holds enough for two cups, I use these measurements and making sure the water passes through entirely before next pour:

50g coffee, medium grind plus 2-3 clicks coarser, total water 800mL

Taste:
1) 200mL
2) 120mL

Strength:
3) 240mL
4) 240mL

I like a very acidic pour so add more to #1 and less for #2.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I am missing my aeropress and pour over now. Time to sell the Breville 870.

----------


## msommers

Coincidentally the Bodum is onsale

https://www.bodum.com/ca/en/11682-109-pour-over

----------


## flipstah

Meh the setup I have works fine. Just have to tune the grind and be meticulous on the pour time.

----------


## ercchry

> Meh the setup I have works fine. Just have to tune the grind and be meticulous on the pour time.



Pour time doesn’t seem to do much for me... 30 sec bloom them just keep a slow “heart beat” going... don’t over saturate the beans, and once they fully contract I add more water, like a pulsing

----------


## flipstah

> Pour time doesn’t seem to do much for me... 30 sec bloom them just keep a slow “heart beat” going... don’t over saturate the beans, and once they fully contract I add more water, like a pulsing



Ah good to know! Man, French press is so easy compared to this: bloom, pour, then press down when the time is right slowly.

----------


## davidI

> Ah good to know! Man, French press is so easy compared to this: bloom, pour, then press down when the time is right slowly.



James Hoffman (coffee guru with a good YouTube channel and excellent... wait for it... Coffee Table book called the World Atlas of Coffee) doesn't think the bloom actually adds any benefit. It can still be nice to do and perhaps adds some aroma to the kitchen while you pour but from a taste perspective even trained tasters can't discern a difference.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I run a pretty rough splash and dash.

----------


## sl888

> Was able to get a hold of some chemex filters and was fiddling around. Did the whole spiral pour and timing deal. 
> 
> Still have to figure out the right grind for it because its a bit too bland. Or is it supposed to be? Definitely more flavours on a French press I find.



How many grams are you using? What is your current total brew time? What coffee? You have a very deep brew bed so I suggest going pretty course. You don't want it to clog.




> The prices have come down...so sad no gold option anymore
> 
> https://ablebrewing.com/products/kone



I can't believe I paid full price for the original when it first came out. I haven't touched it in 5 years. I enjoy a cleaner cup so paper>metal. 




> James Hoffman (coffee guru with a good YouTube channel and excellent... wait for it... Coffee Table book called the World Atlas of Coffee) doesn't think the bloom actually adds any benefit. It can still be nice to do and perhaps adds some aroma to the kitchen while you pour but from a taste perspective even trained tasters can't discern a difference.



Where did you see this? He did a video on hard water bloom for his weird coffee science series and his v60 technique includes a bloom step. If you're brewing freshly roasted coffee, within a few days, you definitely wanna bloom to degas.

----------


## davidI

> Where did you see this? He did a video on hard water bloom for his weird coffee science series and his v60 technique includes a bloom step. If you're brewing freshly roasted coffee, within a few days, you definitely wanna bloom to degas.



It's mentioned in his book - probably on the YouTube channel as well. Edit: I looked at the book again and he doesn't mention taste but rather that there is no science to support the bloom. "Despite the widespread nature of this practice, there isn't a lot of science to justify it. It might be that releasing some of the carbon dioxide helps make the coffee easier to extract, and some studies seem to support this. I think it also adds a pleasant moment in the morning coffee ritual as watching the grounds bloom is a little mesmerizing".

AFAIK, general consensus is that you don't need to worry about 'degassing' except for pulling espresso shots. Pour-overs or immersion methods will have ample time to fully-saturate the grinds while brewing, though some people argue it's still better to degass to avoid uneven saturation due to CO2. 

There's no harm in doing the bloom, except for perhaps allowing your water temp to decrease, so if you have the extra minute and enjoy it then go for it.

Perhaps you can arrange for a blind-tasting and see if you can discern any difference yourself.

----------


## spikerS

Well, today, I discovered that I am definitely NOT a coffee snob. Y'all do too much for a cup of coffee.

I will just stick to these:

----------


## sl888

> It's mentioned in his book - probably on the YouTube channel as well. Edit: I looked at the book again and he doesn't mention taste but rather that there is no science to support the bloom. "Despite the widespread nature of this practice, there isn't a lot of science to justify it. It might be that releasing some of the carbon dioxide helps make the coffee easier to extract, and some studies seem to support this. I think it also adds a pleasant moment in the morning coffee ritual as watching the grounds bloom is a little mesmerizing".
> 
> AFAIK, general consensus is that you don't need to worry about 'degassing' except for pulling espresso shots. Pour-overs or immersion methods will have ample time to fully-saturate the grinds while brewing, though some people argue it's still better to degass to avoid uneven saturation due to CO2. 
> 
> There's no harm in doing the bloom, except for perhaps allowing your water temp to decrease, so if you have the extra minute and enjoy it then go for it.
> 
> Perhaps you can arrange for a blind-tasting and see if you can discern any difference yourself.



I've been meaning to but haven't gotten around to it yet. This reminds me, there is a chemist I follow on my coffee Instagram account. He has a 3 part article on blooming. If you're interested, check it out: https://www.npcoffeescience.com/
I'm not gonna read it until I do my little test.




> Well, today, I discovered that I am definitely NOT a coffee snob. Y'all do too much for a cup of coffee.



It can get deep, especially when you start messing with water.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I know exactly what I'm a snob about, freshly ground beans. I know there's a whole rabbit hole beyond that, but I just can't get interested in it. I truly can taste the difference with fresh beans, and I will take the cheapest costco or superstore beans, freshly ground and prepared by ANY method, over a k-cup. 

I also cannot deal with a reheated cup of coffee. gross. I'd rather pop a caffeine pill (which I keep around) if I don't have time to make a fresh cup. 

Sometimes buy nicer beans, sometimes buy fresher beans, but the differences are more subtle to my heathen tastebuds.

----------


## ercchry

Water is my thing, good water was a game changer

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fresh, like me.

----------


## flipstah

> I know exactly what I'm a snob about, freshly ground beans. I know there's a whole rabbit hole beyond that, but I just can't get interested in it. I truly can taste the difference with fresh beans, and I will take the cheapest costco or superstore beans, freshly ground and prepared by ANY method, over a k-cup. 
> 
> I also cannot deal with a reheated cup of coffee. gross. I'd rather pop a caffeine pill (which I keep around) if I don't have time to make a fresh cup. 
> 
> Sometimes buy nicer beans, sometimes buy fresher beans, but the differences are more subtle to my heathen tastebuds.



Stick it in the fridge = $3 cold brew

----------


## ExtraSlow

Now you are trolling me. Cold coffee is not cold brew.

----------


## ercchry

> Now you are trolling me. Cold coffee is not cold brew.



Mmm... I should get back into that. Sous vide cold brew is awesome. Have it hot, have it cold... just make it as a concentrate so you don’t dilute it with boiling water or ice cubes

----------


## flipstah

> Now you are trolling me. Cold coffee is not cold brew.



But can you tell the difference?...

----------


## sl888

> Water is my thing, good water was a game changer



What water are you using?

----------


## ercchry

> What water are you using?



Just filtered, no room for a cooler in the kitchen so haven’t played with different types of bottled yet

----------


## ExtraSlow

Read something about a guy who swears by distilled water. Creeps me out, because I like drinking calgary tap water over distilled for sure.

----------


## ercchry

The chlorine fresh out of the tap kills me. I will wait for the brita to filter vs drink tap haha

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Re-mineralized reverse osmosized ostracized ostrich water is the murder hornets' knees.

----------


## flipstah

The grind size def did matter; thanks!

It was the Gesha Village blend from Monogram and the chemex filter brought out the fruity smell and acidic notes.

I could get used to the chemex taste but man do you need patience

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> The grind size def did matter; thanks!
> 
> It was the Gesha Village blend from Monogram and the chemex filter brought out the fruity smell and acidic notes.
> 
> I could get used to the chemex taste but man do you need patience



Gesha Village is niiiiiiiiiice.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> I know exactly what I'm a snob about, freshly ground beans. I know there's a whole rabbit hole beyond that, but I just can't get interested in it. I truly can taste the difference with fresh beans, and I will take the cheapest costco or superstore beans, freshly ground and prepared by ANY method, over a k-cup. 
> 
> I also cannot deal with a reheated cup of coffee. gross. I'd rather pop a caffeine pill (which I keep around) if I don't have time to make a fresh cup. 
> 
> Sometimes buy nicer beans, sometimes buy fresher beans, but the differences are more subtle to my heathen tastebuds.




I hear you on the fresh beans, but I don't like dark roasts much so it's a little limiting sometimes on the cheaper stuff. Finding an affordable light roast would be great. Currently I am buying from a Calgary roaster and it's $80 for a 5 lb bag. Almost have used 2 in the 3 months I have been working from home. Guess that's about a lb a week. 

Sometimes if I need a kick in the afternoon I fire up the Nespresso machine, best pod based system I have found.

I can tell the difference between cold brew and ice (cold) coffee ya lol.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Superstore purple bag. $15/kg or less.

----------


## sabad66

Was gifted a bag of this stuff and brewed it for the first time today. Pretty good, definitely tastes a bit more complex than my usual go-to (Ethical Lush), but at the same time also a bit lighter. Will need a few more days with it to see if I truly like it enough to switch over but so far it’s decent

----------


## killramos

> Well, today, I discovered that I am definitely NOT a coffee snob. Y'all do too much for a cup of coffee.
> 
> I will just stick to these:



That thing looks sweet. But everyone knows the McDonalds k cups are the way to go.

Tim Hortons is the front driveway of k cups

----------


## flipstah

> Gesha Village is niiiiiiiiiice.



It's my fav blend next to Ardent blend. 

Do you know the difference when it's 'washed'? I have no idea.

Keep us posted 
@sabad66

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> It's my fav blend next to Ardent blend. 
> 
> Do you know the difference when it's 'washed'? I have no idea.
> 
> Keep us posted 
> @sabad66



I like all of their Yirgacheffes. Prefer Ardent natural slightly over Ardent washed. Seemed a bit more mellow for me. Love it. Free shipping is now $40. Used to be $50.

----------


## Strider

> It's my fav blend next to Ardent blend. 
> 
> Do you know the difference when it's 'washed'? I have no idea.



Stop calling these blends, these are single origin (often single farm/producer) coffees worthy of the six dollar sign coffee thread. Leave the blends and Tim Hortons for the non-Aspen coffee thread.

Washed is when the cherry (fruit) is removed from the coffee bean before drying, whereas Natural processed is dried with the coffee cherry on the bean before processing. Natural process usually results in more fruity flavors coming through.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Natural coffee is the beans are dried in the cherry, washed is dried without the cherry. I prefer washed but depends on the bean, some are too fruity tasting for my liking... Anything too pungent with strawberry flavour is no bueno to me personally.

----------


## flipstah

Thanks for that education.  :thumbs up: 




> Stop calling these blends, these are single origin (often single farm/producer) coffees worthy of the six dollar sign coffee thread. Leave the blends and Tim Hortons for the non-Aspen coffee thread.
> 
> Washed is when the cherry (fruit) is removed from the coffee bean before drying, whereas Natural processed is dried with the coffee cherry on the bean before processing. Natural process usually results in more fruity flavors coming through.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Hey Covfefe fans.
I have an Aeropress with a unopened pack of filters and a Hario V60 with a about 85% full pack of filters for free in exchange for a promise to donate something small to the food bank bin sometime when you are at the grocery store.
Both were used on and off for about 1 year. Pickup nowhere near Aspen.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Stuff above going into the garbage/compost/recycling in two hours if no one wants the above. Meet in my Free Candy van by the Mission Safeway.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> That thing looks sweet. But everyone knows the McDonalds k cups are the way to go.
> 
> Tim Hortons is the front driveway of k cups



You mean dirt driveway and jean shorts.

----------


## sl888

> Stuff above going into the garbage/compost/recycling in two hours if no one wants the above. Meet in my Free Candy van by the Mission Safeway.



Is it gone?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Is it gone?



Still have the V60 if you want it.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Cheap gooseneck kettle on sale at the moment

https://www.amazon.ca/Hamilton-Beach.../dp/B06Y2JQ8M6

----------


## flipstah

With the Gesha Village bean depleted, I went to the Monogram Luis #5 nomnomonomnomz I like em. 

If I want to try the polar opposite, does anyone have recommendations?

----------


## sl888

Keep an eye out for Kenyan coffees. It should be in season soon. One of my favourite origins, especially if you love acidity (juicy). For local, I'd recommend David Kim's Sezita. It can be purchased as white (light roast) or black (darker but not dark).
I believe P&S are still offering a Burundian, another tasty origin. 
If you wanna splurge and try something unique, have a look at Rosso's reserve menu. It is mostly excess stock from their coffee importing business but there are some gems: Finca Deborah, Daterra and La Palma y El Tucan.
If you're starting to explore, I'd suggest trying different countries of origin, processes and most importantly varietals.

Edit: Eight Ounce have been bringing in beans from all over the country so a good way to support Canadian roasters during this time.

----------


## flipstah

Awesome, thanks for the advice  :Smilie:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I have the P&S Burundi right now. It is very bright. Lots of character but I have to add a bit more water than I normally do.
Why is SxF's coffee so much more expensive? I like their stuff and want to support small business. It is tough to say that it is 20-30% better than Monogram. Are the beans that much more exclusive?

----------


## davidI

Some new morning mouth sex.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Butt secks. Nomad's great. I recall Monogram bringing some in last year.

----------


## flipstah

Orgasm in the mouth

----------


## sl888

> Why is SxF's coffee so much more expensive? I like their stuff and want to support small business. It is tough to say that it is 20-30% better than Monogram. Are the beans that much more exclusive?



I wouldn't say more exclusive but Monogram is more direct trade, whereas SxF gets their beans from an importer.




> Some new morning mouth sex.



Super jealous! I see that Kinu in the background too! Would love to get some Nomad. Never heard of Genji Challa, will have to dig a little. My Nano Challa from The Barn just arrived.
It seems like overseas shipping has returned to normal. Received my orders from The Barn, Colonna and Tim Wendelboe in a timely manner. For Canadian roasters, I got Rogue Wave in Edmonton and Harken out in Van.

----------


## davidI

> Super jealous! I see that Kinu in the background too! Would love to get some Nomad. Never heard of Genji Challa, will have to dig a little. My Nano Challa from The Barn just arrived.
> It seems like overseas shipping has returned to normal. Received my orders from The Barn, Colonna and Tim Wendelboe in a timely manner. For Canadian roasters, I got Rogue Wave in Edmonton and Harken out in Van.



I'm in Spain so shipping form Nomad is super easy. BookFace keeps pushing adds for the Barn to me. What bean did you get from them? Let me know how it is... Steep price of admission but I'll treat myself one of these days!

I'll have to check out Colonna and Tim Wendelboe.

----------


## flipstah

Looks like they deliver to Canada. Only 40 euros lol

----------


## sl888

> I'm in Spain so shipping form Nomad is super easy. BookFace keeps pushing adds for the Barn to me. What bean did you get from them? Let me know how it is... Steep price of admission but I'll treat myself one of these days!
> 
> I'll have to check out Colonna and Tim Wendelboe.



I got Nano Challa/Ethiopia and La Maria/Colombia. I've ordered before from The Barn, always good. Shipping to Canada was 8.50. They are currently offering a gesha from Cerro Azul, 150 grams for 48.
So many amazing roasters in the EU. I'd be ordering from all over if I was still in the UK.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Top tip, the grounds cup from a hario mini slim mill is NOT dishwasher safe. Bought a replacement of rhe same model from Amazon, it was an "open box" for $37, which seems like a great price. The handle has a small redesign, so you can't mix and match everything, but the grounds cup is same.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Local African cafe has these beans. I'm stocked up, didn't buy, but may try later.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Have been daily drinking Monogram beans for months now as quality and have sold a few beans that I bought 2 lb bags of, but they haven't sold anything recently that I love enough to daily drink so I yolo'd and bought a 2 lb bag of these off Amazon

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Actually pretty good, roast date was a month ago so not super old, definitely a light roast by look of the beans and taste. Good bang for the buck value and will help reduce my monthly $ spend on coffee.

I still weep that Costco doesn't sell the blue bag of Kauai beans any more, that shit was my go to for a daily drinker for a long time.

----------


## davidI

> I got Nano Challa/Ethiopia and La Maria/Colombia. I've ordered before from The Barn, always good. Shipping to Canada was €8.50. They are currently offering a gesha from Cerro Azul, 150 grams for €48.
> So many amazing roasters in the EU. I'd be ordering from all over if I was still in the UK.



I've been jonesing for some "The Barn" ever since you mentioned it. Finally pulled the trigger. Shipping took a long time but I am thoroughly enjoying both bags.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I will have to try this Nano Challa! The Monogram Moonlight has been sublime.

----------


## flipstah

Got the Analog Godfather Espresso at Co-op today. I forgot how delicious this one is  :Drool:

----------


## ercchry

I miss good coffee... need to up the equipment game at the lake, this pre-ground drip coffee maker BS is awful... doesn’t help I don’t even have a scale either haha

----------


## davidI

> I will have to try this Nano Challa! The Monogram Moonlight has been sublime.



I think I prefer the Dambi Uddo but they're both delicious.

----------


## flipstah

> I miss good coffee... need to up the equipment game at the lake, this pre-ground drip coffee maker BS is awful... doesn’t help I don’t even have a scale either haha



Life is too short for bad coffee.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I think I prefer the Dambi Uddo but they're both delicious.



I don't know where to buy these in Calgary.

----------


## sl888

> I've been jonesing for some "The Barn" ever since you mentioned it. Finally pulled the trigger. Shipping took a long time but I am thoroughly enjoying both bags.



Whoa! That's a nice Ethiopian duo! Interested to hear your thoughts on Genji Challa from Nomad vs. Nano Challa.




> I will have to try this Nano Challa! The Monogram Moonlight has been sublime.






> I don't know where to buy these in Calgary.



Luna Coffee (Enjoy Luna) in Vancouver is the only Canadian roaster with beans from the Nano Challa Cooperative. They've labeled it Techno Peach. It might be a different lot from The Barn. Check Eight Ounce Coffee. I know they have Luna for sale.
Hatch in Markham, ON has Dambi Uddo under Okoluu label. Again, it could be a different lot. 
I might order from Hatch in the near future. I'm always down for a group buy to save on shipping. It probably won't be until the end of September since I have 10 bags coming within the next month.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Good call. I will drop by eight ounce.

----------


## msommers

I miss having a great cup of coffee. On the matcha train, no crash, keep an even keel throughout the day.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Tofino coffee

----------


## duaner

Just picked up a one-cup Melitta pour-over at London Drugs for $4.49 and bamboo filters for $4.99. Got tired of using the drip for one cup. My wife and I use fresh ground Ethical Bean or Salt Spring in the French press in the morning but she only has the one cup. I'm only using pre-ground Nabob for the drip/pour-over, which needs to change, but I don't want to rip through the good stuff while being unemployed.

https://www.londondrugs.com/melitta-.../L2052348.html

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pour over is great. Even cheap beans, freshly ground, is pretty good.

----------


## duaner

> Pour over is great. Even cheap beans, freshly ground, is pretty good.



I should try that. It isn't that Nabob is terrible but it isn't great either. I may try getting a reusable filter as well, to see if that helps with flavour. A review of this pour-over on Amazon recommends a PC brand one for $10.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Any shitty beans, freshly ground, is better than any pre-ground. Filter type is personal preference.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I backed the Espro pour over on kickstarter however many months ago, finally got the unit a few weeks ago and really like it. Better results than with my v60, I like the peep hole for seeing how full the mug is getting, just a better extraction overall.

----------


## ercchry

> I miss good coffee... need to up the equipment game at the lake, this pre-ground drip coffee maker BS is awful... doesn’t help I don’t even have a scale either haha



Found a old blade grinder in the back of the pantry... grabbed a scale, and found some rosso beans. Good enough for the lake, much improved

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bro, scale is overthinking it. 2 heaping teaspoons of beans is exact enough.

----------


## ercchry

> Bro, scale is overthinking it. 2 heaping teaspoons of beans is exact enough.



And you call yourself an engineer...  :ROFL!: 

Bean volume varies way too much!

- - - Updated - - -




> Bro, scale is overthinking it. 2 heaping teaspoons of beans is exact enough.



And you call yourself an engineer...  :ROFL!: 

Bean volume varies way too much!

- - - Updated - - -




> Bro, scale is overthinking it. 2 heaping teaspoons of beans is exact enough.



And you call yourself an engineer...  :ROFL!: 

Bean volume varies way too much!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> And you call yourself an engineer... 
> 
> Bean volume varies way too much!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> And you call yourself an engineer... 
> ...



I rarely call myself an engineer. I try to dissasociate myself from those assholes. But I did enjoy this post for some reason about three times as much as expected. so I'm quoting.

----------


## ercchry

Well, it posted 3x more than I thought it did  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Is a heaping teaspoon similar to a triangle?

Asking for SKR

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The Cuisinart bean grinder (preferred burr-type) _is on_ sale at Costco within the next month.
I have one and it's excellent. Too lazy to look up link right meow.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Lazy cunt^

It's this. It's now.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Is a heaping teaspoon similar to a triangle?
> 
> Asking for SKR



The devil's triangle?

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Looking forward to trying these out.

----------


## killramos

Excellent choice, appropriate lack of siding.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

https://www.costco.ca/fellow-stagg-e...100699525.html

Stagg EKG kettle for $159 at Costco.ca.

----------


## ercchry

8 ounce is a magical place!

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I've got some Luna, Pilot, and April. Rooftop is enroute. Ready for the lockdown.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

This shizzle is good!

APRIL COFFEE ROASTERS SUSTAINABLE PROFILE COFFEE - COSTA RICA
https://eightouncecoffee.ca/collecti...fee-costa-rica

----------


## flipstah

Lots of beans on sale at Midtown Co-op mmmmm

----------


## ExtraSlow

Shop local yo. Love the non-contact pickup.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

^nice find! I was not aware of a roastery there.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Christmas blend not too foamy after resting from the Dec 9 roast date. 

Feeling festive.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Scuba Santa?

----------


## ExtraSlow

He's a part of my heritage.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Rooftop Roasters Fresh Tracks is really mellow. Monogram Gesha Natural is really nice. Both perfect for a day like this.  :thumbs up:

----------


## ercchry

Drinking the gesha natural today too... little left, then opening the washed version

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> He's a part of my heritage.



You're culturally appropriating Columbians by drinking coffee.

----------


## davidI

> You're culturally appropriating Columbians by drinking coffee.



British Columbians? Or Colombians?

----------


## sl888

Better late than never. My first shipment of 8 tubes from the KaffeBox advent calendar.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> British Columbians? Or Colombians?



Did I spell it wrong? I didn't realize it was spelled differently.

----------


## mr2mike

Read a map! Lol

----------


## bjstare

All you fancy coffee drinkers... couple of questions:

1. How do you make your coffee? Pour over? French Press? Normal drip machine?
2. What do you do after you open a bag to keep it fresh? A 1lb bag would last a little while obviously, and in my experience it starts to taste worse just a few days after opening

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Americano for me since I like to taste the coffee. Once I open the bag, it stays in a sealed container, usually it's in the grinder hopper. I don't notice much degradation if any.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pour over for me. My "good beans" from mount pleasant roasters are usually in my kitchen within days of roasting, and they go into an airtight cannister when I open it up. Don't notice any degradation in the 1-2 weeks it takes to use the bag up.

----------


## Strider

> All you fancy coffee drinkers... couple of questions:
> 
> 1. How do you make your coffee? Pour over? French Press? Normal drip machine?
> 2. What do you do after you open a bag to keep it fresh? A 1lb bag would last a little while obviously, and in my experience it starts to taste worse just a few days after opening



1. Combination of Espresso, latte, v60 pourover, and Aeropress
2. A knockoff version of this https://planetarydesign.com/shop/air...hen-canisters/ and drink more/faster

----------


## flipstah

> All you fancy coffee drinkers... couple of questions:
> 
> 1. How do you make your coffee? Pour over? French Press? Normal drip machine?
> 2. What do you do after you open a bag to keep it fresh? A 1lb bag would last a little while obviously, and in my experience it starts to taste worse just a few days after opening



French Press for me; I put mine in an airtight container and stored in a cool cupboard with little to no exposure to light

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> All you fancy coffee drinkers... couple of questions:
> 
> 1. How do you make your coffee? Pour over? French Press? Normal drip machine?
> 2. What do you do after you open a bag to keep it fresh? A 1lb bag would last a little while obviously, and in my experience it starts to taste worse just a few days after opening



1. French press 95% of the time, otherwise latte or americano from my espresso machine
2. I primarily buy coffee every 2 weeks in 340 gram bags so I just keep it in the small bags they come in...doesn't help with larger volume matters, could go with an air tight container but if you're sealing up your bag good then not sure how much if a difference it will make....just drink 5 mugs a day  :Clap:

----------


## taemo

> All you fancy coffee drinkers... couple of questions:
> 
> 1. How do you make your coffee? Pour over? French Press? Normal drip machine?
> 2. What do you do after you open a bag to keep it fresh? A 1lb bag would last a little while obviously, and in my experience it starts to taste worse just a few days after opening



I rotate between my moka pot for fine grain coffee and french press and vietnamese drip coffee.

----------


## bjstare

I'm thinking of dabbling with a pour over system. Suggestions for a good place to start? There's a Hario V60 starter kit on amazon for $37, I feel like you can't really go wrong with that. Is buying one of those silly gooseneck kettles a necessity though?

Also, does anyone have recommendation for an insulated carafe? Again Hario makes one for ~$65 that looks nice.. I have no idea what other brands are good though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

start with whatever kettle you already have and give it a shot. I use a "blinkone" pour over filter, but I'm sure the hario is fine. I just prefer not to mess with the paper filter for each cup.

----------


## sl888

> All you fancy coffee drinkers... couple of questions:
> 
> 1. How do you make your coffee? Pour over? French Press? Normal drip machine?
> 2. What do you do after you open a bag to keep it fresh? A 1lb bag would last a little while obviously, and in my experience it starts to taste worse just a few days after opening






> I'm thinking of dabbling with a pour over system. Suggestions for a good place to start? There's a Hario V60 starter kit on amazon for $37, I feel like you can't really go wrong with that. Is buying one of those silly gooseneck kettles a necessity though?
> 
> Also, does anyone have recommendation for an insulated carafe? Again Hario makes one for ~$65 that looks nice.. I have no idea what other brands are good though.



1. 100% pourover these days. Kinda gave up on the Aeropress unless I'm camping or traveling.
2. I let my bean degas for at least 14 days (light roast). Most of my roasted beans are coming from overseas so they're ready to go when it gets here. I have a couple Fellow Atmos vacuum canisters for storage after opening. 
How old are your beans? I wouldn't worry about getting a gooseneck kettle if you're starting out but it definitely helps with precise pouring and water flow. I recommend a scale and something for good water, like Third Wave Water. Is this the kit you're looking at? https://eightouncecoffee.ca/products...r-pourover-kit Cheaper and from a local retailer.

----------


## Strider

> 2. What do you do after you open a bag to keep it fresh? A 1lb bag would last a little while obviously, and in my experience it starts to taste worse just a few days after opening



Something just occurred to me... are you using preground coffee?
A burr grinder and scale are more essential than a gooseneck kettle.

----------


## flipstah

> Something just occurred to me... are you using preground coffee?
> A burr grinder and scale are more essential than a gooseneck kettle.



This. All of this. The Encore grinder has been making dividends for me, even with a French press.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Oh hell yeah. pre-ground is for chumps. Grind every cup.

----------


## flipstah

> Oh hell yeah. pre-ground is for chumps. Grind every cup.

----------


## ercchry

Rate my pour  :Love: 

Step one: turn in the kettle, filtered water

Step two: weigh out beans; 16:1 ratio, 28g = 448ml coffee, perfect fit for my basic white girl mug



Step three: rinse filter (remember to empty mug before starting the brew)



Step four: grind! Slightly more course than machine grind, more fine that French press



Step five: add grounds to filter, level, zero scale



Step six: bloom; 2x water weight vs coffee weight



Step seven: first pour, spiral from outside to centre of coffee; 1/3 of remaining weight to 448g

Oh no! Ran out of uploads.. brb

----------


## ercchry

Step eight: wait till about here, second pour



Step nine: final pour about here



Enjoy:

----------


## holden

What temp is your water .

----------


## ercchry

> What temp is your water ��.



That’s probably the last major thing on the list... GF prefers machine though; so still in discussions over a fancy kettle vs a fancy machine. The chemex ottomatic 2.0 might be the compromise

----------


## bjstare

JFC, I have a day job. Between that and posting on beyond, idk if I have time for pour over coffee  :ROFL!:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

And get yourself some red knobs, errchhryyyy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

well, there's other options for pour-over coffee. Here's my photo-essay:
I use the T-fal Express kettle with 1.7L of water in it (seems like enough) 

A blinkone canister, an hario mini slim mill. with 2x 1/8 cup of beans (don't be an amateur and use a 1/4 cup scoop)



It makes this much ground coffee: 


A blinkone metal filter/stand and a cup that my kid gave me for Christmas three years ago. Note the careful positioning of the cup, this is important. 


- - - Updated - - -

.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Attachment 96577
Splash some water in. takes about 6 splashes. 
Attachment 96578
When you lift up the filter to look inside, your hand may get a steam burn. 
Attachment 96579
If you see the coffee up to this level, probably time to stop. 

If you don't stop, it overflows, and if you positioned the cup in the right place, it runs into the sink and not onto the floor. 
Attachment 96580

- - - Updated and what the fuck is happening with my attached images? - - -

If you get distracted by making sure the kids have had their medication, or you have to make a grilled cheese sandwich, or braid their hair, or drive them to the bus or something, then making sure the coffee cup is overflowing into the sink is pretty important.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Nice spoof mr slow.  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

I wonder when this thread will come full circle and you are all drinking from a keurig again

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I wonder when this thread will come full circle and you are all drinking from a keurig again



I can and do duplicate my process in the office.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I've been using 5 gallon jugs of reverse osmosis water and packets of Third Wave Water for the past month or so, there's a drastic difference of improvement from filtered tap water.

https://eightouncecoffee.ca/products...r&_ss=e&_v=1.0

Also bought the single gallon packs originally and have quite a few left if anyone in the dirty south is interested in trying some out, would give packs away if you didn't want to spend $20 on a pack to test - https://www.amazon.ca/ProfileThird-W...dp/B077JG9X8Y/

----------


## oster

@ercchry
 what grinder is that?

----------


## ercchry

> @ercchry
>  what grinder is that?



This one:

https://eightouncecoffee.ca/collecti...e-brew-grinder

----------


## ExtraSlow

Okay that grinder is bawss.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Okay that grinder is bawss.



balls?

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## bjstare

Rec's for a good burr grinder? Value is more important than budget, within reason (i.e. over my cold dead body I still wouldn't spend $500 on one, no matter how aesthetically pleasing it is).

----------


## npham

We bought this ages ago, so I'm sure there are much better ones now:
https://www.breville.com/ca/en/produ...rs/bcg820.html

----------


## killramos

$300 and it doesn’t make the coffee for you?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Rec's for a good burr grinder? Value is more important than budget, within reason (i.e. over my cold dead body I still wouldn't spend $500 on one, no matter how aesthetically pleasing it is).



Yes. The one Canadian Tire carries and more recently, Costco. I think it's a Cuisinart.
Actually, I'm getting deja vu. Dig back a couple pages and I'm sure I've mentioned this before.

----------


## flipstah

I have a Baratza Encore and they’re $200

----------


## ercchry

> This one:
> 
> https://eightouncecoffee.ca/collecti...e-brew-grinder



This one can be had for under $400... if you havent ordered from 8 ounce before... first order coffee, use 10% discount on grinder order

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Rec's for a good burr grinder? Value is more important than budget, within reason (i.e. over my cold dead body I still wouldn't spend $500 on one, no matter how aesthetically pleasing it is).



Do you need it for espresso? If its for coffee, just buy a $100 burr frinder from crusinart or soemthing.

----------


## Strider

> Rec's for a good burr grinder? Value is more important than budget, within reason (i.e. over my cold dead body I still wouldn't spend $500 on one, no matter how aesthetically pleasing it is).



Baratza Encore seems to be the go-to entry level grinder




> $300 and it doesnt make the coffee for you?



$300 is barely the tip of the iceberg. But if you save yourself $5/day going to Phil and Sebastian, $2k worth of espresso gear pays itself off pretty quickly

----------


## ExtraSlow

the thing is, people spend $2k, and then still spend $5/day. Because who drinks only one coffee a day?

----------


## sl888

> I have a Baratza Encore and theyre $200






> Baratza Encore seems to be the go-to entry level grinder



My sister bought an Encore yesterday. Coming from a Vario and Commandante, I'm impressed with the grind distribution of the Encore at its fine to medium settings. Easily the best electric grinder for $200.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Can you use it with a single wall filter basket? Ah I may have already asked this. I don't think you can. My hunt continues...

----------


## bjstare

> This one can be had for under $400... if you haven’t ordered from 8 ounce before... first order coffee, use 10% discount on grinder order



Great idea. I'll probably do this, but buy the Encore. If after a year or two I decide I want to be a coffee hardo, then I'll probably switch up.

----------


## sabad66

If you’re looking for an excuse to replace your old machine as well, I’d highly recommend this:
https://www.breville.com/us/en/produ...ee/bdc650.html

Adjustable burr grinder and maker all in one. Also supports single cup brewing if you don’t want to make a full pot. 

Once you figure out the settings that work for you, it makes a very consistent and excellent pot/cup of coffee. bonus is that you don’t have yet another small appliance taking up space.

----------


## bjstare

I am likely going to replace the drip coffee maker we have as well, as my wife wants to be able to still be able to make a normal pot of coffee and not mess around with something like pour over. 
@sabad66
 I almost pulled the trigger on that yesterday actually, but decided not to for the following reasons: I have concerns (perhaps unfounded) about maintenance, cleaning, and reliability of something like that; additionally, if we decide we want to buy an espresso machine next year, then I'll still have to buy a grinder.

On that note, I'm likely going to pick up a Moccamaster... does anyone have a better alternative I should be looking at? These seem to be pretty highly regarded (commensurate with the cost I suppose).

----------


## tirebob

> the thing is, people spend $2k, and then still spend $5/day. Because who drinks only one coffee a day?



Fuck since getting this unit, I am drinking like a minimum 3 double shots a day. I am getting my espresso game on point now. It was a bit of a learning curve but now every pull is beautiful! I can't honestly say I have had a better one anywhere. I am sure though that is just because I haven't experienced the right places yet, but I don't care. I have zero regrets buying this machine!

----------


## dirtsniffer

moccamaster. do it. I have a breville bambino plus and it's great as well.

----------


## sabad66

> I am likely going to replace the drip coffee maker we have as well, as my wife wants to be able to still be able to make a normal pot of coffee and not mess around with something like pour over. 
> @sabad66
>  I almost pulled the trigger on that yesterday actually, but decided not to for the following reasons: I have concerns (perhaps unfounded) about maintenance, cleaning, and reliability of something like that; additionally, if we decide we want to buy an espresso machine next year, then I'll still have to buy a grinder.
> 
> On that note, I'm likely going to pick up a Moccamaster... does anyone have a better alternative I should be looking at? These seem to be pretty highly regarded (commensurate with the cost I suppose).



I actually had those same concerns after reading reviews (moreso the reliability), but since i got mine with Air Miles i figured it was worth the risk. i've used mine at least once daily for 1.5 years so far and no issues so maybe reliability is not as bad as reviews say. Maintenance wise i've descaled it with vinegar probably 8 times (it tells you when it's due) and i clean the grinder parts about every month or so. But yeah if you're going to get espresso machine anyways probably not worth investing $300 for a drip machine.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I am likely going to replace the drip coffee maker we have as well, as my wife wants to be able to still be able to make a normal pot of coffee and not mess around with something like pour over. 
> @sabad66
>  I almost pulled the trigger on that yesterday actually, but decided not to for the following reasons: I have concerns (perhaps unfounded) about maintenance, cleaning, and reliability of something like that; additionally, if we decide we want to buy an espresso machine next year, then I'll still have to buy a grinder.
> 
> On that note, I'm likely going to pick up a Moccamaster... does anyone have a better alternative I should be looking at? These seem to be pretty highly regarded (commensurate with the cost I suppose).



I don't know much about these other brands mentioned but they don't look cheap. I have an older Delonghi Magnifica and it's bullet proof. I convinced a friend to buy one a few years ago and at that time Costco carried it. Something between $1k and $1.2k
It solves your grinder issue because it grinds the beans fresh every time (which is probably 70% of the reason its coffee is so good). 10+ years with zero mechanical issues. Simple de-scaling called for about 2-3x per year.

----------


## Strider

> the thing is, people spend $2k, and then still spend $5/day. Because who drinks only one coffee a day?



That's not far from the truth for me before work from home. At least I saved $5/day on the first coffee, then I could do $3 drip or even office coffee  :Barf:  for the 2nd and 3rd cups.

----------


## GenerationX

> Great idea. I'll probably do this, but buy the Encore. If after a year or two I decide I want to be a coffee hardo, then I'll probably switch up.



Bed bath & beyond 20% coupon off makes it cheaper there.

----------


## bjstare

> Bed bath & beyond 20% coupon off makes it cheaper there.



Turns out it's sold out at 8oz and Bed Bath Beyond. Just decided to go with Amazon (could have got the white one from 8oz, but we aren't white appliance people).

----------


## cet

> Fuck since getting this unit, I am drinking like a minimum 3 double shots a day. I am getting my espresso game on point now. It was a bit of a learning curve but now every pull is beautiful! I can't honestly say I have had a better one anywhere. I am sure though that is just because I haven't experienced the right places yet, but I don't care. I have zero regrets buying this machine!
> 
> Attachment 96719



Bought the same one over Christmas and it's great. Still trying to get it dialed in though.

----------


## tirebob

> Bought the same one over Christmas and it's great. Still trying to get it dialed in though.



You will find that even switching beans causes you to have to re-evaluate aspects, but so far I love it!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Wasn't paying attention and ended up with some of the "boheme" espresso roast from Mount Pleasant. Not my first choice for my morning pour over, but ill survive.

----------


## Disoblige

Never seen this before, looks interesting.

https://drinkmiura.ca/pages/buy-drin...MR28S4gINQJANQ

----------


## bjstare

This baby arrived a couple days ago. TBH when I was unboxing, I was wondering if I wasted my money since some of it seemed... idk, flimsy? 

That feeling disappeared once I used it, what a wonderful piece of machinery. Coffee is good, of course, but its also fast and nearly silent. Would absolutely recommend.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

^ they're constructed in a basic fashion so that if you ever need to repair or replace anything, it's easy to do so and should last you a very long time. I enjoy mine, quality units to say the least.

----------


## duaner

Having used my pour over many times now, all I can say is it makes coffee. It tastes exactly the same as drip, which is perhaps the point. But at least the machine isn't taking up space on our all-too-small countertop and the pour over just sits in the cupboard.

----------


## kirberman

I didn't see anyone mention this site. I just started buying from them recently and I am impressed. I haven't found good Kona beans outside of Hawaii very often in Calgary. But this is legit. Not as good as direct from Hawaii but it has that subtle flavor with the nice aftertaste that I like. You have to order 4lbs at a time which I don't mind since I drink a ton. It was good enough for me to order their Jamaican Blue Mountain peaberry. I've never actually had JBM coffee before so I'm excited to try. Delivered in less than a week. Using it with my Virtuoso+ and Bonavita machine. 

https://goldstarcoffee.ca/products

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> I didn't see anyone mention this site. I just started buying from them recently and I am impressed. I haven't found good Kona beans outside of Hawaii very often in Calgary. But this is legit. Not as good as direct from Hawaii but it has that subtle flavor with the nice aftertaste that I like. You have to order 4lbs at a time which I don't mind since I drink a ton. It was good enough for me to order their Jamaican Blue Mountain peaberry. I've never actually had JBM coffee before so I'm excited to try. Delivered in less than a week. Using it with my Virtuoso+ and Bonavita machine. 
> 
> https://goldstarcoffee.ca/products



Pretty cheap for the types/source of beans, how is the roast level? Roast date on the bags?

----------


## kirberman

> Pretty cheap for the types/source of beans, how is the roast level? Roast date on the bags?




I've only had the Kona so far and its a med roast, labelled on the package. Same with the roast date. They even give you a card in the box with the roast date. My JBM arrived on Thursday (21st) and it had a roast date of the 18th. But you're right, the price is almost too good to be true. I had bought Kona from the Nordstrom coffee shop before (a couple years ago) at $40/lbs and I thought it was a decent price. This batch I got from this place is way better than the Nordstrom stuff. And as much as I love the Roasterie, their Kona always look old and dry. Not saying its the best Kona I've had but relative to how difficult it is to get it here in Calgary and its price, its pretty damn good. I saw there is a Kona dark roast available too which I will try next order unless this JBM blows my mind.

----------


## npham

If you order the dark roast Kona and want to sell me a bag, I'd be up for trying it out.

----------


## mr2mike

This egg coffee stuff keeps popping up on my news feed.

https://laboratorioespresso.it/en/sc...ffee-with-egg/

----------


## mr2mike

Have confirmed not a single Swedish person I know has heard of this. Maybe it's a 1900's thing.

----------


## killramos

Got a question for the beyond coffee snobs, I know I have been pretty hard core on my single serve coffees for years, but frankly with WFH and the wife drinking coffee again its getting to the point where I am spending 5-6 bucks a day on god damned Nespresso pods. I maintain it was the right choice for my singular Saturday Sunday AM coffee fix but at my current burn I think hitting Starbucks a few times a day would be cheaper...

So whats the way to go for a coffee maker these days? Havent owned one in years. Figure the savings relative to my current Nespresso burn rate should make this a pretty quick payout unless I ball completely out of control.

I dont need anything espresso maker crazy, just want to drink decent coffee in quantity that will get me through my day.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I mean, go full hipster and a do pour-over? I'm told that's a hipster thing.

----------


## killramos

What do I need to buy for this witchcraft, is there more involved that pressing the make button on my Nespresso?

Do people use coffee makers anymore? I think I still remember my days at Starbucks.

----------


## bjstare

> Got a question for the beyond coffee snobs, I know I have been pretty hard core on my single serve coffees for years, but frankly with WFH and the wife drinking coffee again it’s getting to the point where I am spending 5-6 bucks a day on god damned Nespresso pods. I maintain it was the right choice for my singular Saturday Sunday AM coffee fix but at my current burn I think hitting Starbucks a few times a day would be cheaper...
> 
> So what’s the way to go for a coffee maker these days? Haven’t owned one in years. Figure the savings relative to my current Nespresso burn rate should make this a pretty quick payout unless I ball completely out of control.
> 
> I don’t need anything espresso maker crazy, just want to drink decent coffee in quantity that will get me through my day.






> This baby arrived a couple days ago. TBH when I was unboxing, I was wondering if I wasted my money since some of it seemed... idk, flimsy? 
> 
> That feeling disappeared once I used it, what a wonderful piece of machinery. Coffee is good, of course, but its also fast and nearly silent. Would absolutely recommend.



Does it make better coffee than a cheapie? Idk. I probably couldn't tell in a blind test. I do like this thing though.

All Moccamasters are the same basic machine, with minor variations. Just figure out if you want glass or insulated carafe, what size, what color, and auto drip-stop or not. Still happy with ours. Would buy again. I would probably go with an auto-drip stop model though, I thought I'd like the switch on the filter basket, as you can control how fast your coffee is going through/let it bloom/etc, but its kind of turning out to just be a pain in the butt.

----------


## killramos

Moccamaster eh?

I’ll Google.

----------


## ExtraSlow

killer, try this dudes procedure. I think his equipment is under $50 total. 
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/362...85#post4937285

----------


## Cagare

> Does it make better coffee than a cheapie? Idk. I probably couldn't tell in a blind test. I do like this thing though.
> 
> All Moccamasters are the same basic machine, with minor variations. Just figure out if you want glass or insulated carafe, what size, what color, and auto drip-stop or not. Still happy with ours. Would buy again. I would probably go with an auto-drip stop model though, I thought I'd like the switch on the filter basket, as you can control how fast your coffee is going through/let it bloom/etc, but its kind of turning out to just be a pain in the butt.



I have a mochamaster as well. With a 40 oz insulated carafe. I am very happy with mine, have had it 6 years. The difference I find compared to cheapie versions the temperature is much more consistent. The auto-drip stop model would be the only thing I would want in addition to the version I have. I guess the other advantages are that the boiler is super fast (6 minutes for a full pot, even after 6 years of use) and quiet, althought those are less of a concern for me.

----------


## ercchry

> killer, try this dudes procedure. I think his equipment is under $50 total. 
> https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/362...85#post4937285



Pfffffff... you wish pal, the key to good coffee: Ode grinder

----------


## killramos

I think people have very much mistaken my coffee needs, more quantity than quality.

So those moccamaster things are generally around 400 bucks?

----------


## ExtraSlow

that Ode grinder is pure sex. Very much like.

----------


## bjstare

> I think people have very much mistaken my coffee needs, more quantity than quality.



Yeah, same. I thought I wanted quality, then I realized that I actually didn't care that much. I'm happy with decent quality coffee, and a nice machine to make it. +1 for it being quite fast. The only way to get faster would be to use a Bunn model that keeps the water hot 24/7.

----------


## Cagare

> Yeah, same. I thought I wanted quality, then I realized that I actually didn't care that much. I'm happy with decent quality coffee, and a nice machine to make it. +1 for it being quite fast. The only way to get faster would be to use a Bunn model that keeps the water hot 24/7.



+1 

I originally had the coffee maker in my office at my old job. That was more about quantity during the week for myself and guests in my office. I do the fancy stuff at home on the weekend when I have the time.

I originally got it because no one cleaned the Bunn model that was in our kitchen, so the coffee got gross over time, on top of the kitchen was a fair walk and the people on that walk just would never shut up.

----------


## sabad66

> What do I need to buy for this witchcraft, is there more involved that pressing the make button on my Nespresso?
> 
> Do people use coffee makers anymore? I think I still remember my days at Starbucks.



I've mentioned it in this thread before, but the Breville The Grind machine is worth looking into. It has a hopper on top where you put whole beans in and it grinds them fresh when you make a pot. Once you get your settings dialed in based on your preferences, guaranteed to get a nice cup of coffee consistently every time. 

One thing I like about the Breville machine is that it doesn't have a warmer on the bottom, so it avoids that burnt taste that sometimes you get from leaving a pot on the warmer for too long. Another nice thing is that it has a single cup mode so if you just want to fill up your mug and go without making a full pot, it does that well too. With single cup mode it's smart enough to let the warm water steep in the coffee before releasing it into the mug, so it's not the same as just making a pot but only adding enough water for 1 or 2 cups.

I've had mine for about a year and a half and it's been reliably making at least one pot of coffee every day. If it breaks i'm buying the same model again because it's that good.

----------


## killramos

> I've mentioned it in this thread before, but the Breville The Grind machine is worth looking into. It has a hopper on top where you put whole beans in and it grinds them fresh when you make a pot. Once you get your settings dialed in based on your preferences, guaranteed to get a nice cup of coffee consistently every time. 
> 
> One thing I like about the Breville machine is that it doesn't have a warmer on the bottom, so it avoids that burnt taste that sometimes you get from leaving a pot on the warmer for too long. Another nice thing is that it has a single cup mode so if you just want to fill up your mug and go without making a full pot, it does that well too. With single cup mode it's smart enough to let the warm water steep in the coffee before releasing it into the mug, so it's not the same as just making a pot but only adding enough water for 1 or 2 cups.
> 
> I've had mine for about a year and a half and it's been reliably making at least one pot of coffee every day. If it breaks i'm buying the same model again because it's that good.



Breville BDC650BSS The Grind Control Drip Coffee Maker, Silver, Medium https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00VGGVQCI/...XAHHPZE8ABY5DZ

Something like this?

I like the idea that it has a built in grinder because I don’t own one so this is actually cheaper.

----------


## sabad66

Yup that’s the one. For some reason I thought it was closer to $250 but even at $370 it’s still worth it IMO if you use it every day. I got mine with air miles when they had a sale but definitely would buy it again for cash after having used it.

----------


## killramos

Looks like a good candidate for a bed bath and beyond coupon, my wife seems to always have these so I’ll keep an eye out.

----------


## Strider

Get the technivorm 
@cjblair
 got if you want simplicity and reliability or a Breville precision if you're willing to trade reliability for control over brew parameters.
Don't skimp on a grinder.

----------


## killramos

Who knew coffee was so complicated.

----------


## dirtsniffer

> Moccamaster eh?
> 
> I’ll Google.



Ive had a mochmaster with the insulated carafe for about 7-8 years now. Thousands of cycles. Still works as new. Carafe can keep half a pot warm for 4 hours nicely. I like that the coffee is consistent if you make 2 cups or 10. Very fast to brew

----------


## dirtsniffer

Speaking of quantity over quality.. I get 5 lbs of beans for $72 every 6 weeks from a local firefighter. Free delivery too. Local five21. Not as fancy as a lot of the things mentioned here but better than kicking horse for sure.

----------


## davidI

Fired up another 6-month subscription with Rightside Roasters out of Barcelona.

1kg/month for 160 Euros (shipped within Spain). I thought it was good value last year and they've stepped up their marketing game this year (new bags / notes on the beans).

----------


## r3ccOs

Been a long time owner of Nespresso and mid/low grade espresso machines... Parents owned a couple Cafe's in Winnipeg but I was at an age where I didn't appreciate the boutique roasters and the process.

Loved and used Nespresso for the last few years - but the amount I'm drinking now that I'm home (though still cheaper than going to the +15 cafes) is bordering on uneconomical and now I have the time to actually go through the process of making Espresso. My fav Nespresso caps are: Ristretto, Dharkan and Columbia - I also found Nespressoto taste more like a more intense coffee but was missing the texture/acidity/intensity of a real pull.

Then I took out the old Delonghi all in one and the old Breville Duo-temp and was like hum... this is "ok", maybe better than Nespresso but no matter how I ground the coffee, it kinda seemed just "ok" - never nearly as great as something at a good Cafe. In fact the reason why I bought the Duo-temp was because I thought the Delonghi may have been an inferior product (both are 15 bar)

Anyways realized now its all about the porta filter baskets. These stupid units both come with "pressurized" dual wall baskets, which basically takes the stupid out of the grind and tamping accuracy - but then makes an "ok" pull of espresso with artificial crema. No matter how fine or course I went, I just never found my coffee great... Yes different coffee tasted different, but I could never mimic a pull from P&S, Artigiano, even good earth

Ordered me a couple 51mm single wall - double non-pressurized porta filter and baskets and voila... well not voila, as it took about an hour to go through the different grinds and tamping pressures, but then I was able to actually re-create what I considered a proper shot you'd get from a Cafe.

Surprisingly..even with the cheap Delonghi all in one - the 51mm non-pressurized portafilter tasted really good, so its going to the Cottage.

For coffee.. I'm a fan of 454 from Kicking Horse, and I also go for bull rider from Fratelo's locally here... what do you guys use?

----------


## holden

> Been a long time owner of Nespresso and mid/low grade espresso machines... Parents owned a couple Cafe's in Winnipeg but I was at an age where I didn't appreciate the boutique roasters and the process.
> 
> Loved and used Nespresso for the last few years - but the amount I'm drinking now that I'm home (though still cheaper than going to the +15 cafes) is bordering on uneconomical and now I have the time to actually go through the process of making Espresso. My fav Nespresso caps are: Ristretto, Dharkan and Columbia - I also found Nespressoto taste more like a more intense coffee but was missing the texture/acidity/intensity of a real pull.
> 
> Then I took out the old Delonghi all in one and the old Breville Duo-temp and was like hum... this is "ok", maybe better than Nespresso but no matter how I ground the coffee, it kinda seemed just "ok" - never nearly as great as something at a good Cafe. In fact the reason why I bought the Duo-temp was because I thought the Delonghi may have been an inferior product (both are 15 bar)
> 
> Anyways realized now its all about the porta filter baskets. These stupid units both come with "pressurized" dual wall baskets, which basically takes the stupid out of the grind and tamping accuracy - but then makes an "ok" pull of espresso with artificial crema. No matter how fine or course I went, I just never found my coffee great... Yes different coffee tasted different, but I could never mimic a pull from P&S, Artigiano, even good earth
> 
> Ordered me a couple 51mm single wall - double non-pressurized porta filter and baskets and voila... well not voila, as it took about an hour to go through the different grinds and tamping pressures, but then I was able to actually re-create what I considered a proper shot you'd get from a Cafe.
> ...



I did the same for the Delonghi Dedica I got for cheap. Upgrade described here: http://toolsandtoys.net/guides/makin...resso-machine/

----------


## ercchry

Signed up for 5 bags of monogram every 6 weeks during their... Black Friday? Sale... best $40 ever, now it’s back up to $80, still worth it. Great coffees, did some cold brewing (well, “warm brew” alla sous vide) over the weekend, been sipping some very good cold (is iced the right word? Probably not) coffee this week in the afternoons 

Didn’t want to waste the good beans with an experiment... but also did a 4:1 cold brew concentrate out of some Costco beans, damn handy. Just dilute to 16:1 with hot water, done. Great for busy mornings

----------


## killramos

Just paid 40 bucks for 2 bags of Monogram so that sounds awesome. 

My update. I just borrowed a standard coffee maker from my mother than she never uses. Just in time to be going back back to the office lol.

----------


## r3ccOs

> I did the same for the Delonghi Dedica I got for cheap. Upgrade described here: http://toolsandtoys.net/guides/makin...resso-machine/



didn't even realize until my wife looked at the portafilter (used to barista at my Dad's shop) and was like... why/what is this?

Thinking about this now.. honest, other than maybe a back flow to remove excess moisture from a puck - I think even the cheapest Delonghi or Breville or Cusineart can do the job as long as it can push 15bar and proper temperature with the right basket or bottomless portafilter (they look so cool)

The long and short of it - its really all about the Burr grinder

----------


## ercchry

What you really need is one of these:

https://eightouncecoffee.ca/collecti...e-holder-black

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Working on this now, missed having it as a daily drinker since Costco stopped selling it a while back.

----------


## r3ccOs

> Working on this now, missed having it as a daily drinker since Costco stopped selling it a while back.



just gotta get back out to Hawaii

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Anyone into cold brew? I made my first one yesterday and I am absolutely hooked, I am going to be drinking gallons of that stuff all summer. I used the crappiest coffee we bought for baking and yolo'd the ratio and I still loved it. Going to pick up some much better beans later this week.

----------


## bjstare

Anyone have recs for good coffee, perhaps more freshly roasted that's <$20/lb? We've been buying superstore stuff that's actually pretty decent and inexpensive, but I got a few lb of free coffee from Coast to Coast recently and idk if I can go back to shitty grocery store stuff... but I also don't want to pay >$20/lb.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Check out mount pleasant. $10/lb usually roasted 1-3 days earlier. Varieties change daily. Looks like you can order online. I just buy out of the box on the fence. 
http://mountpleasantroastery.ca

----------


## ercchry

> Anyone have recs for good coffee, perhaps more freshly roasted that's <$20/lb? We've been buying superstore stuff that's actually pretty decent and inexpensive, but I got a few lb of free coffee from Coast to Coast recently and idk if I can go back to shitty grocery store stuff... but I also don't want to pay >$20/lb.



Monogram, as little as $80/5 bags if you do subscription, direct from them the bags are always super fresh, usually roasted a day or two before they’re delivered

----------


## bjstare

Wonderful. Thanks guys.

----------


## killramos

I’m not a massive coffee nerd. Bought one of those big 2-2.5lbish salt spring coffee bags from Costco for 16 bucks which seems like Good quality compromise for me. Been grinding fresh and store the beans sealed in a Tupperware. 

Bought a few bags from monogram (ridiculous cost face value I think I paid $40 bucks for 2 small bags and lasted me like 9 days...) find it very hard to get a cup of their coffee right for me. There is an acidic/sour nature to their flavour that I have a hard time grinding/brewing out. I think I made one pot of theirs that I really liked. I have the same issue when I get their brewed coffee so maybe I just don’t like their coffee, I end up creaming the shit out of it.

The salt spring Costco stuff I bought seems to have a more familiar earthy flavour to me.

----------


## duaner

> Anyone into cold brew? I made my first one yesterday and I am absolutely hooked, I am going to be drinking gallons of that stuff all summer. I used the crappiest coffee we bought for baking and yolo'd the ratio and I still loved it. Going to pick up some much better beans later this week.



I've been making it during summer for the last few years, but I don't have a proper setup so it's a bit tedious and I don't make it too often. Still is really nice on a hot day. I need to get a proper setup this year.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I've been making it during summer for the last few years, but I don't have a proper setup so it's a bit tedious and I don't make it too often. Still is really nice on a hot day. I need to get a proper setup this year.



I grabbed one of these, dirt cheap and #1 recommended on WireCutter so I thought it would be good for me to experiment with:

https://www.amazon.ca/Primula-Burke-...7050197&sr=8-6

The mesh is super fine so you can use store-bought grounds rather than French-pressed sized grounds and not have to re-filter after. Very easy to clean as well, the bottom of the grinds basket screws off.

EDIT: This wasn't on sale yesterday, can't beat $15: https://www.amazon.ca/Primula-Burke-...97&sr=8-6&th=1

----------


## sabad66

> Anyone have recs for good coffee, perhaps more freshly roasted that's <$20/lb? We've been buying superstore stuff that's actually pretty decent and inexpensive, but I got a few lb of free coffee from Coast to Coast recently and idk if I can go back to shitty grocery store stuff... but I also don't want to pay >$20/lb.



Try Ethical Beans Lush if you haven’t already. Everyone is obviously different, but I went through a phase where I sampled a lot of different types including expensive ones and always went back to Lush. I do cream and sugar tho, so if you drink it black it’s probably a different ballgame. 

Big bag at Costco for 16.99 and sometimes on sale for 13.49.

----------


## msommers

> I’m not a massive coffee nerd. Bought one of those big 2-2.5lbish salt spring coffee bags from Costco for 16 bucks which seems like Good quality compromise for me. Been grinding fresh and store the beans sealed in a Tupperware. 
> 
> Bought a few bags from monogram (ridiculous cost face value I think I paid $40 bucks for 2 small bags and lasted me like 9 days...) find it very hard to get a cup of their coffee right for me. There is an acidic/sour nature to their flavour that I have a hard time grinding/brewing out. I think I made one pot of theirs that I really liked. I have the same issue when I get their brewed coffee so maybe I just don’t like their coffee, I end up creaming the shit out of it.
> 
> The salt spring Costco stuff I bought seems to have a more familiar earthy flavour to me.



You might not like bright/acidic coffee then. I'd get a drip coffee from the store to see if it's your jam.

----------


## nagooro

> I grabbed one of these, dirt cheap and #1 recommended on WireCutter so I thought it would be good for me to experiment with:
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Primula-Burke-...7050197&sr=8-6
> 
> The mesh is super fine so you can use store-bought grounds rather than French-pressed sized grounds and not have to re-filter after. Very easy to clean as well, the bottom of the grinds basket screws off.
> 
> EDIT: This wasn't on sale yesterday, can't beat $15: https://www.amazon.ca/Primula-Burke-...97&sr=8-6&th=1



Thanks, been eyeing this for a while. Ordered one  :thumbs up: 

Any go to ratios to make a good cold brew?

----------


## killramos

> You might not like bright/acidic coffee then. I'd get a drip coffee from the store to see if it's your jam.



Yea I think that’s basically where I am getting to with them. Not that like like my coffee roasted to within an inch of its life either, just a happy medium.

----------


## ercchry

> Yea I think that’s basically where I am getting to with them. Not that like like my coffee roasted to within an inch of its life either, just a happy medium.



Have to know your stuff with monogram if you’re not a fan of that profile... they do have more “traditional” tasting beans, but hell if I know which combo of origin/wash/fermentation leads to what  :ROFL!: 

With the subscription I’d say it’s a 60/40 blend with 60 being that bright/acidic profile 

Tried salt spring once, think ethical wins for Costco beans... little too muddy for my liking, but I am a fan of more acidic beans; but I drink it black, had one monogram bean so acidic it actually curdled the cream the GF added to it  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ethical lush is good for cheapie beans. So is the pink bag at superstore. Roughly same price.

----------


## r3ccOs

picked up a bag of cappuccino king "Forte"

This is surprisingly good stuff... I use a basic Breville Dual Temp, Dose control Grinder with single wall portafilter...

set the grinder to about 6 (up from 5.5 from my Kickinghorse 454) and this stuff is spectacular.

support local and its quite affordable.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Thanks, been eyeing this for a while. Ordered one 
> 
> Any go to ratios to make a good cold brew?



Obviously it's to your preference, but generally speaking:

8:1 (water:coffee) for ready-to-drink cold brew. I did 10:1 with a finer grind and it ended up plenty strong for me after about ~14hr, and by ~24hr it had very noticeably more flavor. 100g of coffee is a surprising amount and is about all the filter basket can take on that particular unit. Make sure you add water very slowly and I took the end of a spoon and agitated the grounds a bit to make sure there is full water coverage. The mesh is very fine though so you can use a finer ground no problem without having to filter it before drinking. The ratios are weight based, and 1ml of water = 1gram so it's easy. I wouldn't recommend using traditional measurements (i.e. 1cup grounds to 4 cups water) as it's almost impossible to be accurate. The pitcher you bought is right around 1L so 100g of coffee would be 10:1 when full of water.

4:1 for concentrate (for adding milk or diluting with water to taste)

As for time in the fridge, anywhere from 12-24 hours depending on how much flavor you want and how fine the grounds you used were - coarser grounds have less surface area and therefore will require a longer time to get the same result. The time in the fridge is pretty forgiving, and leaving it in longer doesn't change strength or caffeine, only flavor. It's definitely something you will need to experiment with a bit to your personal tastes. You will lose a bit of volume as the grounds will absorb some water but it's not a lot.

You can also make it on the counter at room temperature and put it in the fridge later but apparently it isn't quite as smooth (I've only tried Fridge method).

I picked up an Ethiopian Masha Sidamo bean from the Roasterie in Kensington and they were very helpful and ground it for free - I loved the batch I made with garbage Safeway coffee so I'm really looking forward to this next batch. Zero detectable bitterness or acidity compared to a hot brew. It stays good in the fridge for about a week, just pull out the filter basket when it's at your desired flavor or transfer it to a different container and start your next brew.

Also note that the bottom of the filter basket screws off so you can dump the grounds in the garbage when you're done, and any leftover residue rinses off the filter super easy - you do not want that many coffee grounds going down your sink.

If all goes well and I don't grow tired of it (doubt I will) I will probably add one of these: https://www.amazon.ca/Nitro-Coffee-M...7075431&sr=8-8

----------


## ercchry

Cold brew in the sous vide is the way to go, 150C for 2hr... 4:1 is handy for storage and if you want to have it warm (just dilute with hot water and gtg), but I find your yield as a percentage is pretty low as the spent grinds retain a lot of liquid. Usually I only do that with cheapy Costco beans, keep the good stuff to 8:1

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Cold brew in the sous vide is the way to go, 150C for 2hr... 4:1 is handy for storage and if you want to have it warm (just dilute with hot water and gtg), but I find your yield as a percentage is pretty low as the spent grinds retain a lot of liquid. Usually I only do that with cheapy Costco beans, keep the good stuff to 8:1



How is that a cold brew and how are you getting water to 150C?

----------


## taemo

getting bored of my Vietnamese drip coffee, might try cold brew with my french press.

anyone tried this method before?
https://www.coldbrewavenue.com/how-t...nch-press.html

going to prepare it today which should be in time for my coffee by tomorrow afternoon.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> getting bored of my Vietnamese drip coffee, might try cold brew with my french press.
> 
> anyone tried this method before?
> https://www.coldbrewavenue.com/how-t...nch-press.html
> 
> going to prepare it today which should be in time for my coffee by tomorrow afternoon.



That is the exact same method as I described, just with a different container. Some people even use mason jars and cheese cloth. The principles and methods are the same for the most part, you basically just make it like tea that is steeped for a really long time haha. The French press is good because there is plenty of water interaction with the grounds before you decide to push the plunger down and drink it, but it's a little harder to sample the brew before it's done as the grounds aren't contained. You'll also need to grind a little more coarse so you might need a longer brew time to reach your desired flavor.

----------


## ercchry

> How is that a cold brew and how are you getting water to 150C?



Science... 150C is warm enough to speed up the process, but not hot enough to release the compounds that alter the taste while comparing cold vs hot brewed coffee

...sous vide, personally I use my Anova, mason jars with the lids on loose, have the tops just over the water level, then run it through a metal strainer, then a second pass through a paper coffee filter... usually just use the drip machines basket and carafe... smaller batches Ill use the pour over rig

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Science... 150C is warm enough to speed up the process, but not hot enough to release the compounds that alter the taste while comparing cold vs hot brewed coffee
> 
> ...sous vide, personally I use my Anova, mason jars with the lids on loose, have the tops just over the water level, then run it through a metal strainer, then a second pass through a paper coffee filter... usually just use the drip machines basket and carafe... smaller batches Ill use the pour over rig



Lack of Science? Sounds more like religion than science.
*Fahrenheit*...

----------


## ercchry

> Lack of Science? Sounds more like religion than science.
> *Fahrenheit*...



Whoops, yup Fahrenheit  :ROFL!:

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Science... 150C is warm enough to speed up the process, but not hot enough to release the compounds that alter the taste while comparing cold vs hot brewed coffee
> 
> ...sous vide, personally I use my Anova, mason jars with the lids on loose, have the tops just over the water level, then run it through a metal strainer, then a second pass through a paper coffee filter... usually just use the drip machine’s basket and carafe... smaller batches I’ll use the pour over rig



I see you mint Farenheit, but that isn't cold brew if you're brewing above room temp - you are pretty much making regular coffee haha. Nothing wrong with that at all though.

----------


## ercchry

> I see you mint Farenheit, but that isn't cold brew if you're brewing above room temp - you are pretty much making regular coffee haha. Nothing wrong with that at all though.



Try it, it’s most certainly not regular coffee

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> Try it, it’s most certainly not regular coffee



I've tried brewing around 160F which I don't imagine is significantly different and to my taste it's the same as brewing at 180-190F. Brewing at 40F is dramatically different. All I'm saying is what you're doing isn't cold brew, so it confused me when you called it that, but there is nothing at all wrong with your method.

----------


## ercchry

> I've tried brewing around 160F which I don't imagine is significantly different and to my taste it's the same as brewing at 180-190F. Brewing at 40F is dramatically different. All I'm saying is what you're doing isn't cold brew, so it confused me when you called it that, but there is nothing at all wrong with your method.



I would imagine 160F is releasing many more VOCs than 150F, the compounds that create the more traditional acidic/bitter profile are not present at 150F

----------


## sl888

Not a fan of cold brew, have yet to try one I like. I prefer cold drip but iced pourover is still the best method for cold coffee.
I've heard about sous vide coffee. Don't have a device so might try it in a pot or a thermos.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm pretty late to make some kind of joke about ercchry being under a lot of pressure, right?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm pretty late to make some kind of joke about ercchry being under a lot of pressure, right?



No one would underscience it.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I'm also late to the party, but I am buying 5 lbs of five21 coffee for $72. Shows up on my doorstep every 6 weeks.

Fresh roasted in Calgary

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

> I would imagine 160F is releasing many more VOCs than 150F, the compounds that create the more traditional acidic/bitter profile are not present at 150F



I'll have to pull out my French press and give it a try. I used to use 160F so I'll try 150F next time and see if I can notice any difference.

----------


## taemo

just poured my cold brew coffee, got a nice kick on it and actually smooth to drink.
might make more of this.
need a bigger french press though as my current one is only a 2cup from ikea

----------


## ercchry

Aftermath of filtering some 4:1 warm brew concentrate

----------


## mr2mike

> Anyone have recs for good coffee, perhaps more freshly roasted that's <$20/lb? We've been buying superstore stuff that's actually pretty decent and inexpensive, but I got a few lb of free coffee from Coast to Coast recently and idk if I can go back to shitty grocery store stuff... but I also don't want to pay >$20/lb.



Also looking at Costco recommendations for coffee. Had Lavazza Latte which seemed good. Bag is almost done. 





> Check out mount pleasant. $10/lb usually roasted 1-3 days earlier. Varieties change daily. Looks like you can order online. I just buy out of the box on the fence. 
> http://mountpleasantroastery.ca



Hmm what's good? You go full Brazilian? Or Honduran? 
Would make a fence joke but probably get cancelled for it.





> I'll have to pull out my French press and give it a try. I used to use 160F so I'll try 150F next time and see if I can notice any difference.



 
@ExtraSlow
 probably uses F150

----------


## bjstare

> Check out mount pleasant. $10/lb usually roasted 1-3 days earlier. Varieties change daily. Looks like you can order online. I just buy out of the box on the fence. 
> http://mountpleasantroastery.ca



I tried to order online, they emailed and said they aren't fulfilling online orders and to buy from the box. My parents live near there, I'll probably ask them to swing by and grab a couple bags soon.

Even with the subscription discount, monogram is still ~$20/lb (like most other ppl, they ship in 340g bags).

If the mount pleasant roasters don't work out, I think I'll try the firefighter coffee. Sounds promising.

----------


## ercchry

If you’re not picky, eight ounce has sale coffees... tried a few, some had fresh roast dates, others were getting up there... like 3 weeks old or so was the oldest I got?

----------


## ExtraSlow

ExtraSlow uses F150 water at the glory hole in the fence.

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

I made two batches of coffee today in my French press - one at 150F and the other at 160F, used a cooking thermometer to confirm temp. In my opinion there was literally no difference in taste, and both still had detectable acidity/bitterness not present with the same grinds used in a cold brew. For me personally anyway I preferred the overall taste of the cold brew.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The used coffee machine fairy dropped this off at my house today.


- - - Updated - - -

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^That looks good!
Not good enough to get experimentally penetrated to Phil Collins's music, but still good.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Very pretty. Need more training on espressos though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Well, it's pulling the shots far too fast, no matter how hard I tamp the grinds. And the steam wand has really weak flow so it's hard to properly froth the milk. Previous owner did tell me it wasn't working right, which is why it was free.

Any tips before I toss on Kijiji?

----------


## dirtsniffer

Single or double wall filter basket? Coffee might not be fine enough for a single wall. 

No idea on the steam wand

----------


## ExtraSlow

Looks double wall to me. Lotsa holes in inner basket, one tiny hole in outer basket.

----------


## Strider

> Well, it's pulling the shots far too fast, no matter how hard I tamp the grinds. And the steam wand has really weak flow so it's hard to properly froth the milk. Previous owner did tell me it wasn't working right, which is why it was free.
> 
> Any tips before I toss on Kijiji?



Grind finer (and maybe use more grinds) for the first issue, descale for the second issue.
I have a large bag of food grade citric acid for descaling if you want some.

----------


## mr2mike

Picture looks like you've got water breakthrough on your coffee flood.

Pack the coffee tighter?

Better call a rock sniffer.

----------


## prae

Giving the unit a thorough descaling may also help a lot. I can hook you up with a tablespoon of Cafiza which should be plenty enough to do that machine a few times over.

That may help with your steam wand situation. 

Agree with the comments on grind. if you want I can also give you a little baggie of espresso ground rosso if you wanna try it out with a finder grind before you commit heavier.

If you are serious about making decent espresso at home I would call it a $1500 minimum investment, but since you have a possibly functional maybe okay machine, a $200-300 grinder (e.g. baratza virtuoso) might be the only additional outlay you'd need to find more success.

HMU with a PM if you wanna take me up on my offer; I think I'm close by in Cambrian Heights.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm absolutely not serious about expresso at home. One big downside is that I'm up before the rest of ym family 7/7 days a week, so that first coffee can't be noisy as hell, and the espresso machines are noisy as hell, so I'm sticking with pour-over for cup#1 in any case. Then, cup #2 is usually a to-go for me to drink at work. Then I'm drinking cups 3-4 at work. 
So, really, the only time I'm going to be able to sit down and enjoy a latte is weekends, assuming I'm not away. Probably not worth it. 

If anyone wants to buy a Breville Cafe Roma machine, PM me. Otherwise, I'll play with it for a bit and see if I can get it working to my liking for a few weeks anyway.

----------


## Strider

> Giving the unit a thorough descaling may also help a lot. I can hook you up with a tablespoon of Cafiza which should be plenty enough to do that machine a few times over.
> 
> That may help with your steam wand situation. 
> 
> Agree with the comments on grind. if you want I can also give you a little baggie of espresso ground rosso if you wanna try it out with a finder grind before you commit heavier.
> 
> If you are serious about making decent espresso at home I would call it a $1500 minimum investment, but since you have a possibly functional maybe okay machine, a $200-300 grinder (e.g. baratza virtuoso) might be the only additional outlay you'd need to find more success.
> 
> HMU with a PM if you wanna take me up on my offer; I think I'm close by in Cambrian Heights.



Cafiza is an excellent cleaner, but it's not a descaler. Dezcal is the descaling product made by Urnex. Or you can just use pure citric acid.

----------


## prae

> Cafiza is an excellent cleaner, but it's not a descaler. Dezcal is the descaling product made by Urnex. Or you can just use pure citric acid.



ah- great point, thank you. I opted for cafiza as Rocket was very explicit in their documentation- no descaling.

I had good success using citric acid with my old Silvia.

----------


## mr2mike

Nissan Silvia?

Been a long time since this forum talked about tuner cars.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Someone should take the plunge and buy the insane 10L jug of Durgol for a few hundred bucks and sell it by the cup to us. It's such an agonizing rip off in the tiny, 4oz bottles.

----------


## bjstare

> I'm absolutely not serious about expresso



That is apparent.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Just messing about. Turned my Hario down to the finest grind size. Coffee is totally powder at that point and not granules at all. A geologist with a set of sives might be able to quantify it. Anyway, drip is slower. So that's that I suppose.

- - - Updated - - -




> That is apparent.



Winkyface.jpg.

----------


## killramos

Wouldn’t a geologist just put it in their mouth?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Anyone want that Breville cafe Roma just pm me an offer.

----------


## ercchry

> Anyone want that Breville cafe Roma just pm me an offer.



Are you flipping a free machine?? Or was it “free” ... aka, hand stuff  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Are you flipping a free machine?? Or was it “free” ... aka, hand stuff



Yes to every part of that. Although technically I'm selling it for the other guy and buying him wings with the proceeds. Whatev. If someone wants it, let me know.

----------


## killramos

I miss wings

----------


## sabad66

Heads up that the 2lb bags of these are on sale at Costco starting tmrw. Last bag I bought said best before March 2022 so good to stock up on at this price

----------


## ExtraSlow

Hey, you smart guys. Does a finer grind make more "bitter" coffee in a pour over scenario? 

Also, have gifted that espresso machine on to a relative. Suspect it'll be in a garage sale in a couple weeks. I love good espresso, but making it doesn't fit my lifestyle well.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

The grind might be too fine causing longer extraction times creating "bitter" coffee, could be the grind, could be the filter being used, or both. 

Could also be the amount you're using, if you're not weighing your beans and sorting out how much you need, it will vary with the roast and some beans if you're getting extra fancy

When I use monogram beans I'll use 45 grams for my french press, with the Kauai beans I'm also rolling through right now, I use 35 grams...the Kauai beans are roasted a bit more making them lighter, if I used 45 grams it would produce overly strong/bitter coffee.

As far as good espresso at home, most relatively cheap machines will make just okay espresso.... sub $500 machines, good for lattes but proper espresso is big dollaz

----------


## mr2mike

> I love good espresso, but making it doesn't fit my lifestyle well.

----------


## sl888

> Hey, you smart guys. Does a finer grind make more "bitter" coffee in a pour over scenario?






> The grind might be too fine causing longer extraction times creating "bitter" coffee, could be the grind, could be the filter being used, or both.



Yes, you're over extracting. Grind coarser.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Back to my simple pour over ways with cheap beans. Today it's the "Cal and Gary's Ethiopian" from coop. Tasty. Just bought two kilos of the pink bag Columbian from superstore too, so I'm set for a while. 

The couple of times a month I want a good expresso drink I'll go to Sought x Found or somewhere legit.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Guys, been thinking of a moka pot. Know a bunch of you have em. How much cleaning is there between uses? Rinse out the filter basket in the sink and good to go, or what?

Like the very low-tech concept. Like that I could use it camping.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Guys, been thinking of a moka pot. Know a bunch of you have em. How much cleaning is there between uses? Rinse out the filter basket in the sink and good to go, or what?
> 
> Like the very low-tech concept. Like that I could use it camping.



Are you wanting coffee or more espresso like? Moka pot is more the latter but could water it down for volume.

I just take my espro press with us camping, stainless steel so don't have to worry about breaking glass.

Cheaper options for stainless steel presses out there though, plenty for ~$50 on amazon. Just swirl with water and toss the used grind into the fire pit for cleanup.

----------


## davidI

> Guys, been thinking of a moka pot. Know a bunch of you have em. How much cleaning is there between uses? Rinse out the filter basket in the sink and good to go, or what?
> 
> Like the very low-tech concept. Like that I could use it camping.



They're very common in Spain and great for camping. Easy to clean - usually you just rinse the basket as you suggested but every once in a while I pop the o-ring to give it a proper deep clean.

I typically use an Aeropress but the moka is great if there are a couple of people or if I'm feeling lazy.

----------


## kJUMP

> Guys, been thinking of a moka pot. Know a bunch of you have em. How much cleaning is there between uses? Rinse out the filter basket in the sink and good to go, or what?
> 
> Like the very low-tech concept. Like that I could use it camping.



I've been using a Bialetti Moka Pot almost exclusively for my weekday java since 2018, incidentally after a vacation to Spain/Seville where an AirBnB in which we stayed had one. Before then I was all about the French Press. I really like the flavor profile that can be had in Moka, it extracts all the good stuff from the grounds under some pressure (obv not to the extent of an espresso machine), so you can get a nice cup of punchy strong coffee. The science behind how it works is pretty interesting. The Bialetti offerings are bullet proof and easy to clean once the unit has cooled down. I've had to change the rubber washer ring twice, once because it had worn out and the other time I accidentally left the pot on the heat for too long so it got charred. You'll just need a regular sponge to remove the coffee oil/residue along the inside of the collecting chamber. Also important after washing is to let the components air dry completely.

----------


## sabad66

Got this in my email today as an Amex offer. Seems like decent value. Would be a nice gift to any dads who like coffee. Too bad my wife doesn't have an amex and won't get this email  :ROFL!: 

Has anyone tried Pilot Coffee Roasters? any good?

----------


## nismodrifter

> Guys, been thinking of a moka pot. Know a bunch of you have em. How much cleaning is there between uses? Rinse out the filter basket in the sink and good to go, or what?
> 
> Like the very low-tech concept. Like that I could use it camping.



Very easy to clean. Rinse it out. Wipe down the inside. Bialetti is obviously the go to brand. 
The punch that Moka brewed espresso packs is intense. Enjoy. I only use mine on days I am absolutely dying in the AM.  :Sleep ZzZZ:

----------


## ExtraSlow

you end up with more volume thana traditional espresso shot, right? Is it more like "americano" strength, or somewhere in between, or? 

I'll probably need milk in that. Althought I love lattes, so maybe that's a good consequence.

----------


## adamc

I live in Toronto and Pilot is hands down my favourite local coffee operation. 

Their Heritage espresso blend is the perfect latte bean for me, absolutely delicious.

----------


## GenerationX

> I live in Toronto and Pilot is hands down my favourite local coffee operation. 
> 
> Their Heritage espresso blend is the perfect latte bean for me, absolutely delicious.



Should try The Library / Hatch! Two of my favorites from out there.

----------


## davidI

> you end up with more volume thana traditional espresso shot, right? Is it more like "americano" strength, or somewhere in between, or? 
> 
> I'll probably need milk in that. Althought I love lattes, so maybe that's a good consequence.



It depends on how much coffee/water you add and the grind size but I'd generally say it's like a two ounce espresso with one ounce of water.

Cortados are popular in Spain which is basically 50% coffee / 50% milk.

----------


## sl888

> Should try The Library / Hatch! Two of my favorites from out there.



+1 for Hatch

----------


## sabad66

Ah shit, was going to order the package as a gift for myself after you guys saying Pilot Roasters was good but sold out now. Oh well.

----------


## ercchry

> you end up with more volume thana traditional espresso shot, right? Is it more like "americano" strength, or somewhere in between, or? 
> 
> I'll probably need milk in that. Althought I love lattes, so maybe that's a good consequence.



Used mine today, if you’re doing a single serving for yourself get one with a smaller basket. Mine with a good tamp holds 46g, which at 1:7 is 322ml water and translates to 3-4 shots of espresso

----------


## tirebob

My Cuisinart bit the dust this morning so I pulled the pin and popped on ordering a Moccamaster. I am hoping this thing is as good as everyone says! lol!

----------


## Rocket1k78

If you coffee lovers are ever by bridgeland you gotta try this esspresso over ice cream thing at Lukes drug mart, my buddy took me there yesterday and it was fucking amazing. Its just an espresso shot poured over some type of soft serve but it was seriously delicious. Its a weird ass place place because its a coffee place in a small pharmacy lol

----------


## killramos

Isn’t that an affogato?

----------


## msommers

Lol yes

----------


## bjstare

> Isn’t that an affogato?



User title checks out.

----------


## killramos

> User title checks out.



It’s well deserved

----------


## tirebob

> My Cuisinart bit the dust this morning so I pulled the pin and popped on ordering a Moccamaster. I am hoping this thing is as good as everyone says! lol!



Came in yesterday and made my first pot this morning. Gotta say I am impressed... Super nice brew and so fast! Colour me happy!

----------


## Rocket1k78

bahaha yes thats it

----------


## flipstah

> If you coffee lovers are ever by bridgeland you gotta try this esspresso over ice cream thing at Lukes drug mart, my buddy took me there yesterday and it was fucking amazing. Its just an espresso shot poured over some type of soft serve but it was seriously delicious. Its a weird ass place place because its a coffee place in a small pharmacy lol



It’s hipster central. They sell fuckin LPs  :ROFL!:

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Might roll with this as a daily drinker for a while, $36 for a 2 lb bag, not bad.

----------


## killramos

I find day tripper too bright for me but Base Camp is my new go to and has a much more “normal” flavour profile.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I've been drinking too much light roast for a long time and find that most medium roasts are way too dark for my liking now, Monagram has turned me to the light side.

But yes Day Tripper is definitely a pretty light/bright roast, good flavour though.

----------


## ExtraSlow

New bag from Mount Pleasant roasters.

----------


## davidI

I found an amazing coffee shop in Batumi, Georgia, called Rhino Coffee, that got me excited about coffee again. The barrista didn't speak great English but he knew how to prepare coffee... I tried a dozen different beans over a few days prepared in V60, Aeropress, and Clever - all great.

These bags were on the wall of the cafe. I asked his favourite roasters and he recommended Kaffa Roastery and Rocket Bean (I think Finnish and Latvian) so going to try and track bags from them down in the coming months.

----------


## davidI

Their beans were from a Russian roaster called The Welder Catherine. I tried one variety that they had barrel aged in a whisky barrel for 60 days or something. I couldn't really understand the process as he was explaining in a mix of English and Russian but it was delicious.

If anyone speaks Russian and can understand the website to explain that would be great - Google translate doesn't really work adequately (I wish all Roasters had websites as good as theirs, though): https://theweldercatherine.ru/catalo...era_iz_bochki/

Picked up a bag from Rwanda and Burundi (11 Euros / 250g) so that will keep me going for a couple of weeks.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Coffee. I like Ethiopian.

----------


## ercchry

Yay! New coffee day… $80 for 5 bags

----------


## Strider

Anyone else pre-order the WBC competition set from Monogram? The Elida was amazing, can't wait to try both at home.

----------


## JPB

> Anyone else pre-order the WBC competition set from Monogram? The Elida was amazing, can't wait to try both at home.



I missed out, and the price was a bit baller for me anyway. But I did try the Elida at the cafe on Sunday, it was so good that I went back later in the day for another. Just an awesome coffee.

----------


## flipstah

> I missed out, and the price was a bit baller for me anyway. But I did try the Elida at the cafe on Sunday, it was so good that I went back later in the day for another. Just an awesome coffee.



Agreed I tried it on Saturday and it was top shelf

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Finally got a decent home roaster, decent Facebook marketplace score.

First roast from Saturday, good success, did several more yesterday and just waiting a few days to allow off gassing

----------


## msommers

Wedding gift that is making our lives very easy.

----------


## duaner

SIL won this but they don’t drink coffee, so passed it on to us:

https://devilsheadcoffee.ca/product/alberta-jam/

Really good, and local.

----------


## Brent.ff

> SIL won this but they dont drink coffee, so passed it on to us:
> 
> https://devilsheadcoffee.ca/product/alberta-jam/
> 
> Really good, and local.



Used to work with Chris at my first 'real job'. Cool to see it working out for him!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

For any Monogram fans they are running their Black Friday sale until Nov 29th, 20% off beans 

https://monogramcoffee.com/collectio...ck-friday-2021

----------


## Strider

> For any Monogram fans they are running their Black Friday sale until Nov 29th, 20% off beans 
> 
> https://monogramcoffee.com/collectio...ck-friday-2021



The 50% off subscription is what finally got me onto a coffee subscription last year.

----------


## ercchry

> The 50% off subscription is what finally got me onto a coffee subscription last year.



Same, just started a new one with current promo… 5 bags for $40 can’t be beat! Also gesha for 40% is nice. They sent me an additional 50% off promo code too for customer appreciation

----------


## Brent.ff

> Same, just started a new one with current promo… 5 bags for $40 can’t be beat! Also gesha for 40% is nice. They sent me an additional 50% off promo code too for customer appreciation



isnt it $40 for 2 bags? im confused

----------


## ercchry

Subscription? No, the regular all year discount for 5+ bags is 20% off, so $80/order of 5… use the black Friday code and it drops to $40

----------


## Strider

> Same, just started a new one with current promo… 5 bags for $40 can’t be beat! Also gesha for 40% is nice. They sent me an additional 50% off promo code too for customer appreciation



I considered starting a new subscription too with the promo, but I got the customer appreciation code and that was enough for me to just continue my existing one instead. Support local business and all.

There's only one gesha on the website and it's for filter... I wonder if there's more in the cafes.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Subscription? No, the regular all year discount for 5+ bags is 20% off, so $80/order of 5… use the black Friday code and it drops to $40



How often is your rotation for 5 bags, and what size bags they send?

----------


## ercchry

> How often is your rotation for 5 bags, and what size bags they send?



You can choose the frequency… we were doing 6 weeks, just dropped it to 5 weeks as we were running out early. Bags are their standard 350g ones. I do the roaster’s choice as the GF like the classic profiles and I like the fruitier ones. It’s been a good mix, the odd back to back order has a duplicate bean from the month before, but fairly good variety

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## beyond_ban

I really have been enjoying Godfather from Analog, how do Monograms Ardent and Asopep stack up?

Edit: or do i wait for a potential Analog black Friday sale?

----------


## Strider

> I really have been enjoying Godfather from Analog, how do Monograms Ardent and Asopep stack up?
> 
> Edit: or do i wait for a potential Analog black Friday sale?



Godfather leans way more towards a traditional roast. Monogram single origin espressos by comparison would be a much lighter roast, which brings out a lot more character in the bean and distinction between origins but some people find sour.

----------


## beyond_ban

^ right, right, now that you mention it i have tried some of their beans before and it definitely can have a "sour" tone to it. 

Any recommendations that are similar to Godfather without paying $25/lb?

----------


## ExtraSlow

How come some bags of beans come out more oily than others? Kinda gums up the grinder.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> How come some bags of beans come out more oily than others? Kinda gums up the grinder.



Roasted too long or roasted poorly. Dark roasts are generally pretty oily, because they've been roasted longer than a light or medium roast and the internal moisture/oils of the green bean comes out more.

People have the misconception that oily beans = good

If you like dark roast, great, but you're more so tasting the roast than the actual beans itself. 

Also from the commercial mass producing side, I think the oily aspect helps with longer shelf times, you ideally want to drink coffee within 5-10 days after it was roasted.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Seems really inconsistent from Mount Pleasant Roasters. I like lighter roasts, so I aim for thier "medium" but honestly enjoy the coop Ethiopian probably most of all.

----------


## ercchry

> Seems really inconsistent from Mount Pleasant Roasters. I like lighter roasts, so I aim for thier "medium" but honestly enjoy the coop Ethiopian probably most of all.



I would recommend a monogram subscription for a couple months… 10/10 will ruin your cheap beans. Took a while but the GF who use to drink garbage like McDick pods now can’t even handle a cup brewed with greasy ethical beans… which she unfortunately bought when we ran out of monogram early one month. Awful two days

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Some beans are suited for a full city or full city+ roast so that might be why they are oily or on the verge of being a dark roast, but yeah a city/medium roast shouldn't be overly oily

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I've been getting better at uniformity and hitting the roast level I like, light to medium light, definitely need to give the beans 5-7 days to off gas and build flavour/aromatics.

Current roasts are something I would pay money for and comparable to what I like from monogram

Some Tanzanian peaberry 


Columbian I forget the farm


Got my beans some nipples for degassing... They're meant for pickling but perfect for degassing and keeping air out

----------


## prae

Enjoyed this bag quite a bit.

----------


## Strider

> I've been getting better at uniformity and hitting the roast level I like, light to medium light, definitely need to give the beans 5-7 days to off gas and build flavour/aromatics.
> 
> Current roasts are something I would pay money for and comparable to what I like from monogram



Totally admire the dedication... Roasting is a whole other hobby on top of espresso that I wouldn't have time for. That and 100g only lasts a day in my household, so I'd have to be doing it constantly.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Totally admire the dedication... Roasting is a whole other hobby on top of espresso that I wouldn't have time for. That and 100g only lasts a day in my household, so I'd have to be doing it constantly.



Haha yeah it definitely becomes a time consuming hobby, especially if you start roasting for friends and family.

Might eventually move to a larger roaster but that'll be a ~$3000 investment

Super enjoy and love doing it though, continuous fresh roasted beans is great, also great cost savings once your roasting unit is paid off from no longer buying retail beans.

Found a local green bean supplier and beans are so damn cheap for the most part, good margins in the coffee game

----------


## msommers

> Some beans are suited for a full city or full city+ roast so that might be why they are oily or on the verge of being a dark roast, but yeah a city/medium roast shouldn't be overly oily



No wonder Italian coffee tastes like burnt ass.

----------


## tirebob

Just signed up to try Monogram as well... Hope it is worth it!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I would recommend a monogram subscription for a couple months… 10/10 will ruin your cheap beans.



This sounds like a way to make my life worse.

----------


## adamc

what size are the monogram bags? 1lb? 

It appears I can get free shipping out to Toronto with this deal, so I might try it out for a couple months.

----------


## Strider

> what size are the monogram bags? 1lb?



340g

----------


## ercchry

> This sounds like a way to make my life worse.



Ruining simple pleasures is a hobby of mine  :ROFL!: 

GF when she came to me blissfully drank McDick’s coffee, with Starbucks being a special occasion coffee, ate at kinjo and earls… not anymore! Haha

Monogram for $10.67/lb is a worthless life upgrade for a couple months

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Ruining simple pleasures is a hobby of mine



 I agree it is. You are a sick sick man. I restrict my really good coffee to extremely occasional visits to Sought x Found. Cheap Bean pour-over is my daily.

----------


## msommers

We hopped on the Monogram deal as well. It's the best coffee in town

----------


## tirebob

> I agree it is. You are a sick sick man. I restrict my really good coffee to extremely occasional visits to Sought x Found. Cheap Bean pour-over is my daily.



Okay… So tell me what makes a pour over different than drip? I drink like a 10 cup pot every morning.. isn’t that essentially just a giant pour over?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I honestly have no idea, but the cool kids call it a pour over. I make mine one cup at a time, hand ground, through a metal filter. 
Got the filter on Amazon, box says pour over. https://www.amazon.ca/BlinkOne-Pour-.../dp/B073WLF844
maybe one of the coffee nerds can enlighten us.

----------


## ercchry

Drip is a machine, less control, pour over is done by hand… even less control while at the hands of ES than drip

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm an animal. Don't even have a gooseneck kettle.

----------


## Strider

> Okay… So tell me what makes a pour over different than drip? I drink like a 10 cup pot every morning.. isn’t that essentially just a giant pour over?



Temperature control and stability - with a fancy kettle you can pick the water temperature and it'll be consistent, on a coffee pot the water starts warm and gets hotter and hotter
Blooming - saturating the grounds and letting CO2 escape allows water to extract the coffee better rather than bypassing it because of the gases escaping at the same time
Even pouring of water over the grounds instead of dumping straight in the middle which overextracts the middle and underextracts the sides

But many of these issues can be overcome with a fancy brew setup.

----------


## ganesh

We order the coffee beans from https://roasti.ca/
Out of Edmonton. Super fast delivery. Mostly the next day the coffee beans will be delivered to your door step. 
Our go to is , https://roasti.ca/collections/coffee...yellow-bourbon

----------


## dirtsniffer

Thanks for the heads up on the monogram sale! Was going to give you rep, but apparently I am fresh out

----------


## tirebob

> Temperature control and stability - with a fancy kettle you can pick the water temperature and it'll be consistent, on a coffee pot the water starts warm and gets hotter and hotter
> Blooming - saturating the grounds and letting CO2 escape allows water to extract the coffee better rather than bypassing it because of the gases escaping at the same time
> Even pouring of water over the grounds instead of dumping straight in the middle which overextracts the middle and underextracts the sides
> 
> But many of these issues can be overcome with a fancy brew setup.



The Moccomaster does a stellar job at temp control. Best drip coffee I have ever had TBH. If not that I do french press and have good temp control with that.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

This should last me a while  :Love:

----------


## ExtraSlow

ethiopian is nice. Like.

----------


## killramos

Am I a coffee nerd yet?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes, and I approve.

----------


## bjstare

Nice. I don't like the color, but nice.

I regret not getting that one though. I got the one that doesn't have an auto drip-stop because I didn't like the shape of that carafe; I'm an idiot.

----------


## killramos

It was a gift so the Colour wasn’t up to me but I don’t mind it either. Long term I want darker Color’s in my kitchen so it will fit better.

----------


## Strider

> Am I a coffee nerd yet?



Depends what grinder you have it paired with

----------


## killramos

This spinny boi

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Picked up a breville precision a week ago, haven't used it a ton because French press preference but very nice unit and getting good results so far



Prob gunna sell my moccamaster as I'm ready to move on from it

----------


## Strider

> This spinny boi



Well... at least you're grinding fresh  :Love: 

Was expecting something more like "wut grinder?"

----------


## killramos

Truth is I’d like a better grinder, then I’ll relegate this on e to whole dried spices.

----------


## bjstare

> Truth is I’d like a better grinder, then I’ll relegate this on e to whole dried spices.



Baratza Encore. It's in a pretty good spot on the value/simplicity/quality matrix.

----------


## Strider

> Baratza Encore. It's in a pretty good spot on the value/simplicity/quality matrix.



This is the $$$$$$ Coffee thread. What's this talk about "value"? I'd recommend a Weber Workshops EG-1
https://weberworkshops.com/products/eg-1

----------


## ercchry

> This is the $$$$$$ Coffee thread. What's this talk about "value"? I'd recommend a Weber Workshops EG-1
> https://weberworkshops.com/products/eg-1



You got anything with red knobs? He needs to match the toaster

----------


## killramos

Nothing but the best for the help

----------


## tirebob

> Am I a coffee nerd yet?



Welcome to the club sir...

----------


## Brent.ff

> Picked up a breville precision a week ago, haven't used it a ton because French press preference but very nice unit and getting good results so far
> 
> 
> 
> Prob gunna sell my moccamaster as I'm ready to move on from it




Have the same thing.. makes good coffee.

----------


## Strider

40% off some limited release coffees from Phil and Sebastian this month, while supplies last

https://philsebastian.com/collection...lease-espresso
https://philsebastian.com/products/p...nseca-pacamara
https://philsebastian.com/products/c...rs-sl-28-honey

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ran out of beans, didn't have enough for my morning cup, so I just made it weak. Frown.

----------


## speedog

> Ran out of beans, didn't have enough for my morning cup, so I just made it weak. Frown.



Student?

----------


## ExtraSlow

broker now than when I was one anyway. But did run out and buy some beans. Big pink bag from the super-store.

----------


## davidI

I ran out of beans as well since I just returned from Christmas Holidays but love this Syra coffee roaster I found in Spain.

I put in an order yesterday and received the beans today (which were actually roasted yesterday!)

40€/kg

----------


## ExtraSlow

You kids like the aeropress?

----------


## mr2mike

A ton of geologists in my office love it.
I think it reminds them when they used to find Darcy's of permeability.

----------


## ExtraSlow

They do look nice and easy for an office device since they are easy to clean.

----------


## Brent.ff

Ive got an aero press, makes great great coffee, super simple to use and clean. Only issue is if youre making multiple people coffee (its all I used till my wife got addicted, now we have a drip machine still make aeropress for a treat or while camping )

----------


## killramos

> A ton of geologists in my office love it.
> I think it reminds them when they used to find Darcy's of permeability.



That or they are all just hipsters.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Geologists are the best to work with.

----------


## davidI

> I’ve got an aero press, makes great great coffee, super simple to use and clean. Only issue is if you’re making multiple people coffee (it’s all I used till my wife got addicted, now we have a drip machine… still make aeropress for a treat or while camping )



Yep. Aeropress is my go-to (over moka, V60, etc.)

Biggest problem is large quantities.

The reason it's so good is you can easily control all of the important variables of coffee as long as you have a grinder.... nail the grind size, temp, and time and you'll make great coffee.

----------


## tirebob

> Yep. Aeropress is my go-to (over moka, V60, etc.)
> 
> Biggest problem is large quantities.
> 
> The reason it's so good is you can easily control all of the important variables of coffee as long as you have a grinder.... nail the grind size, temp, and time and you'll make great coffee.



Kinda true though of virtually any french press coffee... Small batch equals more control for sure.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It does appear that you could make 2 "Americano style" if you use more beans and water.

----------


## davidI

> Kinda true though of virtually any french press coffee... Small batch equals more control for sure.



I'd call it "immersion-style" but yes, it's very similar to French Press except that I don't think a French Press does as good of a job filtering out the grinds and the water remains on the beans even after you push a FP (though if you pour it right away it's less of an issue).

For me, the benefit of a Aeropress is that it's easier to stir and clean than a FP and you have more control over immersion time.

----------


## bigboom

My office set up consists of a Hario hand mill and an aero press, it's the closest I can get to an americano without an actual espresso machine. I'm never making anybody else coffees though so it works, if anybody else wants one they are free to use it but dont get me to make it for you.

----------


## msommers

Got the Elida Estate in our Monogram subscription and finally tried it this morning. I get a near explosion of tropical fruit flavour with zero astringency. I've never had coffee taste this good at home!

French50 had their weekly pop-up in High Line Breweing. Man these guys make exceptional baked goods. Warranted another coffee when we got home  :Angel:

----------


## ercchry

Damn, my monogram subscription just showed up today and no such luck  :Cry:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Restocking.

----------


## killramos

Coffee nerds! This any good?

Ran out this morning.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Ummm... Not really?
I've tried to like it many times because it goes on sale for SO cheap.
You won't spit it out, though. It's better than "fine" it's just not a flavourful treat.
Says me...

----------


## killramos

I was at Safeway and needed coffee.

Fortunately this is not a long term commitment.

----------


## flipstah

> Ummm... Not really?
> I've tried to like it many times because it goes on sale for SO cheap.
> You won't spit it out, though. It's better than "fine" it's just not a flavourful treat.
> Says me...



Qft

----------


## taemo

I stocked on these as who knows next time I'm able to get some again.



in the mood of cold brewed coffee as well. what ratio do you guys usually use? I just made some 1:8 but some recommends 1:2 so that it lasts longer and just dilute it with ice or cold water.

----------


## Strider

Early pre-order link from Monogram's newsletter for their next batch of Finca Takesi Gesha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Splurge today.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Home roasting 4 lyfe. Batch of Columbian from a couple of days ago.

----------


## flipstah

> Splurge today.



Let us know how this goes!

----------


## Brent.ff



----------


## mr2mike

> Home roasting 4 lyfe. Batch of Columbian from a couple of days ago.



Roasting at home?!
Next you hipsters will be booking trips to communes the help harvest.
I like how I get my coffee. At the coffee store.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I'd love to have or work on a coffee farm

Came across some coffee growing wild on a hike, while I was in Hawaii the other month

----------


## ExtraSlow

Five21 Open Road medium roast today. Comes up very creamy in the pour over. Smells amazing in the bag. No issues in the cup.

$12.99/bag at coop. That's about the upper end of my price tolerance.

----------


## davidI

Since this is the $$$$$$ Coffee thread, here's the most I've ever spent on beans.

$150+ (excl. shipping) for 2kg from Rocket Bean in Lativa.

Going to grind into them this week but my first impressions are great as I absolutely love their packaging.

----------


## mr2mike

David wins this thread!
Must have poppy seeds mixed in there too for that price. Haha

----------


## ercchry

> David wins this thread!
> Must have poppy seeds mixed in there too for that price. Haha



That’s like $25/bag for “normal” (monogram sized) 340g bags… but that’s what? A month’s wages in Latvia?  :ROFL!:

----------


## davidI

> That’s like $25/bag for “normal” (monogram sized) 340g bags… but that’s what? A month’s wages in Latvia?



I think the most expensive was 17€ ($23.50) for 200g. Pricey but not crazy. There are a lot of beans 2-3x that price or more but I'd say it's about my limit. 

It works out to like 1€/cup which isn't bad if you have time to sit back and enjoy it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Ok, so what's the best way for me to jump into this shit? I already have a fancy DeLonghi premium machine and I'm willing to risk becoming addicted to spectacular greatness. 
My main issue is that we like variety. I fall in Love with a premium shampoo or other hair product or coffee and after a few weeks, it just becomes the norm. It's not exciting or invigorating anymore. It loses its charm. I don't care what it costs, but I want staying power.
I'd argue that this is not a realistic expectation.

----------


## ercchry

Easy, subscriptions… get random premium coffees every month. Always a variety, huge range of flavour profiles keeps it interesting. Plus you can learn what areas/washes/bean types you like best

Monogram has this service, but you probably want to start with a variety of roasters, eight ounce would be a good place to start:

https://eightouncecoffee.ca/collecti...f-pick-coffees

----------


## ExtraSlow

> My main issue is that we like variety. I fall in Love with a premium shampoo or other hair product or coffee and after a few weeks, it just becomes the norm. It's not exciting or invigorating anymore. It loses its charm.



No word of a lie, my current shampoo advertises caffeine and menthol in it. That is all.

----------


## davidI

> Easy, subscriptions… get random premium coffees every month. Always a variety, huge range of flavour profiles keeps it interesting. Plus you can learn what areas/washes/bean types you like best.



Exactly this. Subscriptions are great but if you want some variety and to learn just experiment with different countries, zones, elevations, varietals, washes, preparation techniques, etc.

It's a bit like whisky for me... so many nuances that cannot be fully described by science.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Utility coffee thread.

----------


## tonytiger55

What coffee machines do you guys use?

----------


## ExtraSlow

This:

----------


## davidI

> What coffee machines do you guys use?



Kinu Grinder + Aeropress

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Espro P7 press mainly, Breville precision brewer for machine to which I prefer over my moccamaster, and espro bloom for single pour over

----------


## dirtsniffer

moccamaster

----------


## msommers

> Ok, so what's the best way for me to jump into this shit? I already have a fancy DeLonghi premium machine and I'm willing to risk becoming addicted to spectacular greatness. 
> My main issue is that we like variety. I fall in Love with a premium shampoo or other hair product or coffee and after a few weeks, it just becomes the norm. It's not exciting or invigorating anymore. It loses its charm. I don't care what it costs, but I want staying power.
> I'd argue that this is not a realistic expectation.



Which machine do you have?

As mentioned, subscriptions are great and also addictive

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Which machine do you have?
> 
> As mentioned, subscriptions are great and also addictive



Yes that sounds up our alley.
It's a North American version of a DeLonghi Magnifica 4000.b
Basically like this

----------


## msommers

Nice! We've got something similar from Jura. The rep said the super automatics seem to like Monogram beans, less oily perhaps?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Nice! We've got something similar from Jura. The rep said the super automatics seem to like Monogram beans, less oily perhaps?



Yeah, I will say the hopper in this one tends to not feed correctly with super oily beans.

----------


## flipstah

> This:



I do the same but with Le Creuset and an Encore grinder

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I do the same but with Le Creuset and an Encore grinder




/ThinlyVeiled

----------


## ExtraSlow

Working on dialing in my camping setup. Luckily my Hario adjusts to coarse grind. Just some nabob Guatemalan beans.

----------


## ercchry

New camping setup cool little kit that eight ounce sells plus this Fellow Prismo adapter for the aeroPress, looked interesting

----------


## ExtraSlow

Edmonton Ethiopian beans.

----------


## davidI

I finally got my hands on some (hopefully) good Yemeni coffee. In the ~15 years I lived there I was never able to find quality roasted beans so I'm pumped on this.

I included a photo of the book the "Monk of Mokha" which is a story of a Yemeni/American developing the supply of quality beans from Yemen. It's a sensational story and many might think it's made up but as I personally experienced many of the things described in the book so I tend to believe the whole story.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like Ethiopian

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Next batch to keep me going a while

----------


## msommers

Monogram has their 50% off sale starting today for recurring subscriptions on first two orders. We opted for two large orders and then will dial it back

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Monogram has their 50% off sale starting today for recurring subscriptions on first two orders. We opted for two large orders and then will dial it back



Didn't I say last year I'd be getting this?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Utility coffee beans for when you have family over.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

For those of us whose family are enemies.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I never invite family to my house, so I don't have to worry. But guys like 
@killramos
 know what I mean.

----------


## killramos

Accurate. The filthy animals

----------


## cidley69

My old coffee maker died. I'm convinced it was no name filters that killed it. Caused to much retention time for water in filter tray, and backed grinds up into the rest of machine.

Looking for suggestions on coffee maker that grinds beans also.

https://www.thespruceeats.com/best-c...inders-4586295

Anyone use this type of coffee maker?

----------


## prae

> My old coffee maker died. I'm convinced it was no name filters that killed it. Caused to much retention time for water in filter tray, and backed grinds up into the rest of machine.
> 
> Looking for suggestions on coffee maker that grinds beans also.
> 
> https://www.thespruceeats.com/best-c...inders-4586295
> 
> Anyone use this type of coffee maker?



Terrible idea imo. get a basic burr grinder (budget about $200 - eg https://www.amazon.ca/Baratza-Encore...n%2C119&sr=1-3), and a moccamaster (eg https://www.amazon.ca/Moccamaster-10.../dp/B002S4DI2S)

----------


## bjstare

> Terrible idea imo. get a basic burr grinder (budget about $200 - eg https://www.amazon.ca/Baratza-Encore...n%2C119&sr=1-3), and a moccamaster (eg https://www.amazon.ca/Moccamaster-10.../dp/B002S4DI2S)



This is my setup exactly (well, glass carafe moccamaster instead of insulated), and we're really happy with it.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I personally don't run the all in one grinder/brewer setup but have bought the Breville unit for my father and he and other family have used the similar Cuisinart models.

They have their place but recurring issue with these units is the grinders getting gunked up badly if you use oily/regular store bought beans and it's a pain in the ass to try and clean or take apart the unit. 

The convenience of the units are nice and can produce pretty good results but is just be weary of having issues with the grinder.

----------


## sabad66

I know I’m just one data point amongst all the reviews out there, but I love my Breville The Grind. I’ve had it for 3.5 years now and no issues aside from the basket cracking which i ordered a replacement for $40. Actually got the whole unit with air miles back in spring 2019 but if it broke I would dish out the $350 or whatever it costs these days for a new one. 

Like mentioned above, it does require a bit of maintenance / cleanup every once in a while if the chute gets clogged, but it’s really not that bad. The hopper comes off easily, and then the top half of the burr is removable to clean up. It also asks me to descale every once in a while which is annoying but actually good that it reminds you vs “dumb” machines that most people probably have never descaled. 

Overall the convenience of having grinding and brewing all in one appliance is worth it for me, I’d recommend to anyone.

----------


## msommers

> My old coffee maker died. I'm convinced it was no name filters that killed it. Caused to much retention time for water in filter tray, and backed grinds up into the rest of machine.
> 
> Looking for suggestions on coffee maker that grinds beans also.
> 
> https://www.thespruceeats.com/best-c...inders-4586295
> 
> Anyone use this type of coffee maker?



It really depends on your budget and also how much coffee you drink in a day.

We prefer espresso and cappuccinos vs. brewed coffee, so we opted for a Jura super-automatic. It was a refurbished unit, iirc around $700-$800. We were advised to avoid really oily beans as well, and they recommended Monogram which is basically what we get all the time anyways so that worked out well. Even P&S they said can get oily, despite their more 'premium' brand vs. others at the store.

I'd opt for the Ratio 6 or 8 personally if you want brewed coffee.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When the work coffee sucks, you can at least make it taste like candy.

----------


## mr2mike

> When the work coffee sucks, you can at least make it taste like candy.



^^^ For the guys who can't have a little Irish syurp at work.

----------


## flipstah

> When the work coffee sucks, you can at least make it taste like candy.



Spit in my mouth, why don't you. Same deal

----------


## ercchry

Pet peeve: when ES posts non-$$$$ coffee in the $$$$ coffee thread

----------


## ExtraSlow

Got an aeropress for Christmas.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Immersion brewing ftw, good gift

----------


## ExtraSlow

Found out right away that using 2x paper filter makes a big difference in taste. Haven't messed with any other tweaks though.

----------


## ercchry

Water temp is massive, only used this camping so no probe, but when the bubbles were just forming in the jetboil is when I would pour the water

----------


## tirebob

> Water temp is massive, only used this camping so no probe, but when the bubbles were just forming in the jetboil is when I would pour the water



I have always done a full boil and then remove from the heat from heat for 30 seconds before pouring (when I use a french press) is perfect temps. Probably a very similar heat I think.

----------


## mr2mike

I thought only geologist get excited for Aero presses?!
Dat perm, yo!

----------


## ercchry

> I have always done a full boil and then remove from the heat from heat for 30 seconds before pouring (when I use a french press) is perfect temps. Probably a very similar heat I think.



Same idea, but the grind is the opposite ends of the spectrum, I would imagine French Press would stand up to a higher heat, aeropress says something like 80C for brew temp?

----------


## ExtraSlow

My kettle does have settings. I rarely use them. 
I do full boil. Rinse cup, let grounds bloom, then pour. Not boiling by then, but don't know temp.

----------


## msommers

Ideal coffee brewing temp is ~94°C +/- a couple degrees.

----------


## Brent.ff

https://aeropress.com/pages/wac-recipes

To go full aeropress nerd can see all the competitors techniques here. I’m surprised how short they’re brewing for

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Isn't boiling temp ~94-96 °C at this elevation?

----------


## ercchry

> Ideal coffee brewing temp is ~94°C +/- a couple degrees.



Tuomas Merikanto would disagree with you.. all those wieners above are all over the place though… but basically everyone of them is under 94C. I still stand by the fine grind being the reason for low temps.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I roll with 200F for coarse French press grind and 208F for my brewer

----------


## kJUMP

https://monogramcoffee.com/collectio...le-bean-coffee

Looks like Monogram has a sale on. Does Beyond have a particular favorite bean or collection that would be worthwhile to try? I prefer a punchy flavor profile. I grind my own beans and use a Moka pot to fill a thermos in the mornings.

----------


## msommers

> Tuomas Merikanto would disagree with you.. all those wieners above are all over the place though… but basically everyone of them is under 94C. I still stand by the fine grind being the reason for low temps.



Yeah way lower than I had heard before. TIL



@kJUMP

https://monogramcoffee.com/collectio...ia-jose-tinoco

Of course they have their other series (which I can't find on the website) in the black and gold packaging, which is representative of the $$$$$$$$$$ thread title

Eclipse Coffee out in Canmore has a blueberry one that is superb

----------


## kJUMP

@msommers
 thanks for the recommendation! Bought that one, Marta Alemu, Mahiga AA and Tinoco. Let's see where I land!




> @kJUMP 
> https://monogramcoffee.com/collectio...ia-jose-tinoco
> 
> Of course they have their other series (which I can't find on the website) in the black and gold packaging, which is representative of the $$$$$$$$$$ thread title
> 
> Eclipse Coffee out in Canmore has a blueberry one that is superb

----------


## ExtraSlow

Since this is the utility coffee thread, how are you dudes doing your aeropress? Like it makes half a cup of strong coffee, and I want a full cup, so it seems good with a half cup of water added. Is that the normal way? The one youtube with some dapper British guy didn't do that, but he has an accent, so he may not be trustworthy.

----------


## ercchry

> Since this is the utility coffee thread, how are you dudes doing your aeropress? Like it makes half a cup of strong coffee, and I want a full cup, so it seems good with a half cup of water added. Is that the normal way? The one youtube with some dapper British guy didn't do that, but he has an accent, so he may not be trustworthy.



There is so many recipes, but yeah I found best results for a “normal” drip tasting coffee to work as you described…

Basically would stuff 30g of fine ground coffee in there, full aeroPress of water with ~1min of exposure before pressing (inverted brewing too) then would dilute to a regular 16:1 ratio to drink, was kind of muddy tasting till I reduced water temp and got that proper drip flavour out of the beans

Another resource to play with different methods: https://aeroprecipe.com/

----------

